# Verizon Certified Like-New Replacement...Is it worth it?



## BrUhNiGGs

Figured my original post for this thread was too long to read...

To sum it up, my original Galaxy Nexus had a problem with touch sensitivity and wouldn't register touches as well when swiping through different screens, scrolling up and down, etc. And the only way to fix it is to lock/unlock the device but then it comes back later. I finally came to decision that I want to get a _Verizon Certified Like-New Replacement._

I will keep updating to see progress between different Galaxy Nexus's that I receive:

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #1: *
It was a .10 China Model, top half of screen was a little saturated with red, bottom half was greenish. Housing, screen, external details were all brand new. No 4G drops. And...what do you know, it happened to have the same exact problem as my original Galaxy Nexus...The touch sensitivity problem. Time for another replacement...

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #2: *_08/01/12_
.10 China Model, top half screen was totally purple - looks terrible on low brightness, very noticeable purple horizontal lining on max brightness. Terrible radio - 4G dropped 4-5 times within 20 minutes of startup. It was pre-loaded with IMM76Q? Never seen/heard of that version of android in my life! Didn't see any difference between that and IMM76K. I'm getting another replacement...

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #3: *_08/04/12_
It's like this one is CLNR #2's twin brother! Same exact thing: terrible purple tint on 2/3 of the screen, 4G dropped within 10 minutes of unpacking from FedEx box, the hardware wasn't built so good. The lock/unlock button feels like it is pushed in deep into the housing and doesn't return that "click" as well as all other Gnex's. The bottom feels springy when vibrated and also if I put a dab on it. Calling VZW for CLNR #4!

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #4:* _08/08/12 _
Terrible. Super purple screen right out the box. Multiple 4G drops within 1 minute after activation. It was a Chinese model. Sending this one back and sticking with my first replacement still










*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #5: *_08/16/12_
Revision 10 Chinese model. Good 4G radios - hasn't dropped yet. Usually my other replacements dropped every minute. Has that purple tint, im going to see if I can live with it for a while. Bad thing, it didn't come with any stickers across each border of the housing and it had a lot of finger prints on it and part of the edge is chipped. Above the volume rockers is very scratched. I also see a little scratch on the screen. Most likely going to return this.

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #6:* _08/17/12_
Revision 09 Korean model. Good 4G radio - hasn't dropped yet. THE MOST TERRIBLE SCREEN I HAVE SEEN YET. It is super over saturated with purple/red and this time it covers the whole screen and not just the top half. All the greys just look red. Returning this.

*Galaxy Nexus CLNR #7:* _08/20/12_
Revision 10 Chinese model. This time I finally got a screen that was good and no purple. But what do you know, 4G is shit. Tried to switch the boards from my old gnex to this new one and it was a fail since wifi stopped working so I must have fucked something up. I switched it back and im just going to send the gnex with the broken wifi back and say I never touched anything.

*Conclusion:*
I finally decided to get an S3 because of all the Galaxy Nexuses I have been through. The lady was happy to give me one; I just have to pay for the battery and cover (luckily there was a promotion for half off the battery) total was $30.43. I basically have went through a whole month with a useless device and put this roller coaster to an end.


----------



## JRJ442

Well I'd say it is. If you're having problems with the replacement they have to keep sending them til they get it right. Seems like my vertical banding is getting worse so I gotta go through the same thing soon. I've gotten factory refurbs for my Droid X and Bionic before. Always been like new quality. So I think you'll be fine.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> Well I'd say it is. If you're having problems with the replacement they have to keep sending them til they get it right. Seems like my vertical banding is getting worse so I gotta go through the same thing soon. I've gotten factory refurbs for my Droid X and Bionic before. Always been like new quality. So I think you'll be fine.


Correct me if Im wrong (I know nothing about warranties and stuff I leave to my dad lol) first you pay a fee to get a like-new replacement and if it goes bad, they send you a new one without additional pay? Until you are satisfied of course.


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Correct me if Im wrong (I know nothing about warranties and stuff I leave to my dad lol) first you pay a fee to get a like-new replacement and if it goes bad, they send you a new one without additional pay? Until you are satisfied of course.


If the phone is still under warranty there is no deductible. So you shouldn't be charged anything. I've probably had 5 warranty replacements over the years and never been charged a cent.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> If the phone is still under warranty there is no deductible. So you shouldn't be charged anything. I've probably had 5 warranty replacements over the years and never been charged a cent.


Thanks man. So how has your replacements been going for your Galaxy Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xjesterx

I've had certified like new GNEX and it was fine. Couldn't see a difference between a brand new one and the one I got. I've got other certified like new and had one replaced when the first sent wasn't what I liked.


----------



## DroidHAM

I took my GNex into the store yesterday. They ordered me a replacement and let me keep my phone. Next day (today) my new one arrived. Loaded up with Jelly Bean and running great. Certified used is better than my broken used, and it cost me nothing


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

DroidHAM said:


> I took my GNex into the store yesterday. They ordered me a replacement and let me keep my phone. Next day (today) my new one arrived. Loaded up with Jelly Bean and running great. Certified used is better than my broken used, and it cost me nothing


I guess I'm just gonna go for it. I don't have much to lose considering my gnex is pretty slow and sluggish already...Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Thanks man. So how has your replacements been going for your Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haven't gotten one for my GNex. About to though. This vertical banding is making me sick. Lol


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> Haven't gotten one for my GNex. About to though. This vertical banding is making me sick. Lol


What does the vertical banding look like? I've noticed my phone has two large dead pixels on black screen in the middle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

xjesterx said:


> I've had certified like new GNEX and it was fine. Couldn't see a difference between a brand new one and the one I got. I've got other certified like new and had one replaced when the first sent wasn't what I liked.


Was the screen scratched or the outside (housing). Was it like completely brandnew-like?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Got my 1st one yesterday.

Microphone was broken. Let's see what round 2 brings...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> What does the vertical banding look like? I've noticed my phone has two large dead pixels on black screen in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The banding shows up mostly on light colored screens. Looks basically like lines going across the screen. Hard to describe kinda. Every refurb I've ever gotten looks brand new. I think they actually replace the screen and housing most of the time.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

MistaWolfe said:


> The banding shows up mostly on light colored screens. Looks basically like lines going across the screen. Hard to describe kinda. Every refurb I've ever gotten looks brand new. I think they actually replace the screen and housing most of the time.


Oh I think I might know what your talking about. Say if its a white screen then there's like little blotches of black/discolored or yeah, vertical lines? Yeah I just hope my refurb turns out well. Im going to try to look at every aspect: mic, camera qaulity, sound, screen, scratches, etc.


----------



## Deathshead

My phone replacement. 
1st phone - no earpiece speaker ,data drops.

2nd phone ok.

Wifes warranty replacement.
(Replaced for random shutdowns)

1st replacement - bad earpiece speaker.
2nd replacement will be in today.

All replacement phones
Showed new not refurb in the service menu.

This second replacement better be mint
Or they are shipping a new retail device.


----------



## Syndicate0017

Best of luck with your replacement. I'm on my fifth. I'll keep calling until Verizon makes it right. They offered me to switch to the the RAZR Maxx and I laughed. No thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Damn, hope that doesnt have to my refurb. Thats what I worried about. But since they send you multiple ones its okay
> 
> Oh I think I might know what your talking about. Say if its a white screen then there's like little blotches of black/discolored or yeah, vertical lines? Yeah I just hope my refurb turns out well. Im going to try to look at every aspect: mic, camera qaulity, sound, screen, scratches, etc.


That's the best thing you can do. Don't settle. If there's an issue with the refurb they gotta keep sending them til they get it right. Hopefully we'll both get a good replacement the first time. Lol


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Deathshead said:


> My phone replacement.
> 1st phone - no earpiece speaker ,data drops.
> 
> 2nd phone ok.
> 
> Wifes warranty replacement.
> (Replaced for random shutdowns)
> 
> 1st replacement - bad earpiece speaker.
> 2nd replacement will be in today.
> 
> All replacement phones
> Showed new not refurb in the service menu.
> 
> This second replacement better be mint
> Or they are shipping a new retail device.


So they offered to send you a brand new gnex if they dont get the second refurb right for your wife?


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> That's the best thing you can do. Don't settle. If there's an issue with the refurb they gotta keep sending them til they get it right. Hopefully we'll both get a good replacement the first time. Lol


Yes, I really hope haha. I just hope the HW doesnt degrade as fast as my brand new one since im on a 2-year contract.


----------



## stkiswr

My refurb works great! First w nexuses had bad 4g modems. This one is flawless. Haven't dropped 4g all day!


----------



## Deathshead

BrUhNiGGs said:


> So they offered to send you a brand new gnex if they dont get the second refurb right for your wife?


Yes, after I asked, "how am i supposed to know your not sending me another piece of SHIT?, what happens after that?"
"Well I guess we will have to send you a brand new device at that point sir"

Could of been just blowing smoke up my ass though...

Firing up the 2nd replacement right now..

Both "bad" devices Ironically have been .9 hardware revision vs my 2 launch day devices that are hardware revision 10, Foudn that odd.


----------



## Deathshead

second rev .09 device seems ok. go figure..


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Deathshead said:


> Yes, after I asked, "how am i supposed to know your not sending me another piece of SHIT?, what happens after that?"
> "Well I guess we will have to send you a brand new device at that point sir"
> 
> Could of been just blowing smoke up my ass though...
> 
> Firing up the 2nd replacement right now..
> 
> Both "bad" devices Ironically have been .9 hardware revision vs my 2 launch day devices that are hardware revision 10, Foudn that odd.


Well, I hope they can send me a brand-new one also if my refurbs dont go to well. Would way rather have a fresh hardware than used/refurbished. It may not last as long and degrade a lot faster.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Just got #2....

Well, the screen is way over saturated. I know I can tweak it, but the blues shouldn't bleed out the box.

2nd- data drops. Whoa. I'm saying 2-3x/hour.

NEVER had either issue on my OG Nex. Going to flash the leaked radios and see if that helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Well I finally called Verizon and they care sending a replacement for both me and my dad this coming Tuesday. Let's see how it goes









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Well I finally called Verizon and they care sending a replacement for both me and my dad this coming Tuesday. Let's see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I called today too. I told the girl the problem. She said "Have you tried a factory reset?" I said "Factory reset? What the hell does a data wipe have to do with a faulty display..." Lol. Mines supposed to be here Tuesday also


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> Yeah I called today too. I told the girl the problem. She said "Have you tried a factory reset?" I said "Factory reset? What the hell does a data wipe have to do with a faulty display..." Lol. Mines supposed to be here Tuesday also


Lol yeah that's their excuse for everything. Always wanting to do a factory reset...same thing they said to us. A factory reset does not help with my touch sensitivity issue


----------



## bensl84

Mine has dead data drops. Like no data at all. I'm pissed cause sometimes I have to restart so I miss important phone calls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stkiswr

If you are having problems w the nexus and have done a full restore to stock 404 and used it to confirm the problems are real and exist stock...call Verizon. I had them overnight me a phone every day last week until I got one that worked. My problem was easy o spot and within 30 mins it would show up. My last replacement has functioned flawlessly. Unlocked rooted jelly belly ROM trinity kernel willy jay theme And 0 issues! Just keep having them send you replacements until you get a winner. 
11-15 was the build number under the battery of both my bad nexus. The 12-2 I currently have works great


----------



## MistaWolfe

stkiswr said:


> If you are having problems w the nexus and have done a full restore to stock 404 and used it to confirm the problems are real and exist stock...call Verizon. I had them overnight me a phone every day last week until I got one that worked. My problem was easy o spot and within 30 mins it would show up. My last replacement has functioned flawlessly. Unlocked rooted jelly belly ROM trinity kernel willy jay theme And 0 issues! Just keep having them send you replacements until you get a winner.
> 11-15 was the build number under the battery of both my bad nexus. The 12-2 I currently have works great


Same here. Number 3 comes Monday.

And under no circumstances will any of you ever get a brand new one. I talked to several managers and they gave a good explanation.

You will get actual cash value (ACV) as your replacement. It's like buying a brand new car, then 6 months later demanding a brand new one (say with 12,000 miles like when you bought) when in actuality you put an extra 10k on it. You will get the equivalent. So --- a refurb.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

stkiswr said:


> If you are having problems w the nexus and have done a full restore to stock 404 and used it to confirm the problems are real and exist stock...call Verizon. I had them overnight me a phone every day last week until I got one that worked. My problem was easy o spot and within 30 mins it would show up. My last replacement has functioned flawlessly. Unlocked rooted jelly belly ROM trinity kernel willy jay theme And 0 issues! Just keep having them send you replacements until you get a winner.
> 11-15 was the build number under the battery of both my bad nexus. The 12-2 I currently have works great


Good advice. I just hope my first replacement coming on Tuesday works fine. So Verizon actually tends to send the phone overnight without any extra shipping charges? Mine seems like a two day a shipping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

MistaWolfe said:


> Just got #2....
> 
> Well, the screen is way over saturated. I know I can tweak it, but the blues shouldn't bleed out the box.
> 
> 2nd- data drops. Whoa. I'm saying 2-3x/hour.
> 
> NEVER had either issue on my OG Nex. Going to flash the leaked radios and see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just noticed you said you were going to flash the leaked radios...Is it Jelly Bean radios FC02/FC03 ? Where could I find that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pellegrini

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Good advice. I just hope my first replacement coming on Tuesday works fine. So Verizon actually tends to send the phone overnight without any extra shipping charges? Mine seems like a two day a shipping.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have only had to get 1 replacement it was a refurb but it has been great, I guess I lucked out. I have no screen banding and the manufacture date was three weeks before I got it. It took three days to get it though but I'm happy. Hope yours is a good one! My wife's is next, it drops data 40 times more than mine, same radios, same rom.


----------



## bigshotrob22

This is my third GNEX. My data would drop like crazy so they are sending me another one. VZW said that its a known issue with the phone and they are working with Samsung to resolve the issue. Supposedly they r working on an update to fix it but they don't know when it will be done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stkiswr

bigshotrob22 said:


> This is my third GNEX. My data would drop like crazy so they are sending me another one. VZW said that its a known issue with the phone and they are working with Samsung to resolve the issue. Supposedly they r working on an update to fix it but they don't know when it will be done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lmao they told me the same thing...then I told them to let me talk to someone higher...they weren't listening or helping me. They sent me a replacement and the 3rd one fixed my issue


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

bigshotrob22 said:


> This is my third GNEX. My data would drop like crazy so they are sending me another one. VZW said that its a known issue with the phone and they are working with Samsung to resolve the issue. Supposedly they r working on an update to fix it but they don't know when it will be done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Jeez. I can't wait to get my replacement tomorrow. I was downtown in my city and checking the bus schedules but as soon as I want to, data drops...it always drops whenever I need it! I tried to update my status, what do you know "there is no service, try again later".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stkiswr

dustinmj said:


> I ban you for not having a mohack.


keep fighting the good fight. Be polite but stern until you get the right one. My nexus now holds 4g w 0 issues and makes me happy with my extended battery and jelly bean


----------



## kmac940

Hopefully you guys get me lol, as a tech agent I love helping out fellow gnex owners and will help you get that right one.

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## ferradinho

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Lol yeah that's their excuse for everything. Always wanting to do a factory reset...same thing they said to us. A factory reset does not help with my touch sensitivity issue


Legitimate hardware issues are one thing but probably 9 out of 10 customers that come in with issues on an android device do not have faulty hardware. As soon as they turn their screen on I see a task killer, lookout, some other antivirus, weatherbug, etc. in their notification bar. Then I open their app tray and see the whole suite of GO apps, soundboards, and every 1 star app you can imagine.
They all think they need/deserve a brand new phone on the spot. For those customers the solution is doing a factory reset first, educating them not to install shat apps, and sending them on their way. Aside from the idiots who insist they need a task killer I almost never see them come back with the same issues. Most of the customers that Verizon reps deal with are clueless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## muchomaas

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Jeez. I can't wait to get my replacement tomorrow. I was downtown in my city and checking the bus schedules but as soon as I want to, data drops...it always drops whenever I need it! I tried to update my status, what do you know "there is no service, try again later".


Had the .10 made in China originally, data drops like mad (4G would hang, then disconnect from the network completely). Had a fascinate and a charge, figured it was just the price of amoled. Then my wife finally agreed to a nexus. Rock solid. After the first CLNR acted exactly the same, requested the 2nd warranty replacement be a.09 Korean model. Amazingly, it was! Have been on solid 4G for days! 
Maybe just me, my wife's is the .10, but I am loving it no matter what


----------



## sfd0124

I just got off the phone ordering my first replacement, I put up with data drops for to long, It was fun talking to rep though, Don't try to walk me through changing settings, this is one of the thousands of defective Gnex's and I want another one. They said ok, it's on the way


----------



## JRJ442

kmac940 said:


> Hopefully you guys get me lol, as a tech agent I love helping out fellow gnex owners and will help you get that right one.
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


Don't you guys have an extension or something? Lol


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

muchomaas said:


> Had the .10 made in China originally, data drops like mad (4G would hang, then disconnect from the network completely). Had a fascinate and a charge, figured it was just the price of amoled. Then my wife finally agreed to a nexus. Rock solid. After the first CLNR acted exactly the same, requested the 2nd warranty replacement be a.09 Korean model. Amazingly, it was! Have been on solid 4G for days!
> Maybe just me, my wife's is the .10, but I am loving it no matter what


How do you check what model your device is, the date it was manufactured?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas

BrUhNiGGs said:


> How do you check what model your device is, the date it was manufactured?


Settings>about phone in baseband will indicate .09 or .10 version, label under battery shows place of manufacture.


----------



## JRJ442

Well I got my replacement, screen kinda purplish...lol. Only when the screen is low brightness though. Debating on whether I can live with it or not = /


----------



## amac1222

Ok, here's my question because I've never done this... I bought my gnex from some kid for like $200, awesome deal and the best deal on a phone I've ever gotten, I'm close to in love... Problem is, like most of you, I'm getting terrible data drops. I'd say probably 1-2X/hr sometimes 3X/hr. Am I still able to get refurbs even though I'm not the original owner of the device?


----------



## JRJ442

amac1222 said:


> Ok, here's my question because I've never done this... I bought my gnex from some kid for like $200, awesome deal and the best deal on a phone I've ever gotten, I'm close to in love... Problem is, like most of you, I'm getting terrible data drops. I'd say probably 1-2X/hr sometimes 3X/hr. Am I still able to get refurbs even though I'm not the original owner of the device?


I don't think the warranty is transferable. Maybe call your service provider and ask to be sure


----------



## amac1222

JRJ442 said:


> I don't think the warranty is transferable. Maybe call your service provider and ask to be sure


Alright, I was just curious. I had called in awhile ago and they acted like they were goin to help me out and possibly send me a refurb, however they wanted me on another device (they were gonna trick me with a factory reset and I was going to humor them like I did it) but I had never called back after so I just wanted to ask.


----------



## stkiswr

amac1222 said:


> Ok, here's my question because I've never done this... I bought my gnex from some kid for like $200, awesome deal and the best deal on a phone I've ever gotten, I'm close to in love... Problem is, like most of you, I'm getting terrible data drops. I'd say probably 1-2X/hr sometimes 3X/hr. Am I still able to get refurbs even though I'm not the original owner of the device?


they did it for me. Its under a 1 year warranty
I need er mentioned I traded my maxx for my nexus. I just called and told them. Don't give up too much info unless they ask for it. They never asked me, they helped me, and I am a happy customer


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

muchomaas said:


> Well I got my replacement, screen kinda purplish...lol. Only when the screen is low brightness though. Debating on whether I can live with it or not = /


I'm on my way back home from the gym hoping that the package has arrived at my home. Im anxious to see if its messed up or just perfect. I don't think its too bad if it is purplish on low brightness, I always keep mine in between the middle and high brightness. And you can always tweak color settings if you are rooted and have a kernel that supports color control.

Edit: Damnit my replacement never came today...have to wait till tommorow









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940

JRJ442 said:


> Don't you guys have an extension or something? Lol


no but we can call out

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## chaddymoff

kmac940 said:


> no but we can call out
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


It would be amazing (and refreshing) to talk with someone who gave more than the generic "factory reset" answers. Kudos to you for being there and being the exception, man. I definitely would have called by now about my data drops in my home (in a major metro area!) by now if I didn't expect the same answers each time.

After a while, ya kinda get used to doing Simba on Pride Rock holding the phone up to the heavens to get a text-pic to send. (-;


----------



## amac1222

kmac940 said:


> no but we can call out
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


Is this code word for, "PM me your number and I'll call you on my next shift."? Haha


----------



## JRJ442

I'm gonna send this one back. That purple is too much for me. Lol


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> I'm gonna send this one back. That purple is too much for me. Lol


What else problems are there besides the purplish screen? When I called the guy said they put a brand new screen when making refurbished devices...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcombs

I just got my first "refurb" nexus yesterday. My last one showed it was charging all the time, in turn decharging the battery faster. I hated the thoughts of getting a return but to my surprise it is PERFECT! I got it 14 hours after getting off the phone with vzw support. I'm really pleased with it.

This is #4 for me, the firsts USB port died, 2nd had lines on the screen... both of those were within the 30 grace period so I traded them back in. Love this phone but the hardware.... sucks. Very plasticy next to the maxx...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

They do use a new screen, but I guess its a defect some displays that cause some colors to be over saturated with purple, some report yellow also I think. It could probably be fixed with a kernel and color multipliers. But I kinda want it right out of the box. Only had that one activated for a little bit, so everything else looked good.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> They do use a new screen, but I guess its a defect some displays that cause some colors to be over saturated with purple, some report yellow also I think. It could probably be fixed with a kernel and color multipliers. But I kinda want it right out of the box. Only had that one activated for a little bit, so everything else looked good.


What model was yours? I just received two Galaxy Nexuses (both for me and my dad) and I compared the two and one of them - the korean model - had that purplish you were talking about. It was most noticeable on the gradient background when you go to Settings or something. The other gnex - the china model - doesn't have the purple at low brightness or high. Still testing to see if 4G drops and if there is any touch sensitivity issues with it.


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> What model was yours? I just received two Galaxy Nexuses (both for me and my dad) and I compared the two and one of them - the korean model - had that purplish you were talking about. It was most noticeable on the gradient background when you go to Settings or something. The other gnex - the china model - doesn't have the purple at low brightness or high. Still testing to see if 4G drops and if there is any touch sensitivity issues with it.


The Korean model. Settings is where mine was most noticeable. I could even see it on the boot animation though . My original Nexus was a Korean one too...it just had the vertical banding, no purple


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

JRJ442 said:


> The Korean model. Settings is where mine was most noticeable. I could even see it on the boot animation though . My original Nexus was a Korean one too...it just had the vertical banding, no purple


Well I just noticed on the one I am using, the china model, is saturated with red on the top half of the screen and green on the bottom half. Its noticeable on grey though. And I am still experiencing the touch sensitivity issue with! I dont think its worth getting another gnex since I think the whole sensitivity issue im getting it with is a software problem.


----------



## kmac940

amac1222 said:


> Is this code word for, "PM me your number and I'll call you on my next shift."? Haha


Well I mean it's possible and if you want to I don't mind helping out a fellow android enthusiast lol.

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## kmac940

chaddymoff said:


> It would be amazing (and refreshing) to talk with someone who gave more than the generic "factory reset" answers. Kudos to you for being there and being the exception, man. I definitely would have called by now about my data drops in my home (in a major metro area!) by now if I didn't expect the same answers each time.
> 
> After a while, ya kinda get used to doing Simba on Pride Rock holding the phone up to the heavens to get a text-pic to send. (-;


Lol hell ya I feel ya man, well I'm always one to be realistic and down to earth with my customers, I've been there myself. If ya need assistance I'll help all I can

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## kmac940

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Well I just noticed on the one I am using, the china model, is saturated with red on the top half of the screen and green on the bottom half. Its noticeable on grey though. And I am still experiencing the touch sensitivity issue with! I dont think its worth getting another gnex since I think the whole sensitivity issue im getting it with is a software problem.


It's definitely not a sw problem that affects all of them, mine has never had that, I think trying another replacement till a fix is issued by samsung would be worth it, trial and error ya know lol, and mean it doesn't cost anything with warranty. I hate that it is like that but really that's the only options besides wiping and trying a new rom/kernel choice. Are you stock or what rom/kernel are you running?

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## amac1222

kmac940 said:


> Well I mean it's possible and if you want to I don't mind helping out a fellow android enthusiast lol.
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


That would be beyond awesome. It would be great to have someone not try and sell me the BS of, "the next thing we need to try is a factory data/reset." wtf? how is that helping the issue with the phones radio hardware problem? "well....." yeah, that's what i thought, it doesn't. Then they check my area for LTE issues.. listen, when I HAVE service, I have great service, but once my signal drops I have to restart my phone just to get a signal back. This last guy put in some ticket, yeah like that's really going to help at all!

I'll go ahead and PM you my number and you can call me whenever you get a chance..

Thanks for helping out the community!


----------



## sfd0124

Replacement #1. Full bars 4G, clicked on Facebook, all bars grayed out, disappeared. Couldn't make calls, mobile network not available. Came back 30 seconds later. F#@#! Hello Verizon, send number 2 please.


----------



## JRJ442

sfd0124 said:


> Replacement #1. Full bars 4G, clicked on Facebook, all bars grayed out, disappeared. Couldn't make calls, mobile network not available. Came back 30 seconds later. F#@#! Hello Verizon, send number 2 please.


Same here. Got my 2nd one yesterday. Did that within 5 minutes. Hardware revision 10 made in China. VZW is gonna get a call from me today too.


----------



## stkiswr

Y'all will get a good one! This is my 3rd. Both prior had issues. This one make me love my nexus


----------



## k.electron

i had to replace one for connectivity issues and another for a cpu short. both of the replacements are working flawlessly.


----------



## DoManOfFuture

To anyone that's had a CLNR from Verizon that hasn't been in great condition, have you run *#*#786#*#* on the phone to check the RTN? I just got my replacement today, and it looks impeccable, from top to bottom it looks brand new aside from the sticker under the battery.

I'm wondering though, is Verizon resetting the RTN on the phones when they recondition them? If the RTN shows as clear, has the phone really never been used and is brand new? I'm definitely leaning towards the former, but I still kind of hope it's the latter.

Anyone that's gotten a CLNR from Verizon, post your RTN results, so we can get a good idea of what Verizon's doing with these CLNRs.


----------



## JRJ442

DoManOfFuture said:


> To anyone that's had a CLNR from Verizon that hasn't been in great condition, have you run *#*#786#*#* on the phone to check the RTN? I just got my replacement today, and it looks impeccable, from top to bottom it looks brand new aside from the sticker under the battery.
> 
> I'm wondering though, is Verizon resetting the RTN on the phones when they recondition them? If the RTN shows as clear, has the phone really never been used and is brand new? I'm definitely leaning towards the former, but I still kind of hope it's the latter.
> 
> Anyone that's gotten a CLNR from Verizon, post your RTN results, so we can get a good idea of what Verizon's doing with these CLNRs.


Well I haven't actually done all that. But Im pretty sure these phones have been used before, just reconditioned with new parts. Hence the "like new" in the Certified like new replacement.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

kmac940 said:


> It's definitely not a sw problem that affects all of them, mine has never had that, I think trying another replacement till a fix is issued by samsung would be worth it, trial and error ya know lol, and mean it doesn't cost anything with warranty. I hate that it is like that but really that's the only options besides wiping and trying a new rom/kernel choice. Are you stock or what rom/kernel are you running?
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


Coming from a VZW Tech, I believe I might as well get another replacement. It's weird how it happens to both Gnex's that I got. It happens both on stock and the current rom im on is Jelly Belly 3.8 and kernel is Franco. Only a handful of people actually have my problem so it will be hard for Google or Samsung to address this issue. I just have to find a lucky gnex I guess...


----------



## Polykarb

I bought my GNex as an outright verizon certified pre-owned device as my first ever Nexus device, no problems ever in 4 months of use. It wouldn't make sense for me to buy a brand new Gnex for $600, and I know that this device went through some sort of inspection and it has a warranty.

This is after going through 2 OG Droids (A855) and 2 Droid X's, both phones were replaced because of no touch response in the OG and the Droid X wouldn't charge the battery.

I would get the pre-owned and ask about it's history if you can, plus you can still get some type of insurance/warranty on it. It's a better solution than buying a $600 phone and you can still save some money.


----------



## sfd0124

Called Verizon again to ask for phone #3. They looked at some info on their end and stated my replacement was actually brand new and a sim card replacement was worth a try. I voiced my doubt regarding that. He asked some "senior" techs in the call center, they admitted it is a big issue with the Gnex and they are trying to pressure Samsung into dealing with it. Surprise, surprise, that was a first for me. I took the phone to a nearby Verizon store to give the sim card a shot. The phone booted up, the Verizon employee went to a web site and data dropped out. She called my phone, straight to voicemail. I said I'll take that Korean made Version 9 you have on display that works flawless, they said I can have a Razr Maxx. I declined so they will FedEx me another Gnex. We'll see how #3 works in a couple of days.


----------



## JRJ442

I'm in the middle of getting #3 too. Man these techs get me heated sometimes. Lol


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Im going to see how #2 goes for me. No problems with touch sensitivity, then im good. 4G drops from time to time I can deal with it I guess...


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Im going to see how #2 goes for me. No problems with touch sensitivity, then im good. 4G drops from time to time I can deal with it I guess...


I wouldn't settle for it man. Its a pain to keep changing devices but data dropping is no good. On my 2nd one the other day, it dropped data 4 times within an hour. I can't deal with that.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I went through the same shit with at least half a dozen thunderbolts. I know the feeling. They eventually offered to trade for another phone, anything but a GNex, so I took a rezound and sold it. Luckily my Nexus has been fine.


----------



## amac1222

Should be getting my refurb today! KMac was a great help whereas no other VZW tech was! Hopefully this first one is a good one!


----------



## myDownfall

I just called Verizon about my third Gnex going bad. The past two have been "certified like new" and it's been two problems...total. First of which was that it wouldn't turn on. Now, this is second phone that I am unable to charge...Per my last phone call, I asked them what their policy was with regards to having these phones continually fail, and after the third one, they'll pursue other options. Currently waiting for a call back after he talks to his supervisor, but I'm hoping for a Razr Maxx, or *gulp* an iPhone, sadly.


----------



## JRJ442

You can tell them you don't want another phone besides a Nexus. You don't have to take the RAZR. I wouldn't that's for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555

ERIFNOMI said:


> I went through the same shit with at least half a dozen thunderbolts. I know the feeling. They eventually offered to trade for another phone, anything but a GNex, so I took a rezound and sold it. Luckily my Nexus has been fine.


Funny that you say this... My Thunderbolt was bought on the first day it came out and the Antenna was stellar!!! I now have a GNex because the Thunderbolt took a drink and I am having data drop problems with my Gnex.

EDIT: I am getting a CLN replacement... See how mine works


----------



## eman3316

I am getting a replacement tomorrow. My first GNEX could not keep a 4G signal at all. Exchanged it for a new one within the first week. My current one loses data and voice when on 4G and I need to soft reset the device in order to get my radio's working again. I even unrooted the device and flashed stock 4.0.4 as a final test and the issue continues to happen.

Will see if the replacement is any better. I am more scared of what additional things will be wrong with it. Who knows if the 4G issue is a software problem or the actual device. Would hate to have the same issues on a refurb to only find out it is the softwares fault.

After reading about people receiving their phones that do not charge and with non working mic's it makes me question as to what type of testing theyt actually do with these devices. How is something like that not caught? It stinks because the only other device I would even look at on Verizon is the S3 and they will not exchange for it. Anything else is just low end to me. Even the S3 with a locked bootloader isn't that tempting.

The process for getting the replacement sent was very easy. Customer service was very nice and it took about 15 minutes from beginning to end. They said I have 5 days to return my old phone or the refurb. Was told if I go over that time it is no bid deal. I will just get a notice that it needs to be returned. Gives me a few days to play with the refurb before sending back my current device so that will at least give me some time.

Fingers crossed although I am thinking it is more of a software and tower/location issue then a hardware issue but hopefully I am wrong and can get a device that does not disconnect my radios.


----------



## crakedparrot

I got one a few days ago and it is perfect. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## litrekid

just received my first replacement and it has dropped data 4 times in the first 10 min of activating it! way worse than the problems im having with my OG. this has to be a hardware problem. my OG would only drop data about once an hour at the most but this is ridiculous.


----------



## stkiswr

It sounds terrible but to get the correct nexus was well worth the effort to me.


----------



## JRJ442

crakedparrot said:


> I got one a few days ago and it is perfect. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Trade ya. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

stkiswr said:


> It sounds terrible but to get the correct nexus was well worth the effort to me.


Totally agree. I'm gonna keep trying til I get good one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

Just picked up my replacement.. Data has been great so far.. It's a Korean model. Unfortunately it looks like I've run into the purple tinting issue. Anyone know if this is something that the screen adjusts to as it's used more?


----------



## eman3316

amac1222 said:


> Just picked up my replacement.. Data has been great so far.. It's a Korean model. Unfortunately it looks like I've run into the purple tinting issue. Anyone know if this is something that the screen adjusts to as it's used more?


Is that the .9 or .10 version?


----------



## amac1222

eman3316 said:


> Is that the .9 or .10 version?


It's the .09v. My other is a China .10.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> It's the .09v. My other is a China .10.


Testing with my dads Korean model .09 replacement had that purple tinting on the top half of the screen. I wonder if its only like that for .09 models...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitroglycerine33

amac1222 said:


> Just picked up my replacement.. Data has been great so far.. It's a Korean model. Unfortunately it looks like I've run into the purple tinting issue. Anyone know if this is something that the screen adjusts to as it's used more?


I hate to tell you but the purple tinting issue will get worse over time. I have been playing the exchange game for a while now.


----------



## amac1222

nitroglycerine33 said:


> I hate to tell you but the purple tinting issue will get worse over time. I have been playing the exchange game for a while now.


Well damn. Guess vzw will get a call from me in the morning... BTW, did I see on Twitter those dumbasses sent you a charge instead of a gnex? Lol


----------



## Hekdog

Got my Gnex on Craigslist a couple weeks back and my 4g won't hold a connection at all. Crappy thing is Verizon called me out right away on not purchasing the phone on my account and said they wouldn't replace it. I called Samsung today and they immediately emailed me a rush UPS label and the guy said if I mailed it out in the next day or two I should have it back within 10 days. Not as fast as Verizon, but since I still have my Droid Charge not too big of a deal. We will see what I get since I am sending it to the Samsung Repair Center in TX. I wonder if they will actually just fix this device or if they will send me a CLNR device.


----------



## sfd0124

Gnex #3 is kicking ass so far. A Korean made version 9. 4 hours heavy data use, zero problems. My old ones wouldn't make it 2 minutes. Hang in there everyone, it's worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

sfd0124 said:


> Gnex #3 is kicking ass so far. A Korean made version 9. 4 hours heavy data use, zero problems. My old ones wouldn't make it 2 minutes. Hang in there everyone, it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just got my other one. No purple! Revision 10 but made in Korea. I'm in a 3g area now. Gonna be in 4G later. We'll see how it holds


----------



## utcu

I'm getting a replacement tomorrow morning. Hoping I'm one of the lucky ones. lol. Current phone has a wacky set of charging port issues. Says it's charging when unplugged, not charging when plugged in, and sometimes when plugged into ac charger it says it's a usb. Figured instead of messing with it I'll just send it back. Yay manufacturer's warranty. lol.


----------



## bburke88

After my new Nexus headphone jack took a crap after a month and a half I tried exchanging it. It took 3 devices to finally get a fully functional/acceptable device. Fail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

The one I'm sending back is a Korean V10 and it's been nothing less than amazing since the day I got it. I'm kinda bummed about the charger issue but I'll have the new one tomorrow morning. Here's hoping for the best. Seems like as long as it's a Korean V10 it'll be my safest bet since they seem to be okay from most of the reports. I'm also hoping that verizon may have upped their QC since all these are pretty well know issue. I guess I can only hope as of right now. I'll report back once it's all set up.


----------



## litrekid

Just received my second replacement and it is still dropping data and signal at least a couple times and hour. They are fighting me on this one and want to put a ticket in and will call me back in a few days. I argued this for a bit but gave in because I didn't have time and I still have the two replacements that need sent back. He did say there haven't been any issues with the Nexus. That's good to know. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

litrekid said:


> Just received my second replacement and it is still dropping data and signal at least a couple times and hour. They are fighting me on this one and want to put a ticket in and will call me back in a few days. I argued this for a bit but gave in because I didn't have time and I still have the two replacements that need sent back. He did say there haven't been any issues with the Nexus. That's good to know. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The first rep I spoke to argued with me too. Trying to tell me it was more than likely picking up a WiFi signal from somewhere. That's why I was losing 4G. Lol. I was like really? I had to beat it in her head I was working in a new home development, where no one lived yet, and there wasn't a another house or place of business for two miles. And my other Nexus kept 3 bars of 4G without dropping once in the same area. Then she finally just connected me to tier 2 support

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litrekid

I work night shift, maybe I should try calling at about 3am. Maybe then I will either get someone that actually has knowledge on the subject and doesn't mind talking about it or someone who just doesn't give a DAMN and give me another replacement to try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

litrekid said:


> I work night shift, maybe I should try calling at about 3am. Maybe then I will either get someone that actually has knowledge on the subject and doesn't mind talking about it or someone who just doesn't give a DAMN and give me another replacement to try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd definitely call again. If they still give you grief ask to talk to their supervisor. As someone in the thread said. Be polite but firm.


----------



## eman3316

So just received my replacement yesterday. My original device was losing data and voice once or twice a day and needed a reset to bring it back. Need to test this replacement out for at least a day or two to see if the issue is software related or my device was actually bad.

I received a .10 version from China which is what my other one was. This screen has a more purple hue but after messing with the colors it still looks great. It is the data I am more concerned about.

As for the look of the replcaement. It looks brand new. Not a mark on it. I am guessing they replace the casing as others have said and possibly the screen as well. Definitely cannot complain about the condition of the device. It looks brand spankin new.

Will give an update later on the radio's but so far so good, although my last device was able to go most of the day then bam, no connection.....So we will see.


----------



## amac1222

litrekid said:


> I work night shift, maybe I should try calling at about 3am. Maybe then I will either get someone that actually has knowledge on the subject and doesn't mind talking about it or someone who just doesn't give a DAMN and give me another replacement to try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


After receiving my first replacement with a purple screen, I called about 7 am. I told the rep the data wasn't a problem but I couldn't deal with the screen. He said he actually had the same problem with his device and over nighted me another one, which I will get today. When I called at 3 or 4pm they haggled with me and said it was a tower issue or some other BS. I'd definitely say give them a call earlier in the morning rather than later in the day. I spent all of 5 min on the phone with them yesterday morning. Before it took me 20-30min.


----------



## DoManOfFuture

I have been having the issue with screeching, and hissing during phone calls. Finally gave up on my day 1 nexus, and got a replacement, and have still had the issue. I went into the store though, and had a new one ordered within 5 minutes.

I'm just assuming here, but people in store are primarily sales, not techs, and don't want to waste time troubleshooting your phone which you have obviously spent time trying to do yourself. They get perks/bonus'/commission for sales, where as phone support does nothing but offer tech support all day, and probably get rated on how many refurbs they sent out.

My advice, go to a store, and speak directly with someone that doesn't get knocked for shipping refurbs.


----------



## utcu

eman3316 said:


> So just received my replacement yesterday. My original device was losing data and voice once or twice a day and needed a reset to bring it back. Need to test this replacement out for at least a day or two to see if the issue is software related or my device was actually bad.
> 
> I received a .10 version from China which is what my other one was. This screen has a more purple hue but after messing with the colors it still looks great. It is the data I am more concerned about.
> 
> As for the look of the replcaement. It looks brand new. Not a mark on it. I am guessing they replace the casing as others have said and possibly the screen as well. Definitely cannot complain about the condition of the device. It looks brand spankin new.
> 
> Will give an update later on the radio's but so far so good, although my last device was able to go most of the day then bam, no connection.....So we will see.


Same here. Got my replacement today and it isn't horrible but I can notice a slight purple banding on the top of the screen in the settings menus. Not noticeable on wallpapers and what not. I'm debating on sending it back. I guess I'll try to wait out the 90 day period and see if it gets any worse. Radios seem great, colors are clear otherwise, no banding or ghosting besides the top of the screen.


----------



## rester555

Day one with my CLN replacmenent. Running stock IMM76K and AOKP preview 4 JB so far. I have the baseband .09. No radio drops after a day and a half and no other noticeable problems. I might have a winner.

EDIT: It still does not pick up 4G in areas that my Thunderbolt radio did... Can't ask for everything.


----------



## eman3316

utcu said:


> Same here. Got my replacement today and it isn't horrible but I can notice a slight purple banding on the top of the screen in the settings menus. Not noticeable on wallpapers and what not. I'm debating on sending it back. I guess I'll try to wait out the 90 day period and see if it gets any worse. Radios seem great, colors are clear otherwise, no banding or ghosting besides the top of the screen.


Made it through a whole day work without my radio's disconnecting. Will wait a few days to be sure it wasn't a fluke though. I have absolutely no problem with a little purple tint as long as the radio's work. It is worth the trade off and like I said, once you tweak the colors of the screen it look great anyway!


----------



## utcu

eman3316 said:


> Made it through a whole day work without my radio's disconnecting. Will wait a few days to be sure it wasn't a fluke though. I have absolutely no problem with a little purple tint as long as the radio's work. It is worth the trade off and like I said, once you tweak the colors of the screen it look great anyway!


My thoughts exactly. Lol. Haven't dropped data once and my 4g connectivity is great.


----------



## stearic

eman3316 said:


> Made it through a whole day work without my radio's disconnecting. Will wait a few days to be sure it wasn't a fluke though. I have absolutely no problem with a little purple tint as long as the radio's work. It is worth the trade off and like I said, once you tweak the colors of the screen it look great anyway!


I had to mine replaced for radio/data issues like most and this one i swear the screen is slightly.. brighter? I dunno, screen seems a tiny bit off but when i adjust them in settings for CM10 the screen looks perfect then, so i'm debating on sending back or not consdering this tiny issue i think i'm seeing. Maybe my old phone had a bad screen and i just didn't know it and this one has a perfect screen? Lol


----------



## amac1222

Got my second replacement yesterday. The second I plugged it in and saw the battery wasn't white I knew it wasn't going to be good. Sure enough, turn it on and it's got that damned purple tint again. I'm 2 for 2 on Korean models and 2 for 2 on the .09 version and 2 for 2 on this purple screen. The signal is great but I'm just not sure I'm keeping this one either until I got a Korean version .10. Just pisses me off cause the screen on the one I'm trying to replace is perfect just can't keep a signal for crap.


----------



## stearic

Mines a .09 korean model. I have the white battery so i'm thinking it's really either my imagination that the screen is off or it's just the screen on my old one was darker then this one is.


----------



## amac1222

My greys aren't deep and dark and rich, they are bright and almost purple. My whites aren't pure white, it's got purple in it. I was thinking I was going to keep this one, but after using it for a day, it's going back.


----------



## mmoe316

I had a faulty Charging Port. It would say charging when not plugged in. For some reason my replacement is getting shipped by USPS. I had an issue with my Motorola Droid and I went through 2 replacements so hopefully I don't have any issues with this replacement.


----------



## eman3316

2 days with the replacement and my radio's have not crapped out on me yet. Tomorrow will be the day I can say it was my device that was bad and not the software......

For those who are complaining about a purple tint on your screen, I cannot imagine risking getting a device that has bad radio's if that is all that is wrong with your phone. It is a lot worse to look down on your phone and see you have no data or phone radio's then looking down and seeing a slight purple hue.

Also, after playing with the screen colors in CM10, I do not see any purple at all. People complaining of the color, are you running stock? Have you rooted and played with the color settings? Weather it be through CM10, Franco or Trinity? My screen looks f'n great now.


----------



## stopswitch

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, ... buy refurbs from Verizon. A fair warning to all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## eman3316

stopswitch said:


> Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, ... buy refurbs from Verizon. A fair warning to all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Great story....Gave a ton of detail, good background and lots of information. Seems like you are an expert in the situation. You are definitely one to listen to to.


----------



## JRJ442

eman3316 said:


> 2 days with the replacement and my radio's have not crapped out on me yet. Tomorrow will be the day I can say it was my device that was bad and not the software......
> 
> For those who are complaining about a purple tint on your screen, I cannot imagine risking getting a device that has bad radio's if that is all that is wrong with your phone. It is a lot worse to look down on your phone and see you have no data or phone radio's then looking down and seeing a slight purple hue.
> 
> Also, after playing with the screen colors in CM10, I do not see any purple at all. People complaining of the color, are you running stock? Have you rooted and played with the color settings? Weather it be through CM10, Franco or Trinity? My screen looks f'n great now.


Well...I'm noticing the purple tint more and more. I don't think adjusting the kernel color settings is a real fix though. Especially when Nitroglycerin said it gets worse and worse over time. I've noticed it even in TWRP, the tabs are purple instead of gray. It appears to be an actual display issue that putting a band aid on can't fix. To me, its just as big of an issue as data drops. And to answer the question, yes I've tried playing with the colors. It does lighten the purple a little bit. But I'm more worried bout it down the road.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316

JRJ442 said:


> Well...I'm noticing the purple tint more and more. I don't think adjusting the kernel color settings is a real fix though. Especially when Nitroglycerin said it gets worse and worse over time. I've noticed it even in TWRP, the tabs are purple instead of gray. It appears to be an actual display issue that putting a band aid on can't fix. To me, its just as big of an issue as data drops. And to answer the question, yes I've tried playing with the colors. It does lighten the purple a little bit. But I'm more worried bout it down the road.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Guess mine isn't as bad as yours then.

Well all I can say is thanks to the person who returned my replacement maybe due to the purple tint.I now have a working device. Uunfortunately now someone will get my phone with a good screen and bad data









Also do not forget that in TWRP the color mods are not working.


----------



## JRJ442

eman3316 said:


> Guess mine isn't as bad as yours then.
> 
> Well all I can say is thanks to the person who returned my replacement maybe due to the purple tint.I now have a working device. Uunfortunately now someone will get my phone with a good screen and bad data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do not forget that in TWRP the color mods are not working.


Yeah I know that color mods don't work until the phone boots. But the fact they're purple instead of gray tells me how borked the display is. Glad you got a good one though. I'm gonna keep trying til I get a good one. Data does rock on this one though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

JRJ442 said:


> Yeah I know that color mods don't work until the phone boots. But the fact they're purple instead of gray tells me how borked the display is. Glad you got a good one though. I'm gonna keep trying til I get a good one. Data does rock on this one though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just can't have any luck. I got my 3rd replacement today and got a little happy because the screen was good, next thing I know, within 15 min my data had dropped out 5 times. I'm definitely sending that one back, now I'm debating on if I stay happy with my great data bad screen, or if I stay with a bad data good screen. I'm just not sure how much more of this crap I can handle. I know one thing, I'm NOT falling for their BS of, "Well, I can offer you a phone of equal value like the Droid Bionic or the Droid Razr." Psh! Equal value!? No way dude! I guess I might just keep on trying for the perfect device.


----------



## JRJ442

amac1222 said:


> I just can't have any luck. I got my 3rd replacement today and got a little happy because the screen was good, next thing I know, within 15 min my data had dropped out 5 times. I'm definitely sending that one back, now I'm debating on if I stay happy with my great data bad screen, or if I stay with a bad data good screen. I'm just not sure how much more of this crap I can handle. I know one thing, I'm NOT falling for their BS of, "Well, I can offer you a phone of equal value like the Droid Bionic or the Droid Razr." Psh! Equal value!? No way dude! I guess I might just keep on trying for the perfect device.


I know the feeling... lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic

JRJ442 said:


> I just can't have any luck. I got my 3rd replacement today and got a little happy because the screen was good, next thing I know, within 15 min my data had dropped out 5 times. I'm definitely sending that one back, now I'm debating on if I stay happy with my great data bad screen, or if I stay with a bad data good screen. I'm just not sure how much more of this crap I can handle. I know one thing, I'm NOT falling for their BS of, "Well, I can offer you a phone of equal value like the Droid Bionic or the Droid Razr." Psh! Equal value!? No way dude! I guess I might just keep on trying for the perfect device.


You got offered a droid razr? Wow, they tried to tell me that a htc thunderbolt was equal to the nexus. I can't believe how stupid they are in regards to thinking they could try to pull that, especially considering that's the phone i had before i got my nexus. Why would i want that back?


----------



## BL4Z3D247

Well after 7 months with my OG G-Nex, I'm having issuses with my charging port. I do get occational data drops but not as many as I've read in this thread. I also never see 4g even though my brother has a Bionic with Team Gummy's ICS ROM(gotta change it to Liquid's) sits on 4g all day at my house. My replacement will be here Monday. I'm already preparing to call VZW based on this thread but I guess I'll find that out soon enough. I'll do the dance with Verizon until I'm satisfied, that's for damn sure.


----------



## eman3316

amac1222 said:


> I just can't have any luck. I got my 3rd replacement today and got a little happy because the screen was good, next thing I know, within 15 min my data had dropped out 5 times. I'm definitely sending that one back, now I'm debating on if I stay happy with my great data bad screen, or if I stay with a bad data good screen. I'm just not sure how much more of this crap I can handle. I know one thing, I'm NOT falling for their BS of, "Well, I can offer you a phone of equal value like the Droid Bionic or the Droid Razr." Psh! Equal value!? No way dude! I guess I might just keep on trying for the perfect device.


I am so scratching my head from you guys who are actually contemplating keeping a device that has bad radio's but a off colored screen. You can at least use a phone that has bad coloring as opposed to a phone that has no data! Plus I have yet to see a stock GNEX screen that I would actually call nice. None of them look the the S3 which is what it should look out of the box which it does not. After tweaking it it is much more on that level.

If you want to really care less about your screen, go look at an HTC One X and you will learn that no matter what you do your screen will never look that good so at least keep a working phone with the option to somewhat make the colors better through tweaking...

As far as equal value of another Verizon phone. There is nothing of equal value except for the S3. Nothing else on Verizon even comes close to the GNEX experience!


----------



## tcpninja

Three days ago I had a HTC Thunderbolt. It was dropping 4G every 30 seconds. I called Verizon and they didn't have any replacement thunderbolts to send me so they where going to send me some piece of shit droid charge. When I got the package from Verizon, I saw they had sent me a GNex!! I don't have any data issues and my screen seems fine. Or at least it looks a lot better then the thunderbolts. I don't notice any discoloration.

So basically, I will be the first to say. I'm happy with my "certified like-new" replacement.


----------



## Eli

After reading this thread, I'm a little hesitant to call Verizon for a replacement. I'm on my original GNex and having data and screen banding issues.

I'm not sure the testing that is done to these phones, but I've never been lucky enough to get a good replacement.

When you guys say data issues, is that data just dropping out or what exactly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## phooky

i just got my SIXTH CLNR and still issues. 4 had data drops, one stopped vibrating, one had the power button die after a week.

this is BULLSHIT!! my phone right now will not hold 4g for longer than 30 seconds.

HOW CAN THEY CALL THESE CERTIFIED LIKE NEW REPLACEMENTS??!
My current phone clearly was not certified or tested at all. It can't hold onto 4g at all, a minute of testing would have showed this clearly.
I'm really getting fed up already.


----------



## JRJ442

phooky said:


> i just got my SIXTH CLNR and still issues. 4 had data drops, one stopped vibrating, one had the power button die after a week.
> 
> this is BULLSHIT!! my phone right now will not hold 4g for longer than 30 seconds.
> 
> HOW CAN THEY CALL THESE CERTIFIED LIKE NEW REPLACEMENTS??!
> My current phone clearly was not certified or tested at all. It can't hold onto 4g at all, a minute of testing would have showed this clearly.
> I'm really getting fed up already.


Yeah. I don't think these go through the 70 point checklist or whatever they claim. No way. The one I got that was having data drops even had a different paper in it say the radios passed and 4G was OK. It dropped 4 times in an hour. Lol. I think they trying to convince me it was OK even before I put the sim in. Same thing for the purple. All they gotta do is go to the settings and turn the display brightness down to test and see if the purple is there. Clearly they're not. Lol


----------



## BL4Z3D247

Got my CLNR GNex today. Right out of the box, not even activated I saw a dead pixel and screen had that purple tint. Getting another one tomorrow. Round two. Ding! Oh, it was a hw v9, 11.11, 4.0.2, made in Korea.


----------



## amac1222

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Got my CLNR GNex today. Right out of the box, not even activated I saw a dead pixel and screen had that purple tint. Getting another one tomorrow. Round two. Ding! Oh, it was a hw v9, 11.11, 4.0.2, made in Korea.


4.0.2!? My last one came with 4.0.4 IMM76Q! 100 point inspection my arse! They could at least update the thing!


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> 4.0.2!? My last one came with 4.0.4 IMM76Q! 100 point inspection my arse! They could at least update the thing!


My first CLRN replacement came as 4.0.2. That's just how you tell they don't inspect it at all. They even stated that it each CLRN comes with the latest firmware/software.

I'm getting my second one tmmrw and I'll see how that goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaosis

I have received a CLN device with a greyish discolored screen when the screen brightness is low with several 4g drops throughout the day. Since the first device I bought had the data drop issue ever 5 seconds I was going to keep this one, but after reading through the comments here and seeing how some people are super happy that they ended up receiving a perfect device, I just called verizon and asked for another replacement.

But then,,,there's so many people complaining about receiving worse devices that now I'm worried that maybe I shouldn't have







;;;


----------



## BL4Z3D247

amac1222 said:


> 4.0.2!? My last one came with 4.0.4 IMM76Q! 100 point inspection my arse! They could at least update the thing!


Yeah 4.0.2. Got my second CLNR earlier today. Much better. No dead pixels, colors are normal. So far so good. This one has v9 hw, 11.11, 4.0.4(IMM76Q), made in Korea. I may have gotten a winner here ladies and gents.


----------



## JRJ442

I still gotta call to get a replacement for my 3rd one. Got everything blacked out so I don't notice the purple. I keep forgetting. Lol


----------



## amac1222

JRJ442 said:


> I still gotta call to get a replacement for my 3rd one. Got everything blacked out so I don't notice the purple. I keep forgetting. Lol


I haven't forgot, I've just kind of given up all hopes. I'm 0/3 on getting a good replacement, I finally just decided to keep my original. At least it has a screen I can stand to look at and only drops when I need it or want to look something up. Maybe I'll give it a couple more tries but at this point I'm not very confident on getting one.


----------



## amac1222

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Yeah 4.0.2. Got my second CLNR earlier today. Much better. No dead pixels, colors are normal. So far so good. This one has v9 hw, 11.11, 4.0.4(IMM76Q), made in Korea. I may have gotten a winner here ladies and gents.


Glad you're one of the lucky ones and got a perfect one. Makes me think maybe I should give it the good ol' try again and try some more.


----------



## kaosis

guys, I have a question-

If I get a CLNR and it's worse than my current one, can I just ship that one back to Verizon and keep the current one without being charged some fee?


----------



## blaineevans

kaosis said:


> guys, I have a question-
> 
> If I get a CLNR and it's worse than my current one, can I just ship that one back to Verizon and keep the current one without being charged some fee?


Good question. My understanding is they'll have to send you another. I don't think they want you to "back out" of a claim after filing.


----------



## amac1222

kaosis said:


> guys, I have a question-
> 
> If I get a CLNR and it's worse than my current one, can I just ship that one back to Verizon and keep the current one without being charged some fee?


Sure can. I've done this 3 times now. Just call them up and tell them you don't like it and it's not perfect to your liking and tell them you want another one. They'll ship you a new one and you just ship the old one back. They don't really care what they get back as long as they get the amount they sent you back. They send you 2, they expect 2 back. For instance, last week at one time I had 3 Gnexes sitting on my desk at work. My original and 2 they sent me. Luckily they give you 5 days to play around and see if it's up to your standards or not.


----------



## kaosis

amac1222 said:


> Sure can. I've done this 3 times now. Just call them up and tell them you don't like it and it's not perfect to your liking and tell them you want another one. They'll ship you a new one and you just ship the old one back. They don't really care what they get back as long as they get the amount they sent you back. They send you 2, they expect 2 back. For instance, last week at one time I had 3 Gnexes sitting on my desk at work. My original and 2 they sent me. Luckily they give you 5 days to play around and see if it's up to your standards or not.


Thank you guys for the clarifications! That relieves some of my concerns since my current one sort of works well in terms of data (a few drops throughout the day), but has a discolored/faded screen. So I'd want to keep it if the replacement I receive turns out to be a disaster.

Also, could you please provide me the number you use to call them? For the two CLNRs so far, I've just walked into the Verizon store and made one of the reps call the replacement center.


----------



## amac1222

kaosis said:


> Thank you guys for the clarifications! That relieves some of my concerns since my current one sort of works well in terms of data (a few drops throughout the day), but has a discolored/faded screen. So I'd want to keep it if the replacement I receive turns out to be a disaster.
> 
> Also, could you please provide me the number you use to call them? For the two CLNRs so far, I've just walked into the Verizon store and made one of the reps call the replacement center.


Not a problem. The number they gave for me to call is 800-922-0204.

I find it funny I've called so many times they have my number flagged in their system. Just don't let them BS you with factory resets and the like. Tell them you've tried it all and it doesn't matter and you want a replacement. They'll probably send you to Tier 2 and Tier 2 will tell you they've seen the issues in forums and they'd be happy to send you a replacement. Tier 1 will tell you there's no reported problems with the particular device. More than likely Tier 2 are the guys who are on these forums and have rooted/modded their devices and Tier 1 is like the general public and has no clue as to what goes on.


----------



## kaosis

amac1222 said:


> Not a problem. The number they gave for me to call is 800-922-0204.
> 
> I find it funny I've called so many times they have my number flagged in their system. Just don't let them BS you with factory resets and the like. Tell them you've tried it all and it doesn't matter and you want a replacement. They'll probably send you to Tier 2 and Tier 2 will tell you they've seen the issues in forums and they'd be happy to send you a replacement. Tier 1 will tell you there's no reported problems with the particular device. More than likely Tier 2 are the guys who are on these forums and have rooted/modded their devices and Tier 1 is like the general public and has no clue as to what goes on.


Thanks again for the reply!

I was kind of afraid to hear that I'd have to jump through those hoops if I end up calling them; kind of a hassle. My experience at the Verizon store has actually been pleasant. Took less than 5 minutes to convince the reps to call for a replacement. Since there's a store near my office, I think I might just walk into the store again if my replacement device turns out to be a failed quality control product yet again.

Well, time to hope for the best! (were you able to receive a perfect device yet after all those CLNRs btw?)


----------



## -iD

Since usually only the bad experiences get reported, it skews the reader's impression, here's mine fwiw. Got a clnr two weeks ago, perfect out of the box.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dg4prez

i have done so many replacements through the years. my first replacement nexus was brand new but the radio was totally faulty. would connect for four seconds then drop. #2 was perfect.


----------



## BL4Z3D247

amac1222 said:


> Glad you're one of the lucky ones and got a perfect one. Makes me think maybe I should give it the good ol' try again and try some more.


Definitely don't give up. The first one I got didn't even have the CLN sticker or a plastic screen protector, the second one did though. Persistence is key here, just keep calling until you get one you're satisfied with. If they try to push the RAZR on you say, "hell no we won't go!". Lol.


----------



## rester555

My replacement phone was a .09 baseband and has been working fine for about a month now.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Just got my CLNR #2 Today. Popped in my sim card and battery, first thing I notice when I turned it on and got to the activation screen; Top half of screen was totally purple, 4G has dropped about 4 times in 20 minutes. Couldnt send a couple text messages because of that. Time for #3


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

One question, I am under the age of 18, am I allowed to call VZW tech support and request a replacement myself? I hate having to bother my dad about it all the time, plus he doesn't know what he is talking about when he calls lol.


----------



## blaineevans

BrUhNiGGs said:


> One question, I am under the age of 18, am I allowed to call VZW tech support and request a replacement myself? I hate having to bother my dad about it all the time, plus he doesn't know what he is talking about when he calls lol.


If you know his SSN, or he's willing to tell you the last 4, call in yourself and say you're him. I used to do it all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic

blaineevans said:


> If you know his SSN, or he's willing to tell you the last 4, call in yourself and say you're him. I used to do it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What this guy said. I've done this before with many different "providers". I do this all the time for family who aren't up to the task of talking to tech support.


----------



## amac1222

kaosis said:


> Thanks again for the reply!
> 
> I was kind of afraid to hear that I'd have to jump through those hoops if I end up calling them; kind of a hassle. My experience at the Verizon store has actually been pleasant. Took less than 5 minutes to convince the reps to call for a replacement. Since there's a store near my office, I think I might just walk into the store again if my replacement device turns out to be a failed quality control product yet again.
> 
> Well, time to hope for the best! (were you able to receive a perfect device yet after all those CLNRs btw?)


No, I haven't. I went through 3 last week and I haven't called back since I sent the last 2 in on Monday. I'm thinking I'll call back next week or something, maybe give them some time to get some more of those perfect ones back in stock. I have noticed though that the build dates on mine is like 7/13, 7/19, etc.. Just an interesting point that they seem pretty new, yet are CLNR..


----------



## amac1222

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Definitely don't give up. The first one I got didn't even have the CLN sticker or a plastic screen protector, the second one did though. Persistence is key here, just keep calling until you get one you're satisfied with. If they try to push the RAZR on you say, "hell no we won't go!". Lol.


Oh I won't. I intitially had a RAZR and sold that ish for a Gnex! The last time I called they said, "Since you've been having so much trouble you have 2 options. 1. We can send you a comparable device like the Droid RAZR or Droid Bionic. Or 2. we can send you another Gnex." I said Gnex please, don't give me that RAZR crap.

I think I'll try number 4 either tomorrow or next week. Do they do Fed Ex Saturday deliveries any one know??


----------



## amac1222

blaineevans said:


> If you know his SSN, or he's willing to tell you the last 4, call in yourself and say you're him. I used to do it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. I used to pose as my step-dad all the time. Even posed as my gf's dad once for her to get her a CLNR. Works everytime. And as someone else said, I've done the same with "other providers".


----------



## BL4Z3D247

amac1222 said:


> Do they do Fed Ex Saturday deliveries any one know??


No, I had went to a store with my OG on a Friday and I got replacement #1 on Monday.


----------



## JRJ442

Just ordered #4. Lol. Hopefully its perfect


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

blaineevans said:


> If you know his SSN, or he's willing to tell you the last 4, call in yourself and say you're him. I used to do it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I just had my mom tell me the password. I called in myself - didnt impose as my dad - and all went well. They probably thought I was an adult anyways. Just ordered my replacement #3 thats coming on Friday.

This woman tried to fool me with a factory reset...I wanted to laugh.


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Yeah, I just had my mom tell me the password. I called in myself - didnt impose as my dad - and all went well. They probably thought I was an adult anyways. Just ordered my replacement #3 thats coming on Friday.
> 
> This woman tried to fool me with a factory reset...I wanted to laugh.


They tried that with me and I laughed and asked wth that had to do with my radios being crap. She fed me some bullcrap of it resetting the radios or something. I laughed again and told her to send me a replacement.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> They tried that with me and I laughed and asked wth that had to do with my radios being crap. She fed me some bullcrap of it resetting the radios or something. I laughed again and told her to send me a replacement.


Yeah it irritates me when they transfer me to tier 2 to "troubleshoot" the problems with my phone. Whenever I say "I already did a factory reset" it goes silent..."Well, alright". I'm guessing that's the magic word to get every replacement


----------



## dg4prez

amac1222 said:


> Oh I won't. I intitially had a RAZR and sold that ish for a Gnex! The last time I called they said, "Since you've been having so much trouble you have 2 options. 1. We can send you a comparable device like the Droid RAZR or Droid Bionic. Or 2. we can send you another Gnex." I said Gnex please, don't give me that RAZR crap.
> 
> I think I'll try number 4 either tomorrow or next week. Do they do Fed Ex Saturday deliveries any one know??


the only phones that begin to be equivalent are the rezound and the SGS3. AFAIK they are the only phones with a 720p display. the rezound doesn't have ICS, however.


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Yeah it irritates me when they transfer me to tier 2 to "troubleshoot" the problems with my phone. Whenever I say "I already did a factory reset" it goes silent..."Well, alright". I'm guessing that's the magic word to get every replacement


It really is. They should be noting your issues everytime you call in but they probably don't because they make you retell your story every time. Once you say I've tried everything including a reset they get a replacement to you ASAP. Tier 1's end all is factory reset and if that can't happen they are done with their job.


----------



## kaosis

amac1222 said:


> No, I haven't. I went through 3 last week and I haven't called back since I sent the last 2 in on Monday. I'm thinking I'll call back next week or something, maybe give them some time to get some more of those perfect ones back in stock. I have noticed though that the build dates on mine is like 7/13, 7/19, etc.. Just an interesting point that they seem pretty new, yet are CLNR..


I see, well, I sure hope your (and everyone else in this thread's) patience pays off!

Yeah, my build date was very recent, too when I got my first replacement. I think/suspect they probably just reprogram the build date once they "certify" the devices -- supposedly take them apart and replace the defective parts. Whether that's actually done or not is very questionable based on the information we gather from this forum..


----------



## Jetmanfl410

I haven't seen a whole lot of talk about the build number on these CLN devices. My perfect origional GN was IMM76K. It had the charging problem. The 2 replacements have been IMM76Q and I have had the data/network dropping every few min. I wonder if I go flash the factory image 4.0.4 and build IMM76K if that will fix the dropping issue?

What do y'all think? Because this is a pain in the ass dealing with these Verizon people.

I'll try it this weekend and update y'all while my 3rd replacement is beefing shipped.


----------



## JRJ442

Jetmanfl410 said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of talk about the build number on these CLN devices. My perfect origional GN was IMM76K. It had the charging problem. The 2 replacements have been IMM76Q and I have had the data/network dropping every few min. I wonder if I go flash the factory image 4.0.4 and build IMM76K if that will fix the dropping issue?
> 
> What do y'all think? Because this is a pain in the ass dealing with these Verizon people.
> 
> I'll try it this weekend and update y'all while my 3rd replacement is beefing shipped.


I think the only difference in the two builds is the dumbed down search, thanks to Apple. So I doubt it would have any affect on your data drops


----------



## Jetmanfl410

JRJ442 said:


> I think the only difference in the two builds is the dumbed down search, thanks to Apple. So I doubt it would have any affect on your data drops


So is that the newest OTA update that they are sending out soon? Because I still don't have it on my OG . I thought that update would be 4.0.5 but I don't understand all that stuff.


----------



## JRJ442

Jetmanfl410 said:


> So is that the newest OTA update that they are sending out soon? Because I still don't have it on my OG . I thought that update would be 4.0.5 but I don't understand all that stuff.


Yeah...I wouldn't really call it an update since it cripples search though. Lol. And there won't be a 4.0.5. Gonna go straight to 4.1.1 after the Q OTA


----------



## stkiswr

amac1222 said:


> Oh I won't. I intitially had a RAZR and sold that ish for a Gnex! The last time I called they said, "Since you've been having so much trouble you have 2 options. 1. We can send you a comparable device like the Droid RAZR or Droid Bionic. Or 2. we can send you another Gnex." I said Gnex please, don't give me that RAZR crap.
> 
> I think I'll try number 4 either tomorrow or next week. Do they do Fed Ex Saturday deliveries any one know??


I told them they can send me 15 if they choose. I want a nexus. I don't want anything else. Please keep 
Sending until they get right. I'm good and patient. The one I currently have is great. No problems


----------



## geekonamotorcycle

I am having trouble right now.

All of my phones have been from Korea.

#1 purchased at launch lasted until last week when the USB port stopped working.

#2 replacement had a blue tint but seemed fine otherwise until I tried to make a call. The earpiece and microphone did not work. Additionally the back cover did not fit quite right in the upper right corner.

#3 the one I'm on now. Seemed perfect at first then I noticed that the lower left part of the screen does not feel structurally right if that makes sense and ever few minutes it completely loses signal and sometimes requires air plane mode on and off to regain signal.

#4 is on its way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

I just received #4. Purple is the worst yet. Terrible. They said they're gonna try one more, then send me a new device. I told them I wasn't gonna accept a RAZR or Thunderbolt, and I only want a Nexus. They said they understand. So we'll see. I asked her if they actually boot these phones up and look at them. She said yes they do. I told her there was no way. Because soon as the activation screen was up you could see nothing but purple. She had me put it in safe mode. Which I didn't even know about. Holding down at the Google screen til the phone gets to the lockscreen. Never heard of that. Lol. She asked if it was still purple. I said yup, and asked her how that would help a faulty screen. No reply. So we'll see how the next one is


----------



## DoManOfFuture

JRJ442 said:


> I just received #4. Purple is the worst yet. Terrible. They said they're gonna try one more, then send me a new device. I told them I wasn't gonna accept a RAZR or Thunderbolt, and I only want a Nexus. They said they understand. So we'll see. I asked her if they actually boot these phones up and look at them. She said yes they do. I told her there was no way. Because soon as the activation screen was up you could see nothing but purple. She had me put it in safe mode. Which I didn't even know about. Holding down at the Google screen til the phone gets to the lockscreen. Never heard of that. Lol. She asked if it was still purple. I said yup, and asked her how that would help a faulty screen. No reply. So we'll see how the next one is


Let me know if they send you a legitimately new phone if it has to come to another one. I'm picking my third replacement up from FedEx after work today, and it'd be nice to know there is some light at the end of this CLNR tunnel.


----------



## JRJ442

DoManOfFuture said:


> Let me know if they send you a legitimately new phone if it has to come to another one. I'm picking my third replacement up from FedEx after work today, and it'd be nice to know there is some light at the end of this CLNR tunnel.


Will do. She said this next one they're gonna pull from a different batch than the batch the last one came from. I'll post when I get that one


----------



## antinorm

MistaWolfe said:


> Same here. Number 3 comes Monday.
> 
> And under no circumstances will any of you ever get a brand new one. I talked to several managers and they gave a good explanation.
> 
> You will get actual cash value (ACV) as your replacement. It's like buying a brand new car, then 6 months later demanding a brand new one (say with 12,000 miles like when you bought) when in actuality you put an extra 10k on it. You will get the equivalent. So --- a refurb.


I would have responded to those managers by educating them on lemon laws (IANAL). Cars depreciate, yes, but you can't just sell a dud and tell the customer they're SOL when they complain.


----------



## stearic

What gets me is when they "replace" our faulty ones with a different phone, is how they think that a thunderbolt (the first 4g phone i might add) is a comparable replacement to a galaxy nexus. They tried to do that with my first replacement and i told them to piss off with that and send me a new one if they did have a clnr one to send me. The nexus is waves beyond in capabilities then what the thunderbolt could do.


----------



## JRJ442

stearic said:


> What gets me is when they "replace" our faulty ones with a different phone, is how they think that a thunderbolt (the first 4g phone i might add) is a comparable replacement to a galaxy nexus. They tried to do that with my first replacement and i told them to piss off with that and send me a new one if they did have a clnr one to send me. The nexus is waves beyond in capabilities then what the thunderbolt could do.


Its not even an equivalent. Its single core still running gingerbread. How is that a comparable replacement? Lol


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Just picked up my third cleaner from FedEx, and wouldn't you know it another dud. This is now the fourth Nexus I've had the chance to fully inspect, and I can say with full confidence the Korean models are put together a lot better. The two Chinese models I've received have had what appears to be glue coming up between the frame and the screen just under the notification LED. I know I'm anal retentive and I probably knit pick a lot more than most, but on the same note as auto comparisons, one wouldn't accept a car with chips in the paint. This glue in the cracks says screen replacement to me, though I maybe these models are just that shoddy. I've gotten a Korean model CLNR that was impeccable, but had the horrible data drops.

I've had 3 replacements now and I am not feeling hopeful about ordering another.


----------



## kaosis

got my second replacement today and it seems to be working perfectly! yes yes yes! whew finally happy now.
good luck guys! patience pays off.


----------



## kaosis

mine's the chinese model by the way


----------



## DoManOfFuture

kaosis said:


> got my second replacement today and it seems to be working perfectly! yes yes yes! whew finally happy now.
> good luck guys! patience pays off.


Glad to know good replacements do exists....


----------



## kaosis

Well!
never mind. I've spoken too soon. 4G started dropping...........aghhhhhhhh


----------



## thejron

Mine will be here tomorrow. Tried to avoid a replacement but data drops and messages not sending is making me insane.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron

Mine will be here tomorrow. Tried to avoid a replacement but data drops and messages not sending is making me insane.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stearic

Well, just called tonight and my 4th (see 3rd phone as they sent me a thunderbolt as a "comparable replacement" first off right away) will be here tuesday. Here's to a screen that's fully responsive and data that actually connects with everything.


----------



## moosc

Wait because of a software issue ie the radios I can get a replacement free? What do I lie to them about? Or just complain nexus sucks and I'll get replacement scratch free?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic

If you are still the original owner of the phone and it's a legitimate issue where the phone doesn't work properly (IE manufacture defect: in my case first phone 4G radio would cause both data and voice to drop every 10-15 minutes) then verizon will replace it as long as it's with in your 1 year warranty period.

As for a "software" issue with the radio's, it's not as simple as being a software glitch. It could also be many different types of hardware glitches that are causing it that would cause it to be bad.


----------



## kaosis

moosc said:


> Wait because of a software issue ie the radios I can get a replacement free? What do I lie to them about? Or just complain nexus sucks and I'll get replacement scratch free?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


so you think this is a software issue because..?
people having the exact same device (though build dates may differ) and the exact same software (as in stock with no rooting) are divided into two groups--one in which the phone works perfectly without a single drop given that they are in a "good signal" zone and the other in which the data and voice constantly drop completely sometimes within 5 seconds.

I am pretty sure this is a hardware issue caused by faulty hardware.


----------



## eman3316

moosc said:


> Wait because of a software issue ie the radios I can get a replacement free? What do I lie to them about? Or just complain nexus sucks and I'll get replacement scratch free?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I thought it was a software issue with the Radio's as well until I received my replacement and the radios have not locked up in the week I have had it. My last phone about once or twice a day, the radio's would completely lock up and the only way to bring them back would be to soft reset the device.

Guess that tells me it was something with the device.

Samsung should be ashamed of themselves. This is the 3rd GNEX I have been through. My first one I had to return the first week I bought it because the 4G radio was dropping every 30 seconds and coming back again. You could not do anything on 4G with it.

Samsung should be the ones offering to swap for the S3 as they at this point have to realize they really f'd up the GNEX and the radios.


----------



## stearic

I believe it's got to do with the LTE chip specifically vs anything else in the phone considering how when just on 3G my 1st one would work perfectly with no problems what so ever. Intruduce the 4G chip into the mix and it caused all sorts of problems. Going with that theory, it could be many different things with the chip from bad yield percentages combined with piss poor testing to improper soldering to the board to just bad solder being used.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

It's like this one is my last CLNR's twin brother! Same exact thing: terrible purple tint on 2/3 of the screen, 4G dropped within 10 minutes of unpacking from FedEx box, the hardware wasn't built so good. The lock/unlock button feels like it is pushed in deep into the housing and doesn't return that "click" as well as all other Gnex's. The bottom feels springy when vibrated and also if I put a dab on it. Calling VZW for CLNR #4!


----------



## Droidx316

Lol I'm not buying how people get 3-4 replacement phones and they are all bad for some reason. just seems weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Droidx316 said:


> Lol I'm not buying how people get 3-4 replacement phones and they are all bad for some reason. just seems weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It proves that Verizon doesn't inspect the phone at all. Just change the parts, the screen, and call it a day. Im sure they dont bother to turn it on to notice how purple the screen is.


----------



## litrekid

Droidx316 said:


> Lol I'm not buying how people get 3-4 replacement phones and they are all bad for some reason. just seems weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I thought the same thing until I got two replacements and the first dropped all signal four times within ten minutes of activation. The second was about four times an hour. The one I have isn't that bad so I have kind of given up. Just such a hassle dealing with Verizon. The last guy was supposed to put a ticket in and call me back. Never heard from them again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316

I'm just going by experience.i bought my droid-x certified like New for $99 when the droid-x was fairly new. never had a problem with it at all. also bought my galaxy nexus on launch day brand new and have never had a problem with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Droidx316 said:


> I'm just going by experience.i bought my droid-x certified like New for $99 when the droid-x was fairly new. never had a problem with it at all. also bought my galaxy nexus on launch day brand new and have never had a problem with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Your just one lucky dude.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Ughh I got off the phone with the VZW Tech assistant and she insisted to go the store to have them take a look at my phone and "FIX IT" since I have been getting too many replacements. I know exactly what they are going to do, factory reset in attempt to fix the purple screen <-- which obviously wont work, change the SIM card to fix the 4G <--- that won't work because it works just fine with my other replacement with has no 4G problems whatsoever. I'm calling back tomorrow.


----------



## terryrook

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Your just one lucky dude.


ya I'm sorry but my 1st replacement is flawless. Old one was having the data issue. My advice SCREAM at them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007

Has anyone dealt with Samsung themselves. I called them and I have send in my phone and they will actually replace it with all new parts according to my issues. I told the tech support call quality signal quality lines on screen and about my google wallet secure element not responsing.


----------



## 2302jason

I'm nervous now. I bought the GNex on launch day but I got it swapped for a DROID RAZR MAXX. Long story short, my second RAZR replacement is being replaced with a like-new GNex, and I really hope it's close to perfect. I'm so tired of Verizon and I don't want to deal with a terrible screen/build quality/signal. I know two of those issues come with EVERY GNex but you know what I mean.


----------



## kaosis

2302jason said:


> I'm nervous now. I bought the GNex on launch day but I got it swapped for a DROID RAZR MAXX. Long story short, my second RAZR replacement is being replaced with a like-new GNex, and I really hope it's close to perfect. I'm so tired of Verizon and I don't want to deal with a terrible screen/build quality/signal. I know two of those issues come with EVERY GNex but you know what I mean.


Did you get a working one? I'm getting my 3rd replacement (4th including the original) today..The rep I talked to told me that she'll try to get me a different phone if this one turns out to be a lemon too. If that is the case, I'm going to try to push to get a galaxy S3 lol If I can't get the S3 no other phone's worth replacing the gnex..


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Granted I didn't push too hard, but the last time I called and brought up the possibility of something else, the only thing she told me I could trade out for would be a Moto Razr.

BTW: I'm getting my 5th replacement today, and am really hoping I don't have any trouble with this one.

As far as how people can have so many issues with so many phones, it's simple.

Most of the VZW GNex phones that are defective go back to Verizon/Asurion, these are phones from all over the US that have issues. If you can even acknowledge that some of the phones have issues, then the question is answered. Verizon is taking these defective phones and shipping them back out to us as CLNR devices. When a phone gets sent back to Verizon for radio issues, it is very unlikely that they replace the radio. They most likely just power it on and test it to see if it can make calls and get data. At which point as long as things seem like they work, the phone get's cleared and is sent back out. They replace defective phones with more defective phones.

This is not 100% of the time, there are very obviously defective phones that are sent back to Samsung. For the most part though,for issues like call quality, radio issues etc, these issues are never fixed.

As far as I know, there is no 24 hour stress testing program for phones that tests all aspects of the device like can be done with PCs. The 100 point inspection they do probably consists of checking for blemishes, and testing basic functions. Just because a phone connects to 4G and gets data, doesn't mean it won't die out 10 minutes later.


----------



## luckylui

I dropped Vzw for there bs. They sent me four replacements and only one worked.. I sent the others back, and now there claiming I didn't send em back so I got tackled with unreturned devices...even tho they sent me texts saying "Thanks Vzw received your defective devices". Also called me saying they received them.. now they magically can't find em.. Fuk Vzw!

Sent from my Gnex HSPA+


----------



## kaosis

DoManOfFuture said:


> Granted I didn't push too hard, but the last time I called and brought up the possibility of something else, the only thing she told me I could trade out for would be a Moto Razr.
> 
> BTW: I'm getting my 5th replacement today, and am really hoping I don't have any trouble with this one.
> 
> As far as how people can have so many issues with so many phones, it's simple.
> 
> Most of the VZW GNex phones that are defective go back to Verizon/Asurion, these are phones from all over the US that have issues. If you can even acknowledge that some of the phones have issues, then the question is answered. Verizon is taking these defective phones and shipping them back out to us as CLNR devices. When a phone gets sent back to Verizon for radio issues, it is very unlikely that they replace the radio. They most likely just power it on and test it to see if it can make calls and get data. At which point as long as things seem like they work, the phone get's cleared and is sent back out. They replace defective phones with more defective phones.
> 
> This is not 100% of the time, there are very obviously defective phones that are sent back to Samsung. For the most part though,for issues like call quality, radio issues etc, these issues are never fixed.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no 24 hour stress testing program for phones that tests all aspects of the device like can be done with PCs. The 100 point inspection they do probably consists of checking for blemishes, and testing basic functions. Just because a phone connects to 4G and gets data, doesn't mean it won't die out 10 minutes later.


well, i got my replacement just now. Within a minute it dropped data and voice signals. hahaha i dunno i'm getting pretty sick of this game.


----------



## dutchy716

VZW G-Nex number 3 is on its way. First one wouldn't connect to WIFI.. Second constantly dropped calls. I'm getting real sick of this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442

dutchy716 said:


> VZW G-Nex number 3 is on its way. First one wouldn't connect to WIFI.. Second constantly dropped calls. I'm getting real sick of this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol. I'm 5 deep now. 6th on the way tomorrow. The other day they mentioned they would send me a brand new boxed one. No word of that today. The one I'm using now has a mild purple issue. Data and everything else is great. I told em I'll keep sending them back until I get a good one.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Getting my 4th one from FedEx today and im still using my first replacement as it has good 4G but a touchscreen problem that I'd rather have until I find a perfect CLNR gnex. All these past CLNR's have been awful and I'm anxious to know how number 4 turns out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaosis

Alright guys. I give up. The rep wasn't able to get me an S3 since that phone is still so hot and they don't have any in stock. I was able to get the razr maxx which at least costs more on the verizon website than the Gnex. Sigh. I'm going to miss my beautiful huge screen-- but i can't be using a phone with a 3g only after learning the taste of the awesome 4g..


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

kaosis said:


> Alright guys. I give up. The rep wasn't able to get me an S3 since that phone is still so hot and they don't have any in stock. I was able to get the razr maxx which at least costs more on the verizon website than the Gnex. Sigh. I'm going to miss my beautiful huge screen-- but i can't be using a phone with a 3g only after learning the taste of the awesome 4g..


Well, that sucks...I can't give up on the Galaxy Nexus. I love the variety of development for the device and can't miss out on all that when switching to a droid with a locked bootloader. Thats just me.


----------



## kaosis

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Well, that sucks...I can't give up on the Galaxy Nexus. I love the variety of development for the device and can't miss out on all that when switching to a droid with a locked bootloader. Thats just me.


fyi, cm9 is available for the droid maxx.


----------



## Jetmanfl410

I'm on second replacement. On this one they started a work order ticket, and 3 days later got an email saying my phone is fixed. I turn on my phone and surprise it dropped off network. Sending my 3rd. This sucks. I got a lot of patience so I'm gonna satay strong until I get an acceptable GNEX.


----------



## dutchy716

G-Nex #3 just arrived. Let's see how this one holds up. So far so good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stearic

I'm on my 4th one right now. I see a tiny bit of the screen on the left is brighter, but no purple tint, and not enough that it bothers me. We'll see how this one fairs for a while before i decide anything.


----------



## slickrickstyles

On my second replacement and its a v.9 and dropping signal like crazy just like the previous one i had...I can barely keep 1 bar in my house but my fiance's Bionic stays steady at atleast 3...A guy on XDA is reporting that Verizon offered him an S3 and is shipping him one but I do not know how valid that is...I definitely am not taking a Rezound in replacement but I dont want to have to go through 30 phones like you guys are either


----------



## stearic

If for any reason this phone goes bust for me, i may just end up telling them i want another phone. Last time i talked to them though they tried to tell me a thunderbolt was a comparable phone for them to give me to replace the nexus i bought.


----------



## slickrickstyles

Ridiculous...Just got offered a RAZR but not the Maxx after my second replacement...frustrating...


----------



## stearic

Stupid question, but do you have the extended battery for you're phone? If so i'd have pointed that fact out to them.


----------



## slickrickstyles

Nah I dont...I could see how that would sway it...I absolutely love this phone I just cant deal with the signal drop in my area thats completely 3G...I might just be better off selling it


----------



## JRJ442

I got my 6th one yesterday. Revision 9. Holds 4G, no purple that I can see. I think we have a winner = )


----------



## dutchy716

Well my third replacement has been dropping signal like crazy so it looks like I'll be calling Verizon again tomorrow. Its a .10 and it was manufactured in china.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442

dutchy716 said:


> Well my third replacement has been dropping signal like crazy so it looks like I'll be calling Verizon again tomorrow. Its a .10 and it was manufactured in china.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think revision 10 from china are the worst. 10 from Korea seems to hold 4G well.


----------



## Philosophre

got me a korea version 10. New, not recert. When 4G is on, signal drop issues galore.


----------



## JRJ442

Philosophre said:


> got me a korea version 10. New, not recert. When 4G is on, signal drop issues galore.


I stand corrected then = /


----------



## amac1222

JRJ442 said:


> I got my 6th one yesterday. Revision 9. Holds 4G, no purple that I can see. I think we have a winner = )


Glad you finally got a good one! Now I need to get back to trying again!


----------



## imnuts

I've gotten several CLNR phones for various devices that I've had over the past 2-3 years. In my experience, and from what I've heard from others, CLNR phones are always hit or miss. You get some that are like brand new, no issues to speak of, then there are some with minor problems like a small nick or scratch, not quite new, but livable, and then you get the phones that make you wonder if a blind person inspected it.

From what I've seen, the CLNR devices tend to be of higher quality now than they were in the past. I don't know if this is from better quality phones to start, or if they just do more QA/QC before sending them out. However, it is still going to be hit or miss. You may get a phone that looks flawless, but has a data drop issue. Given the short time they test the radio functionality, if it doesn't do a data drop in the first 5-10 minutes, it's probably not going to get caught, and it will get sent out. Odds are, it's going to take longer than that for the phone to show an issue.

I would say that if you can't afford a BNIB phone, it is a great way to get an updated device. It comes with a warranty, and you can always return it if you don't like it, so what do you have to loose? A lot of the horror stories that I've read I think are just people being overly picky with what they want. When they get a replacement, they want a phone that is EXACTLY like their old one. Given manufacturing tolerances, this is nearly impossible unless you manage to get one that was manufactured at the same time with all the same batch components. People don't seem to realize that there can be slight variations from device to device because of this, and do nothing but complain when the housing is a slightly different shade of gray, or the back cover fits differently.


----------



## Jetmanfl410

Jetmanfl410 said:


> I'm on second replacement. On this one they started a work order ticket, and 3 days later got an email saying my phone is fixed. I turn on my phone and surprise it dropped off network. Sending my 3rd. This sucks. I got a lot of patience so I'm gonna sataystrong until I get an acceptable GNEX.


so i got my third replacement and 2 days use it looks like a winner. that was a horrible experience. it is a korean model. good luck


----------



## dutchy716

I decided to Odin back to 4.0.2. Update to 4.0.4 from Verizon and I'm going to see if that helped with all my signal drops. If it is the same as yesterday I'm calling and getting another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otis_bartleh

Well, been following this thread, time I threw in my experience... It sucks. My original phone had the volume up button stop responding to presses 1/2 the time. First replacement couldn't even make a phone call. As soon as it connected, a LOUD static started... Obviously they didn't make a call when "certifying" it.

2nd replacement the power key is recessed in the housing making it difficult to hit, especially trying to turn the screen off while driving (it's my music player in my car). On top of this, random 4G data drops to the tune of ~1-2 per hour. Not terrible, but *not *acceptable.

3rd replacement looks like someone sent in a phone and they just relabeled it and sent it to me. (See pic) The plastic wasn't on nice, bubbles and lint, and fingerprints all over, but mainly on the back. The other "certified" phones at least _looked _brand new and pristine. Getting past that, within the first maybe 2 minutes of being in Android, I started having crazy 4G drops, to the tune of 2-3 drops every 5 minutes. Un-f*ing-believable... Glad I hadn't sent the 2nd one back yet, at least its somewhat usable....

4th replacement to be here Monday. I forgot about the 1st one, but the 2nd one is a revision 10 from Korea and 3rd one is revision 10 from China. Getting VERY tired of this stupidity. With _this_ many issues, with this many people, they _really_ should reconsider how they "certify" phones. Its getting to the point where I seriously question whether these are even looked over before they go out or they just say they do.... 2 of my 3 replacements had serious issues immediately noticeable. Damn it, I just want a phone that isn't defective. For the price of this phone, that shouldn't be a hard request...


----------



## kaosis

otis_bartleh said:


> Well, been following this thread, time I threw in my experience... It sucks. My original phone had the volume up button stop responding to presses 1/2 the time. First replacement couldn't even make a phone call. As soon as it connected, a LOUD static started... Obviously they didn't make a call when "certifying" it.
> 
> 2nd replacement the power key is recessed in the housing making it difficult to hit, especially trying to turn the screen off while driving (it's my music player in my car). On top of this, random 4G data drops to the tune of ~1-2 per hour. Not terrible, but *not *acceptable.
> 
> 3rd replacement looks like someone sent in a phone and they just relabeled it and sent it to me. (See pic) The plastic wasn't on nice, bubbles and lint, and fingerprints all over, but mainly on the back. The other "certified" phones at least _looked _brand new and pristine. Getting past that, within the first maybe 2 minutes of being in Android, I started having crazy 4G drops, to the tune of 2-3 drops every 5 minutes. Un-f*ing-believable... Glad I hadn't sent the 2nd one back yet, at least its somewhat usable....
> 
> 4th replacement to be here Monday. I forgot about the 1st one, but the 2nd one is a revision 10 from Korea and 3rd one is revision 10 from China. Getting VERY tired of this stupidity. With _this_ many issues, with this many people, they _really_ should reconsider how they "certify" phones. Its getting to the point where I seriously question whether these are even looked over before they go out or they just say they do.... 2 of my 3 replacements had serious issues immediately noticeable. Damn it, I just want a phone that isn't defective. For the price of this phone, that shouldn't be a hard request...


I'm getting my Razr Maxx today as my replacement after getting sick of the nexus CLNR game. I've read several threads of people making this switch and they all seem to be a lot happier. I'm probably going to miss the Gnex development and the customized roms somewhat but the razr maxx also has a fully working CM9 so I'm not so screwed. I'd recommend you to do the same unless you want to rely on luck and hope that VZW's certification process actually does well..

On a side note, I did push for the S3 but they just said it couldn't be done since it is their hottest/iconic phone. Anyways, I'm sick of dealing with VZ reps & their terrible customer service. I'm sure I'll be switching over to a different carrier as soon as all this contract shizzle is done and over with.


----------



## otis_bartleh

kaosis said:


> I'm getting my Razr Maxx today as my replacement after getting sick of the nexus CLNR game. I've read several threads of people making this switch and they all seem to be a lot happier. I'm probably going to miss the Gnex development and the customized roms somewhat but the razr maxx also has a fully working CM9 so I'm not so screwed. I'd recommend you to do the same unless you want to rely on luck and hope that VZW's certification process actually does well..


While I appreciate your stance, I would have bought the razr maxx if that's what I wanted. This does suck, but the phone is an amazing phone. I still don't think its much to ask to receive a properly functioning phone....


----------



## stearic

otis_bartleh said:


> While I appreciate your stance, I would have bought the razr maxx if that's what I wanted. This does suck, but the phone is an amazing phone. I still don't think its much to ask to receive a properly functioning phone....


You shouldn't have to even say something like "to much to ask for a properly functioning phone" at all. The phone should work perfectly right away w/out having to replace it. I'm on my 4th right now and it seems to be working 100% fine so far. It does get pretty annoying though when you have to go through so many phones to get a perfect one, and then on top of that have to setup the phone every time you get a new replacement to fix the current screwed up one.


----------



## kmac940

otis_bartleh said:


> While I appreciate your stance, I would have bought the razr maxx if that's what I wanted. This does suck, but the phone is an amazing phone. I still don't think its much to ask to receive a properly functioning phone....


 sorry you've had such bad luck man... If you want next time I call just persistently ask for a new one and maybe my supervisor will OK it. Tell me to want to speak to a supervisor and then give her your spill...I can't guarantee anything but it might work. I'll back you up on it and say you've had lots of grief with there replacements.

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## stkiswr

Everyone one knows there is a 1 year warranty that Verizon is standing behind right? You just have to be polite. Hell I bought my nexus used...and it had data drop issues on 4g. Verizon sent 3 replacements until I got a good one. 
If you have any problems other than common sense...call Verizon. State the obvious. Make sure you sound like you know wth you are talking about. I even told them that I reflashed a factory Google image to ensure that it wasn't a bad update. They still sent me a replacement because I knew what I was talking to them about. A minute with the h support and they escalated me to tier 2 tech. No one admitted a problem. They didn't need to. I had all my info ready. 
The nexus is plagued w issues. Mainly radios. But you will eventually get a perfect one that will solve all your gripes and be very happy with,or at least I did.


----------



## blackhat

I have proximity sensor issues with mine and it have Verizon insurance. But I don't want to have to give up my phone







I just deal with it. The sensor works when it wants too. And otherwise from that in a call I just turn my screen off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716

VZW G-Nex number #4 on its way from Verizon. I'm just going to keep doing this until I get a good one. Like others the Verizon rep offered me a RAZR.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stkiswr

dutchy716 said:


> VZW G-Nex number #4 on its way from Verizon. I'm just going to keep doing this until I get a good one. Like others the Verizon rep offered me a RAZR.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 when they offered me a RAZR I told them thank you, but I traded a RAZR Maxx for this nexus. And you can send me 20 if that's what it takes for me to get a prefect one. My wife has a nexus that's perfect. I work in a shop where there are 6 of 17 people than own nexus phones. There is another perfect functioning nexus and I will keep sending them back until I get the right one. They were very helpful and never offered me another one. Hell I even stopped doing factory resets after the first replacement and made them notate the system showing I am knowledgeable. I refuse to keep resetting my phone for nothing when it is a hardware issue.
When I got frustrated with level 2 tech support that told me to wait for an update I immediately asked to speak to someone higher than them. They asked why I explained that for $200 a mo I refuse to wait months not being able to use a feature that is the selling point of the entire company. I was sent an overnight replacement.


----------



## blackhat

after seeing all peoples horror stories this is horrible, i'm going to restore my phone back to how i had it with jelly bean and everything and when i finally get a new phone that passes my tests then ill lock my phone back up unroot and send it back. i'm getting my first like new replacement tuesday.


----------



## dutchy716

stkiswr said:


> when they offered me a RAZR I told them thank you, but I traded a RAZR Maxx for this nexus. And you can send me 20 if that's what it takes for me to get a prefect one. My wife has a nexus that's perfect. I work in a shop where there are 6 of 17 people than own nexus phones. There is another perfect functioning nexus and I will keep sending them back until I get the right one. They were very helpful and never offered me another one. Hell I even stopped doing factory resets after the first replacement and made them notate the system showing I am knowledgeable. I refuse to keep resetting my phone for nothing when it is a hardware issue.
> When I got frustrated with level 2 tech support that told me to wait for an update I immediately asked to speak to someone higher than them. They asked why I explained that for $200 a mo I refuse to wait months not being able to use a feature that is the selling point of the entire company. I was sent an overnight replacement.


The level 2 tech support guy that I spoke to told me that if I have problems with this next device that he will try to get me a brand new one. Of course I don't believe him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackhat

How long with each device do you have for testing time before you have to reship and they charge you or whatever. I wanna run mine through a series of tests over like a day or more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetmanfl410

otis_bartleh said:


> Well, been following this thread, time I threw in my experience... It sucks. My original phone had the volume up button stop responding to presses 1/2 the time. First replacement couldn't even make a phone call. As soon as it connected, a LOUD static started... Obviously they didn't make a call when "certifying" it.
> 
> 2nd replacement the power key is recessed in the housing making it difficult to hit, especially trying to turn the screen off while driving (it's my music player in my car). On top of this, random 4G data drops to the tune of ~1-2 per hour. Not terrible, but *not *acceptable.
> 
> 3rd replacement looks like someone sent in a phone and they just relabeled it and sent it to me. (See pic) The plastic wasn't on nice, bubbles and lint, and fingerprints all over, but mainly on the back. The other "certified" phones at least _looked _brand new and pristine. Getting past that, within the first maybe 2 minutes of being in Android, I started having crazy 4G drops, to the tune of 2-3 drops every 5 minutes. Un-f*ing-believable... Glad I hadn't sent the 2nd one back yet, at least its somewhat usable....
> 
> 4th replacement to be here Monday. I forgot about the 1st one, but the 2nd one is a revision 10 from Korea and 3rd one is revision 10 from China. Getting VERY tired of this stupidity. With _this_ many issues, with this many people, they _really_ should reconsider how they "certify" phones. Its getting to the point where I seriously question whether these are even looked over before they go out or they just say they do.... 2 of my 3 replacements had serious issues immediately noticeable. Damn it, I just want a phone that isn't defective. For the price of this phone, that shouldn't be a hard request...


Hey I think that was my second one I sent back! Yep


----------



## eman3316

blackhat said:


> How long with each device do you have for testing time before you have to reship and they charge you or whatever. I wanna run mine through a series of tests over like a day or more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The lady told me after 5 days you will get a reminder email but not to worry about as long as I eventually send my phone back. I sent mine back after about a week and half without a problem.


----------



## crakedparrot

Don't give up! This phone is worth the trouble. 
First on had connectivity issues. Second had loose buttons and 4G issues. Third was great except purple screen, really purple, not just a little. Forth one is a keeper, perfect fit and finish, great signal, Fast as hell and with JB... This SOB ROCKS! Don't give up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## stkiswr

blackhat said:


> How long with each device do you have for testing time before you have to reship and they charge you or whatever. I wanna run mine through a series of tests over like a day or more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


my particular issue was present within 10 mins. So I called promptly


----------



## blackhat

Got my first replacement today everything is working as intended so far.

Edit. Only thing I can find is sometimes radio timeout. I'm on jelly bean. And it'll say full service and 4G or whatever and then ill try to do something with Internet and ill lose service completely timeout and it'll reconnect.

Is this normal? Gonna test it for another day before I return. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stkiswr

blackhat said:


> Got my first replacement today everything is working as intended so far.
> 
> Edit. Only thing I can find is sometimes radio timeout. I'm on jelly bean. And it'll say full service and 4G or whatever and then ill try to do something with Internet and ill lose service completely timeout and it'll reconnect.
> 
> Is this normal? Gonna test it for another day before I return.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 depends on your rom but I would say that is not normal if you at in a strong 4g area. I would flash I back to bone stock using one of the sweet restoral tools available. Use it for a day. If you get no issues then you know its the rom or something that had happened since stock. If it still does it call Verizon and get another one unless its just a service issue. Either way, go back to 4.0.4 . Not a 4.0.4 rom...go back to true stock w a tool such as nexus tool kit or the like. Then make your decision based on the outcome.


----------



## DHO

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Figured my original post for this thread was too long to read...
> 
> To sum it up, my original Galaxy Nexus had a problem with touch sensitivity and wouldn't register touches as well when swiping through different screens, scrolling up and down, etc. And the only way to fix it is to lock/unlock the device but then it comes back later. I finally came to decision that I want to get a _Verizon Certified Like-New Replacement._
> 
> I will keep updating to see progress between different Galaxy Nexus's that I receive:
> 
> *Galaxy Nexus CLNR #1: *
> It was a .10 China Model, top half of screen was a little saturated with red, bottom half was greenish. Housing, screen, external details were all brand new. No 4G drops. And...what do you know, it happened to have the same exact problem as my original Galaxy Nexus...The touch sensitivity problem. Time for another replacement...
> 
> *Galaxy Nexus CLNR #2: *_08/01/12_
> .10 China Model, top half screen was totally purple - looks terrible on low brightness, very noticeable purple horizontal lining on max brightness. Terrible radio - 4G dropped 4-5 times within 20 minutes of startup. It was pre-loaded with IMM76Q? Never seen/heard of that version of android in my life! Didn't see any difference between that and IMM76K. I'm getting another replacement...
> 
> *Galaxy Nexus CLNR #3: *_08/04/12_
> It's like this one is CLNR #2's twin brother! Same exact thing: terrible purple tint on 2/3 of the screen, 4G dropped within 10 minutes of unpacking from FedEx box, the hardware wasn't built so good. The lock/unlock button feels like it is pushed in deep into the housing and doesn't return that "click" as well as all other Gnex's. The bottom feels springy when vibrated and also if I put a dab on it. Calling VZW for CLNR #4!
> 
> *Galaxy Nexus CLNR #4:* _08/08/12 _
> Terrible. Super purple screen right out the box. Multiple 4G drops within 1 minute after activation. It was a Chinese model. Sending this one back and sticking with my first replacement still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Galaxy Nexus CLNR #5:*
> Will receive this Monday or Tuesday...Will it be lucky number 5?


My number 4 comes on Tuesday,...








Similar story here


----------



## blackhat

stkiswr said:


> depends on your rom but I would say that is not normal if you at in a strong 4g area. I would flash I back to bone stock using one of the sweet restoral tools available. Use it for a day. If you get no issues then you know its the rom or something that had happened since stock. If it still does it call Verizon and get another one unless its just a service issue. Either way, go back to 4.0.4 . Not a 4.0.4 rom...go back to true stock w a tool such as nexus tool kit or the like. Then make your decision based on the outcome.


Just torrented 2gb of data before I got a complete signal timeout and auto reconnect. Idk I can't judge. I have 5 days before I have to return. Maybe it's my local towers. Data drop issue is different then what I described isn't it? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat

Also does this mean my refurbished phone was like never used? Because activation date is today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deekayy

Here's my story from yesterday.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Yesterday, 10:57 PM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
I damaged my model also and requested another unit through Asurion (Monday) and got it Wednesday. I tested it out to make sure everything is working fine especially the 4g signal. Every time I start using chrome, stream music, or tether the 4g signal would constantly drop and reconnect (like your screen shot). My older Gnex (korean model) did not mimic any of these symptoms and the one that I got (china) was horrible.. I decided to root the phone and flash the same radios again, and still.. the signal kept dropping.

So I called Asurion and asked if I could get another replacement due to the one that I got kept dropping 4G signal. They advised me to speak to their technical rep. She told me to do a phone restore (please.. like that's going to work). Anyways, I mentioned to her that I tried "wiping" the device. The problem still persist, what now? She said she'll send another unit out and hope the signal would be better. I'll get the second replacement on Monday.

So that's that. The problems that I was experiencing is exactly what you're going through. Couldn't handle dropping 4G signal while showing a buddy a youtube video and it buffers (embarrassing). I'll let you know how the second replacement goes.

Update:
Got my second replacement today and it's a Korean model . I tried surfing the internet, downloading music, and streaming on Youtube. Everything seems to work fine and I do not see any signal drop issues nor weak signal. It seems that most of the Chinese manufactured Gnex are plagued with faulty radios. I'm happy my second replacement went perfectly well. (testing it for 5 hours so far).[/background]


----------



## blackhat

Just delt with them again on the phone. The woman said I can mail it back tomorrow morning and they will mail the next one out before they receive the old return as in they are going to mail the next one tomorrow as well. Is this true or is she bs.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deekayy

The order should be put it already, you'll get it by thursday. check your e-mail for a ups tracking #.


----------



## amac1222

blackhat said:


> Just delt with them again on the phone. The woman said I can mail it back tomorrow morning and they will mail the next one out before they receive the old return as in they are going to mail the next one tomorrow as well. Is this true or is she bs.?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They give you 5 days with the device. I had 3 refurbs at one time. They can and will send you another one before you send the first one (or second or third) back. If they tell you any different it's b.s.


----------



## blackhat

Thanks you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat

How can you tell what revision you get and such

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

blackhat said:


> How can you tell what revision you get and such
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Settings > About Phone > Baseband Version. It will say I515.XX, with the .XX being .09 or .10. The .09 or .10 is the rev


----------



## JRJ442

blackhat said:


> How can you tell what revision you get and such
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ninja'd


----------



## blackhat

Thank you. My og Nexus with only issue is the proximity sensor which is why I'm warranties is a. 10 never had a radio drop and screen is nice. Just wish the sensor worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

I feel you on that blackhat, I'm in a similar situation.

My og nexus that I have is nearly perfect, except for the fact that 4g drops once in awhile. It will only drop when I do some data intensive activities and can happen after 5 minutes or after an hour. It seems to do it when it wants to. I just don't wanna go through 5 different phones to get a perfect one.







I may end up trying to get a replacement though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stkiswr

thesoldier said:


> I feel you on that blackhat, I'm in a similar situation.
> 
> My og nexus that I have is nearly perfect, except for the fact that 4g drops once in awhile. It will only drop when I do some data intensive activities and can happen after 5 minutes or after an hour. It seems to do it when it wants to. I just don't wanna go through 5 different phones to get a perfect one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may end up trying to get a replacement though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 does just 4g drop or all cellular signal?


----------



## blackhat

It drops full signal then comes back. It's a bad radio. I sent it back this morning. New one coming tomorrow. I'm on my first one still. Only problem is proximity sensor. Otherwise flawless phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

Question, how are all yours looking when you pull them out of the box? Is the plastic screen covering on perfect, or is it jacked and looks like the one I pictured last page? Cause I received replacement #4 yesterday and it's just like the last one, looks like a reboxed return. Calling again today, but was just curious how others' looked. The first couple I got looked pristine, even though they didn't work... The last couple have looked like crap...


----------



## blackhat

Mine have looked mint. Has anyone received one with a scratched screen?

Also can they tell if you take it apart? I have one phone with a good radio so far. So if I get one with a good screen and data drops can I just swap the antennas?

Although I am just hoping for one that works flawless. Comes in tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoManOfFuture

I have gotten two replacements that looked completely mint, and three that had signs of wear.

Two of the phones with wear had very obvious screen replacements, as there was glue coming out from between the housing and the screen, and a far larger gap than usual at the bottom. One of the phones I could actually see the metal from the headphone jack inside the phone.


----------



## thesoldier

stkiswr said:


> does just 4g drop or all cellular signal?


Only drops 4g and when it happens I am always in a great coverage area. Also, when it happens, it won't come back until I stop using data for at least a few minutes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

When my data drops, I loose cellular signal as well, and have been cut off of many phone calls cause of this...


----------



## MrCapcom

I replaced mines 1 and i couldnt notice the difference. I would just keep sending it back eventually they will give you a new phone if thats what you want (send back for valid reasons of course)


----------



## dutchy716

otis_bartleh said:


> When my data drops, I loose cellular signal as well, and have been cut off of many phone calls cause of this...


The same thing has happened to me the last to phones I got. I just got another CLN today and sure enough its dropping all signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prostang

I had a .09 and damn thing dropped data and signal several times a day. I would get vm's out of nowhere with people telling me that it went straight to vm. Just got a refurbished .10. I installed NoSignal from the play store. I have had the phone 3 hours and no signal drop. My old phone would have had at least 6 by now. This replacement seems slower in the animation from screen to screen and the Quadrant score is way low (1869 vs. the Gnex std of 2574). Do I send it back?


----------



## blackhat

I'd be a bit concerned scoring that low. But I always use trinity kernels. And custom roms and still score about average.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Just asking all of you guys, if you were given the opportunity (from a VZW Tech) to switch from the Nexus to an S3 because you have been having a lot of problems with it. Would you switch? The only thing that I like about the S3 is better camera, and extra gb of RAM. Im no fanboy nor am I hating on the Nexus, I love it. Just asking everybody's thoughts on it.


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Just asking all of you guys, if you were given the opportunity (from a VZW Tech) to switch from the Nexus to an S3 because you have been having a lot of problems with it. Would you switch? The only thing that I like about the S3 is better camera, and extra gb of RAM. Im no fanboy nor am I hating on the Nexus, I love it. Just asking everybody's thoughts on it.


I don't think I would. There's nothing like an unlocked bootloader. Sure they have custom kernels on the S3 now, but I still wouldn't. But then again I'm a fanboy. Lol


----------



## eman3316

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Just asking all of you guys, if you were given the opportunity (from a VZW Tech) to switch from the Nexus to an S3 because you have been having a lot of problems with it. Would you switch? The only thing that I like about the S3 is better camera, and extra gb of RAM. Im no fanboy nor am I hating on the Nexus, I love it. Just asking everybody's thoughts on it.


That is the only phone worth switching for on Verizon right now. Were you actually offered an S3?


----------



## blackhat

Agreed. But they never offer them because they suck. You could go through 10 replacements. They don't care.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Just asking all of you guys, if you were given the opportunity (from a VZW Tech) to switch from the Nexus to an S3 because you have been having a lot of problems with it. Would you switch? The only thing that I like about the S3 is better camera, and extra gb of RAM. Im no fanboy nor am I hating on the Nexus, I love it. Just asking everybody's thoughts on it.


I'm no fan boy, I could probably do everything on the S3 unrooted as I can on my Nexus rooted. Granted, there's some things I'd miss with custom roms and I'm a crack flasher so I'd get bored really quick, The last time I called they said they could send me a Razr, I said the only phone I'd be interested in was the S3, and the guys response from a direct quote, "That just can't happen." I don't think they'd offer it. Though you could ask.


----------



## prostang

So....for what its worth, I got my replacement phone yesterday. It is a .10 made in china on july 06. The first thing I did was to install NoSignal that I found in the play store. 21 hours and it has not signal once! My old phone would lose signal at least once an hour. The phone is slower, and the quadrant score proves it, but maybe a liquidrom would fix that!


----------



## dutchy716

So I took the plunge and ordered the Slll. I get to keep my old Nexus and I'm sending it to Samsung to see if they can fix it the constant signal loss.


----------



## MrCapcom

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Just asking all of you guys, if you were given the opportunity (from a VZW Tech) to switch from the Nexus to an S3 because you have been having a lot of problems with it. Would you switch? The only thing that I like about the S3 is better camera, and extra gb of RAM. Im no fanboy nor am I hating on the Nexus, I love it. Just asking everybody's thoughts on it.


I would and just wait for the next nexus device to go back to the nexus family


----------



## otis_bartleh

After checking around, I don't see the S3 as being a better device for me than the Gnex. Just my opinion... And I know I'm the minority, but I haven't liked any Galaxy device except this Gnex. This f*ing exchange game sucks.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

eman3316 said:


> That is the only phone worth switching for on Verizon right now. Were you actually offered an S3?


No. I was speaking hypothetically. But I have seen a gut on XDA who was offered an S3 because he was a Verizon customer for over 10 years...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> I'm no fan boy, I could probably do everything on the S3 unrooted as I can on my Nexus rooted. Granted, there's some things I'd miss with custom roms and I'm a crack flasher so I'd get bored really quick, The last time I called they said they could send me a Razr, I said the only phone I'd be interested in was the S3, and the guys response from a direct quote, "That just can't happen." I don't think they'd offer it. Though you could ask.


Same here. The thing I would hate to give up is the variety of ROMs to choose from if I were to switch to an S3 and I would get bored really easily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat

I have a delima I just got my fourth replacement. Screens nice. No drops its nice. I'm using jelly bean and trinity. Like normal. Clocked top at 1036. Phone bench marks 2k, on my Chinese model same exact imaged rom and everything I got like 2.4 or whatever...

I also noticed boot times are longer. It stays at the Google screen longer then normal

This phone is Korean.. 09 revision

What would you do? Is it really that bad.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

Just ordered replacement #4 today. The lady I spoke with was a complete b*itch and said that she would do it for me just this one time without walking through all of their "steps". I almost asked for a supervisor cause they've done it 3 other times without going through their crap but I had to get back to work. I told her I had factory reset it, got a new sim card, blah blah blah. All $h!t I really have done. Just this one time my @$$. If I have to go through it again and they try making me go through their crap, I'm going to be PISSED.


----------



## amac1222

blackhat said:


> I have a delima I just got my fourth replacement. Screens nice. No drops its nice. I'm using jelly bean and trinity. Like normal. Clocked top at 1036. Phone bench marks 2k, on my Chinese model same exact imaged rom and everything I got like 2.4 or whatever...
> 
> I also noticed boot times are longer. It stays at the Google screen longer then normal
> 
> This phone is Korean.. 09 revision
> 
> What would you do? Is it really that bad.?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Flash the JB Bootloader. I've heard that works. It's somewhere around these forums.


----------



## blackhat

I don't see how a different boot loader will make my phone physically bench higher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

FWIW, I haven't ever flashed the JB bootloader and have never had the long boot times that people keep reporting... Guess I'm lucky for that, now if I could get a Gnex that doesn't drop signal....

And I think he was referring to the bootloader about the long boot times, not the clock speed.... Some do report the JB bootloader helps, for others it makes no difference...


----------



## blackhat

I don't know why I benchmark so low. 2k on the Korean. Higher on the Chinese.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

blackhat said:


> I don't see how a different boot loader will make my phone physically bench higher
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I meant for the boot times, not for your benchmarks. Personally and imho, benchmarks don't mean a thing. If the phone still runs great I wouldn't worry about it. Now if it was really sluggish and felt like it was slow, then yeah you've got a problem.


----------



## DHO

I got another bum replacement from china

Each every replacement has been from china and will not hold 4G for more than 2-3 minutes.

I argued with them about about 10 minutes about trying another phone. At first they were like the Razor is nice. I said uncategorically no, then they tried razor max, then rezound, then GS3.... They do not seem to want to send me another nexus,... it has to be costing them a fortune in overnight shipping.

Now I have exceeded the maximum phone I can swap out in a week, so they will not send me another one to next week.... not my fault they keep sending out bad phone.

If anyone has a crackpot theory to get 4G working, I'm willing to try,


----------



## otis_bartleh

Tried replacing my sim today, dropped data 5 minutes after leaving the store... Checked out the S3 and I was right, its just not for me. Hopefully the next Gnex is the one, but I've been thinking that for a few weeks now....


----------



## amac1222

DHO said:


> I got another bum replacement from china
> 
> Each every replacement has been from china and will not hold 4G for more than 2-3 minutes.
> 
> I argued with them about about 10 minutes about trying another phone. At first they were like the Razor is nice. I said uncategorically no, then they tried razor max, then rezound, then GS3.... They do not seem to want to send me another nexus,... it has to be costing them a fortune in overnight shipping.
> 
> Now I have exceeded the maximum phone I can swap out in a week, so they will not send me another one to next week.... not my fault they keep sending out bad phone.
> 
> If anyone has a crackpot theory to get 4G working, I'm willing to try,


You mean they offered you an S3? That's quite surprising to me.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Lol I cannot believe my replacement was never ordered because I called last Friday and the guy said it would come by Monday or Tuesday at latest (which never came). I had to call yesterday and the tech said that it was never ordered and now I have to wait till tomorrow to get my Gnex. While i was on the phone, he said that my phone didn't have a warranty. WTF? He tried to order it again and it seemed to work. Verizon concerns me.


----------



## DHO

amac1222 said:


> You mean they offered you an S3? That's quite surprising to me.


I refused everything else. Even refused the GS3. Told them I want a working gnex 

If you want one, tell them it is the onyl other phone with a super amoled screen and that is what sold you on Gnex. I bet you it will work


----------



## kmac940

otis_bartleh said:


> FWIW, I haven't ever flashed the JB bootloader and have never had the long boot times that people keep reporting... Guess I'm lucky for that, now if I could get a Gnex that doesn't drop signal....
> 
> And I think he was referring to the bootloader about the long boot times, not the clock speed.... Some do report the JB bootloader helps, for others it makes no difference...


I have the JB bootloader and it help mine out.

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## kmac940

And they are offering the galaxy S3 as a replacement now since there is now stock available. I personally still like my nexus better but for those of you interested an S3 is available but from a supervisor only. Regular techs can't make that call even if they wanted to unfortunately. Hopefully you guys have better luck!

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## amac1222

kmac940 said:


> And they are offering the galaxy S3 as a replacement now since there is now stock available. I personally still like my nexus better but for those of you interested an S3 is available but from a supervisor only. Regular techs can't make that call even if they wanted to unfortunately. Hopefully you guys have better luck!
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


I love my nexus but if the next 1 or 2 aren't any better an SGS3 with an unlocked bootloader MIGHT win me over.

XDA ftmfw!!


----------



## slickrickstyles

Im wondering if it would be in my best interest to email corporate and share with them my displeasure...Having 1 bar in a strictly 3g area is frustrating as all hell on 4 devices now when my girlfriends Bionic is sitting right beside mine with 3 bars....S3 is pretty much the only device I can accept thats remotely similar in specs and I have had no luck getting offered that...


----------



## moosc

Better to complain to Samsung then vzw. They Samsung built the crappy nexus. Vzw ships u a device they don't build the device or software.


slickrickstyles said:


> Im wondering if it would be in my best interest to email corporate and share with them my displeasure...Having 1 bar in a strictly 3g area is frustrating as all hell on 4 devices now when my girlfriends Bionic is sitting right beside mine with 3 bars....S3 is pretty much the only device I can accept thats remotely similar in specs and I have had no luck getting offered that...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeroplex

I always went in-store to get a warranty replacement. Whenever they did they just went to the back and opened a retail device for me and just handed me a new phone. Maybe try doing that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

Zeroplex said:


> I always went in-store to get a warranty replacement. Whenever they did they just went to the back and opened a retail device for me and just handed me a new phone. Maybe try doing that?


The first time, I did go in store, they ordered a replacement from there. I asked the manager I spoke to about that, they said they can't do that... Maybe if I go in and speak loudly so all the customers in store hear how how many defective devices they keep sending me?! So considering that is against their policy, not so sure I can believe that...


----------



## blackhat

Yeah I tried going in and talking really loudly and they don't care Haha. They call up warranty and send you a new one.

I had four phones before I got a good one. And so far this ones good. Knock on wood. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

So I got my 5th replacement today and it didnt come with those stickers around the housing of the device. It really looked like they took the phone threw in the "Verizon Certified Like-New Replacement" plastic film and sent it. They forgot to add the stickers on the housing and I see a chip on the edge of it which proves that they didnt bother to put a new housing. I also see a small scratch on the screen (they most likely didnt change the screen either). But I think this replacement is pretty brand new because the date on the phone was 08/08/12. Maybe thats why they didnt change the housing and the screen?


----------



## GoBigRed

Received my first replacement today. So far so good. Rev 10, made in China. Does anyone know if this is an accurate way to determine if your phone is in fact new?:

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-faq-guides/3817-how-determine-if-your-vzw-certified-like-new-warranty-replacement-fact-new.html


----------



## otis_bartleh

Yeah, my 4th or 5th, whichever I'm on now (Korean revision .9) also looked like they didn't even do any work on it. I'm trying it anyway, so that they can't say I didn't even try. But I was planning on sending it back with a note in huge letters to at least make it look like they're doing their jobs right and point out all the flaws, but since I'm trying it out, I can't do that anymore....







lol

I'm also wondering what the "STA" date actually is, I'm not sure its actually the manufacture date, but maybe the date they received it as defective and re-"certified" it?? I could have an S3, but after reading up on it and checking it out, I'm not interested. Hopefully I get a good Gnex soon... Maybe this one? I'll know soon...


----------



## otis_bartleh

GoBigRed said:


> Received my first replacement today. So far so good. Rev 10, made in China. Does anyone know if this is an accurate way to determine if your phone is in fact new?:
> 
> http://www.galaxynex...t-fact-new.html


Personally, I don't believe so, because every one of my replacements have said either NEW or NO under status (think i did see NEW once) and they have all been defective... Don't know why I bother checking that anymore...

Edit to add: I do want to say though, at least not everyone at Verizon is rude and/or unhelpful. I've been lucky enough to have had a Verizon rep follow up with me on my device issues a couple times, and he has been very helpful, and I even spoke to his manager at one point, and she was very nice, and helpful as well. I owe a big thanks to that rep!!


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

I just called and it was a piece of cake this time. Told them my issue, the guy was like "WOW" (very surprised of my experience with the device) put me on hold to a technician and he sent me a replacement right off the bat, no questions asked. And its getting shipped out tonight and coming tomorrow. I should always call early in the morning that way I can get the replacement the next day rather than two days.

And I am too wondering if the STA date is the manufacture date or what. Cause the one I got this morning from FedEx it is 08/08/12 <-- thats brand new. It sure didn't look like it when I pulled it out the plastic wrap! And Im pretty sure the VZW people at the warehouse reset the RTN and as soon as you activate it is how its shown on it.

Im also keeping my options to an S3 maybe since it now has an unlockable boot loader


----------



## GoBigRed

I spoke too soon. I am experiencing 4G dropout every 30 minutes. Definitely didn't have this problem with my original. Add me to the list!


----------



## deltaechoe

I'm so glad I found out that the DATA partition corruption was due to a pretty nasty bug in JB and not my NAND getting flaky. I was afraid i would have to put up with a CLNR.


----------



## Eli

Received a replacement earlier today and I keep losing data like crazy. Not only that, but the screen looks faded. For example, the notification shade is a bluish gray and not a dark shade.

It's a .09 Korea made. It also came with the new update that dumbs down the search.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

If I don't get a good gnex after about 1-3 more times...I might just ask for an S3...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

I received #4 today. Terrible screen, great data though.

Called up and the guy was super helpful. Said he wanted to do whatever possible to help me out and make me a happy customer. Went and talked to his manager, offered me a Razr, Rezound, or Charge. I said no thanks to all 3.

He said, "Well my manager told me not to do this but I want to make you happy, so I'm going to offer you the S3 just until this call is over. If you hang up, it's off the table." Basically all I had to do was pay for the battery and battery cover. $25 later and I've got an S3 o/n'ed to me (was supposed to be $50 but once he put it in the system he found out there was a 50% off accessory deal or something going on this weekend).

I asked him if it was new or CLN and he said they don't even have CLNR's in stock so it's brand new. He told me they open them to "test" them and send them out to customer's as CLNR's since they can't resell after they've been opened. I didn't want to do this but I needed a phone that works and looks great in every fashion possible and I couldn't keep doing the CLNR game any longer. Plus with the new unlocked BL for this S3, it seems like a winner. Just hope I can get over that damn home button.

I do love my Nexus though and I will miss it. I will be buying the next one, just hope it's of better quality next time.


----------



## EvoXR1

^^ dude...i hope this happens to me too lol

Im getting my first replacement hopefully tomorrow...doesnt make me too happy seeing all these broken replacements though


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> I received #4 today. Terrible screen, great data though.
> 
> Called up and the guy was super helpful. Said he wanted to do whatever possible to help me out and make me a happy customer. Went and talked to his manager, offered me a Razr, Rezound, or Charge. I said no thanks to all 3.
> 
> He said, "Well my manager told me not to do this but I want to make you happy, so I'm going to offer you the S3 just until this call is over. If you hang up, it's off the table." Basically all I had to do was pay for the battery and battery cover. $25 later and I've got an S3 o/n'ed to me (was supposed to be $50 but once he put it in the system he found out there was a 50% off accessory deal or something going on this weekend).
> 
> I asked him if it was new or CLN and he said they don't even have CLNR's in stock so it's brand new. He told me they open them to "test" them and send them out to customer's as CLNR's since they can't resell after they've been opened. I didn't want to do this but I needed a phone that works and looks great in every fashion possible and I couldn't keep doing the CLNR game any longer. Plus with the new unlocked BL for this S3, it seems like a winner. Just hope I can get over that damn home button.
> 
> I do love my Nexus though and I will miss it. I will be buying the next one, just hope it's of better quality next time.


My replacement that I got today was basically the same as yours. Great 4G but terrible screen. I really made up my mind since the S3 got an unsecure bootloader and that I may switch to that if my nexus ends up being a bad one tomorrow morning. Did you get your S3 yet? Please review when you do if it sure brand new. And also do you get to keep the warranty if you switch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpaine88

To anyone who got an S3, can you tell me how you got it?

Did you take the angle of a super pissed customer or try to be really nice to them?

Did you talk to a manager or just tech support?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blackhat

As my fourth i got a Korean.09 no drops. Good phone. Sta date less then a month ago. Screens actually sharp and not purple. However has horizontal banding like mad if you don't use -24 contrast on trinity kernel which is the stock settings. If you turn up contrast to 0 it shows like crazy. Which doesn't bother me because I use trinity colors and presets which includes contrast to be -24

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

dpaine88 said:


> To anyone who got an S3, can you tell me how you got it?
> 
> Did you take the angle of a super pissed customer or try to be really nice to them?
> 
> Did you talk to a manager or just tech support?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Nope no super pissed angry customer tactic. I This guy literally just genuinely wanted to help. As I said he talked to his manager and his manager told him to not even offer the S3. Not that it matters but this guys name was Ray. I think he was only tier 1 tech too but I was on the phone for an hour with him. He was great though. I have no other way to say how I got it because I really didn't even try to get it


----------



## otis_bartleh

I think I may have finally gotten the right one! No data drops yet, been about 22 hours, but about 7 in airplane mode. Between this, the buttons being correct, and no noticeable purple tint, I think this is it. I did have a weird screen issue last night where it stopped registering touch, but the power and volume buttons still worked. A battery pull fixed it, been ok since.

Still need to test the GPS outside, forgot yesterday, but I think #5 (?) is it! So if you are like me and do not want the S3, keep at it, eventually your bound to get a good one! Sad it had to happen that way, but at least I'm getting happier now...


----------



## JRJ442

blackhat said:


> As my fourth i got a Korean.09 no drops. Good phone. Sta date less then a month ago. Screens actually sharp and not purple. However has horizontal banding like mad if you don't use -24 contrast on trinity kernel which is the stock settings. If you turn up contrast to 0 it shows like crazy. Which doesn't bother me because I use trinity colors and presets which includes contrast to be -24
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to tell ya. That banding gets worse. When I first bought mine on release day it had a slight hint of it. It got really bad 6 months in. Causing me to get on the refurb roller coaster.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Just got my 6th one and the screen is super red and purple. I am really not sure if I want to get another gnex or just jump ship to a SGS3...I am getting tired of this..


----------



## JRJ442

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Just got my 6th one and the screen is super red and purple. I am really not sure if I want to get another gnex or just jump ship to a SGS3...I am getting tired of this..


Well, S3 wouldn't be bad now with the unlocked bootloader. If I was offered one I might take it now


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Why is it that the refurb roller coaster is the one with the short lines and is never ending......

I can't even begin to explain the massacre that has taken place. As it stands now, I've been with a defective CLNR for nearly two weeks because their return shipping is so terrible. The USPS estimated return was 10 days, and they can't ship a new one until they receive that one.

The nexus is the reason I came to Verizon, (from Sprint), and I think I'm going to take an S3 if offered. I need a working phone, and I can't ride this roller coaster until the new nexus comes out.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

DoManOfFuture said:


> Why is it that the refurb roller coaster is the one with the short lines and is never ending......
> 
> I can't even begin to explain the massacre that has taken place. As it stands now, I've been with a defective CLNR for nearly two weeks because their return shipping is so terrible. The USPS estimated return was 10 days, and they can't ship a new one until they receive that one.
> 
> The nexus is the reason I came to Verizon, (from Sprint), and I think I'm going to take an S3 if offered. I need a working phone, and I can't ride this roller coaster until the new nexus comes out.


I've had that too. I tried getting a replacement but they couldn't send me one because slow ass USPS took too long to return it to the warehouse. I just go to my near by FedEx Office and return it there. I returned one of my nexuses yesterday so I can't call today because Im going to have to wait till they receive it...This time Im going to just ask for a different phone because I have gone through 6 CLNR's and lead into the S3 (after they choose a RAZR, MAXX, or Rezound as a choice)


----------



## GoBigRed

Replacement #2 arrived. All of my greys have a red/purple tint. I'm not sure that I would have noticed it if it wasn't for this thread. My wife says I'm crazy and that she doesn't really see anything worth sending the phone back again. Someone tell me I'm not crazy...


----------



## amac1222

GoBigRed said:


> Replacement #2 arrived. All of my greys have a red/purple tint. I'm not sure that I would have noticed it if it wasn't for this thread. My wife says I'm crazy and that she doesn't really see anything worth sending the phone back again. Someone tell me I'm not crazy...


You're not crazy. People told me the same exact thing at my work. What you see will continue to worsen over time if you don't replace it. I replaced 3 phones with that issue.


----------



## amac1222

By the way for ethos that would like to know, I genuinely do like my S3 after one day and it was brand new just in the normal CLNR packaging.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> By the way for ethos that would like to know, I genuinely do like my S3 after one day and it was brand new just in the normal CLNR packaging.


What was your trick to getting the tier to send you an SGS3? Im thinking about calling in tomorrow and telling them I am sick of this CLNR game and that I have went through 6 of them and can't find a good one. And that every single one were almost identical to each other. And start leading into that I want to maybe switch to a different phone. All I know is that they will start off by offering a RAZR, or a Rezound.


----------



## eman3316

GoBigRed said:


> Replacement #2 arrived. All of my greys have a red/purple tint. I'm not sure that I would have noticed it if it wasn't for this thread. My wife says I'm crazy and that she doesn't really see anything worth sending the phone back again. Someone tell me I'm not crazy...


I have learned you might have to pick your battles if you really want to keep a GNEX. I settled for a slightly purple screen in trade for a perfectly working radio. To me no matter how nice the screen is, if my data disconnects and my phone stops working until I reboot, what is the point of having a phone! It is unusable for parts of my day.

At least now, while I might have a little purple tint, I know my phones radio's are always on and working and won't need to reboot a few times a day. If my screen had dead pixels all over it, then that would be another story...To me that would really be a screen issue so good thing for none of that because the odds of just getting another GNEX with a perfectly working radio is not in your favor.

I used to love Samsung but this fiasco almost has me hoping they do not make the next GNEX. I have used smart phones exclusively since the PPC 6600 Windows Pocket PC phone and this is the first time I ever had to go through 3 phones before I finally received one that can be considered in working condition.

If this were an iPhone our stories would be on the front page of every news paper and magazine and probably be the featured story on every news broadcast! Instead we are stuck arguing with reps telling us they do not know of any issues with the GNEX.


----------



## blackhat

JRJ442 said:


> Sorry to tell ya. That banding gets worse. When I first bought mine on release day it had a slight hint of it. It got really bad 6 months in. Causing me to get on the refurb roller coaster.


How I have it setup is trinity kernel stock. And I don't see them. I don't recall seeing them on stock kernel either. It was only when I turn contrast to 0 in trinity they come up real bad. But hey if they get much worse. I know this phone is flawless besides the screen on #4 replacement. I'd just get another replacement. Keep the phone. Swap the screen and send it back. Haha. This is my only screen where grays stay gray too. No purple. Just minor horizontal banding will show up at the right contrast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890

BrUhNiGGs said:


> What was your trick to getting the tier to send you an SGS3? Im thinking about calling in tomorrow and telling them I am sick of this CLNR game and that I have went through 6 of them and can't find a good one. And that every single one were almost identical to each other. And start leading into that I want to maybe switch to a different phone. All I know is that they will start off by offering a RAZR, or a Rezound.


would like to know this as well. i think i might call and ask for a supervisor


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

I'm really wondering if you trade in for a CLNR sgs3 if you can keep unlimited plan and if there is a choice free of charge for a 32gb version. I would think they would just give the 16gb one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Just spent the last half hour on the phone with tech support. I pleaded my case like a boss, breaking down specs, getting plenty of sympathy, and concern from the tech trying to help. After about 5-10 minutes she went and talked to their supervisor to try and make a case for me for the GS3. I had very high hopes at this point that I was getting somewhere at this point, still feeling like a boss. After about 5 minutes of waiting the rep came back and broke my heart like a boss. She let me down gently, but she did so with such understanding and sympathy that I just couldn't be mad at her for trying.

I really doubt the possibility of getting a GS3 GLNR from Verizon at this point, but if anyone has tips I would really appreciate it. I love my Nexus, but not as much as I hate this roller coaster.


----------



## _base2

For me... #3 clnr was the magic number. The case seems to have a bit of a sharp edge to it but I'll just deburr it w some wet sandpaper. Other than that, the phone is almost perfect. Not going to risk another string of phones for such a minor thing.

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## amac1222

My conversation with him was just casual. He asked me what was wrong with it. I told him about the purple screen and he told me that they had to have it documented and someone besides myself had to prove it. I sent him a pic of it and he still didn't believe me. He asked if I was just tired of it and wanted a different phone. I told him I lived the nexus but I just wanted one that worked. He went and spoke with his supervisor for what felt like forever and then came back and offered the razr, rezound, or charge. I of course said no to all of them. He then offered the S3. We talked of differences and he said he himself was going to get it next month. He gave me no options, I didn't request anything either as far as storage or color. He sent the 16gb blue which is fine as I have a 32gb sdcard from my razr days and I'm afraid the white might get dirty so I'm fine with the blue. Plus let's be honest, i/we have zero leverage when they are offering a brand new phone that's been out for 3 mos for our nearly yr old phone. I'm happy with it and I'm actually glad I took the offer.

Seriously though guys, I did nothing extraordinary to get it. I just told him I was tired of getting phones not up to my standards and I needed something that works 24/7 and he made it work and made me happy and more inclined to stay with vzw now.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Every time that I have called in regards to my nexus no vzw representative has ever offered me a different device therefore I don't even think I'll be getting a SGS3. I called today and tier 1 said he will switch me to a tech agent and maybe be able to get a different device. Once I got ahold of the tech agent he went straight to the point of sending me new replacement which he did and since it will be my seventh one, and he said if it goes bad, to go to the store and have them take a look at it. No thank you. I guess I'm stuck in this roller coaster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

This dude probably got fired after my call. He was very discreet about the phone I was getting. He ended the call with, "Thank you for calling Verizon tech support and I hope you enjoy your galaxy s... Uhh replacement phone." I'm pretty sure this guy somehow overrode his supervisor.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> This dude probably got fired after my call. He was very discreet about the phone I was getting. He ended the call with, "Thank you for calling Verizon tech support and I hope you enjoy your galaxy s... Uhh replacement phone." I'm pretty sure this guy somehow overrode his supervisor.


Lol I wish I could contact that guy and have him call me. Your lucky...Did you get your S3 yet?


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Lol I wish I could contact that guy and have him call me. Your lucky...Did you get your S3 yet?


Yup I got it yesterday. He overnighted to me. I was waiting on the battery and door but since I was going out of town I just went and bought the battery and flip cover/back door thingy so I could use it this wkend


----------



## blackhat

okay so i'm on replacement #4, korean .09 baseband, everythings good but the screen - it has horizontal banding all over it.
i myself had a long talk bitching back and forth with verizon wireless's warranty center and they're supervisor.

long story short is - they refuse to offer me the galaxy s3 because it wasn't released the same time as the galaxy nexus and isn't 'equivalent'.

now my question is, they are mailing me another replacement and the supervisor is going to be checking up with me for my experience with the new device i'm going to be getting. however all I want to do is take the refurbished phone they give me, pull the screen out and put it in my korean model i have now and mail back the device they just sent me. because i know my phone, radio, etc, everything is good, i don't want to get rid of it for something with more issues.

does the warranty center care what phone they get back? because esn, model number etc, or do they only care the fact is they got one back.

because i plan to send them back the same phone they just mailed me, with a different screen.


----------



## GoBigRed

My third replacement is on the way. I thought you guys were all crazy but these replacements have serious problems. My original GN was flawless until the speaker/headphone jack/vibrate burned out. I would definitely be down for an SGSIII if I was offered one. I won't get my hopes up...


----------



## enik

I'm getting my 4th tomorrow. This one has great 4g signal but a horrible screen and when I swap batteries I have to wipe the cache and battery stats or it won't boot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

blackhat said:


> okay so i'm on replacement #4, korean .09 baseband, everythings good but the screen - it has horizontal banding all over it.
> i myself had a long talk bitching back and forth with verizon wireless's warranty center and they're supervisor.
> 
> long story short is - they refuse to offer me the galaxy s3 because it wasn't released the same time as the galaxy nexus and isn't 'equivalent'.
> 
> now my question is, they are mailing me another replacement and the supervisor is going to be checking up with me for my experience with the new device i'm going to be getting. however all I want to do is take the refurbished phone they give me, pull the screen out and put it in my korean model i have now and mail back the device they just sent me. because i know my phone, radio, etc, everything is good, i don't want to get rid of it for something with more issues.
> 
> does the warranty center care what phone they get back? because esn, model number etc, or do they only care the fact is they got one back.
> 
> because i plan to send them back the same phone they just mailed me, with a different screen.


I do it all the time. I stuck with my first replacement after going through 5 different ones since they were worse than my 1st one. All you gotta do is take the one they just sent and send it back with a note on it saying that it was defective and you would rather keep the Galaxy nexus that you already have since it functions better. I was told to do this by a VZW representative so the people at the warehouse don't get confused as to why they didn't receive the Galaxy Nexus that had problems that were stated over the phone.

Im not sure about switching screens unless you are good at it and it's not noticeable that you did mess with the internal parts when they inspect it at the warehouse.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> Yup I got it yesterday. He overnighted to me. I was waiting on the battery and door but since I was going out of town I just went and bought the battery and flip cover/back door thingy so I could use it this wkend


How is it compared to the Gnex? The only things that bums me out is the physical home button, the external sd card (i kinda liked the virtual sd) - i could be wrong about this but back on the OG Droid days it annoyed me to move all my apps to sd to save storage and it would take a long time to load on startup; i dont know if thats the case with the SGS3. Have you rooted, unlocked, and flashes any roms yet?


----------



## Inelastic

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I do it all the time. I stuck with my first replacement after going through 5 different ones since they were worse than my 1st one. All you gotta do is take the one they just sent and send it back with a note on it saying that it was defective and you would rather keep the Galaxy nexus that you already have since it functions better. I was told to do this by a VZW representative so the people at the warehouse don't get confused as to why they didn't receive the Galaxy Nexus that had problems that were stated over the phone.


Good to hear. I'm going to have to call them myself. I live in an area with poor reception. I only have 4G about 60-70% of the time, so I just thought I was having poor signal issues. But, when I was in an area where I had great signal, I noticed it was dropping, on average, every 15-20 mins; which is actually a higher frequency than when I'm at home, which is usually once every 1-3 hours. I've been putting it off due to reading all the horror stories about how many people have to cycle through to get a good once. I'm also mostly on wifi since reception at my house and at my school are both terrible and those are usually the places l'm at. But, it is really annoying during those times I'm out and am using it to look something up or have my call drop because of it and it'll be nice to just keep this one if I have to go through alot of replacements as well.


----------



## otis_bartleh

Well, after a couple days, the radios on my replacement seem really good, but the touch screen doesn't seem to be 100%, had it become unresponsive a couple times... I'm gonna hang on to it for a bit and hope I don't need to replace it.


----------



## Snow02

otis_bartleh said:


> Well, after a couple days, the radios on my replacement seem really good, but the touch screen doesn't seem to be 100%, had it become unresponsive a couple times... I'm gonna hang on to it for a bit and hope I don't need to replace it.


If you're on jellybean, the screen responsiveness issues are likely due to the software. If you got a good replacement it'd be a shame to trade it in unnecessarily.


----------



## otis_bartleh

Snow02 said:


> If you're on jellybean, the screen responsiveness issues are likely due to the software. If you got a good replacement it'd be a shame to trade it in unnecessarily.


It's not the software... First time it froze up I was still testing it stock, and now I'm running a rom/kernel combo that had no issues before... But I agree it would be a shame to trade this one for one worse. Gonna just hope it doesn't get worse...


----------



## Haze

blackhat said:


> okay so i'm on replacement #4, korean .09 baseband, everythings good but the screen - it has horizontal banding all over it.
> i myself had a long talk bitching back and forth with verizon wireless's warranty center and they're supervisor.
> 
> long story short is - they refuse to offer me the galaxy s3 because it wasn't released the same time as the galaxy nexus and isn't 'equivalent'.
> 
> now my question is, they are mailing me another replacement and the supervisor is going to be checking up with me for my experience with the new device i'm going to be getting. however all I want to do is take the refurbished phone they give me, pull the screen out and put it in my korean model i have now and mail back the device they just sent me. because i know my phone, radio, etc, everything is good, i don't want to get rid of it for something with more issues.
> 
> does the warranty center care what phone they get back? because esn, model number etc, or do they only care the fact is they got one back.
> 
> because i plan to send them back the same phone they just mailed me, with a different screen.


I did that and it's not as hard as you would think. My korean model had a crappy ass screen, while the china model has a perfect screen but you cant even use 4g. Instead of ripping out the screen (which is a much more annoying process). What I did is took off the frame, removed the simtray which is also attached w/ your storage, unattached the antenna and put it to the side. I did this with both the phones, and attached the board with the good LTE radio to the China phones base. Put everything back together and had a perfectly functioning phone w/ a perfect screen.


----------



## blackhat

I plan to do this I know how easy it is. I just want to make sure they can't tell. Because it's not like we switch the stickers with the numbers on them. And it's part of the screen frame.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO

@haze do you have an instructions/list of tools
I think would greatly help those of us wanting to be sure if we do surgery on our phones we do it perfectly.

I am going on phone #5, SIM #2, not one descent radio,... but incase I get one,...


----------



## blackhat

It's stupid easy go YouTube galaxy Nexus disassembly. I did it in two minutes and used my finger nails to pry. No special tools

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

blackhat said:


> It's stupid easy go YouTube galaxy Nexus disassembly. I did it in two minutes and used my finger nails to pry. No special tools
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I might consider doing it only if my nexus has a good screen but with bad 4G radios. I saw the video on YouTube and looks really easy. Doesn't seem to hard for my 15 yr old brain to handle . Just hope I dont f*** up.


----------



## blackhat

Yeah dude I'm sick of the warranty swap game. I have a good phone now. Just need the screen. And I'll be getting another screen probably Tuesday. So hopefully this screen is good. Fuck Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> How is it compared to the Gnex? The only things that bums me out is the physical home button, the external sd card (i kinda liked the virtual sd) - i could be wrong about this but back on the OG Droid days it annoyed me to move all my apps to sd to save storage and it would take a long time to load on startup; i dont know if thats the case with the SGS3. Have you rooted, unlocked, and flashes any roms yet?


I haven't done anything with it yet besides load it up, put some apps on it, and snap some pics. I didn't even have time to throw in my sdcard. Literally got it Friday morning and booked it outta town for a mini vacay.

Truthfully in 3 days I can count on one hand how many times I've used the physical home button. I just don't use it. I basically use my back button and that's it. I'm probably going to reformat my sdcard just to start fresh on it before I use it but I don't really remember stuff booting too slowly off of it even on my Razr. I will say one thing, this thing runs all games and video soo much better than the Nexus does. I had some lag on games like Dead Trigger, Dead Space, and my emulators. Not sure if it was a rom/kernel thing or what but everything flies and runs without an issue on the SGS3. I'm pretty happy with it.

I really hope you guys get a good Gnex. It was the best phone I had until the SGS3. If you can get a good one, it's worth it. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## blackhat

OK so two other ROMs I've tried with the same kernel trinity and kernel toolbox. When I turn contrast to 0 I get tons of horizontal bars. Mrom and sorcery both jelly bean. Now I just tried paranoid android. Same kernel same settings. And it doesn't have the screen defects. What the hell? New phone coming in a few days to test that screen on this device. But paranoid android fixes the tons of banding ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat

I don't usually have it like this. But this is my issue. I want to have contrast up to 0. With it at anything but -24 it'll look like this. This is with the multitasking open to try to capture it as well as possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

Damn it, this is really driving me crazy... I thought I had a good one... I was wrong... I had to go back to stock again to make sure, but the screen is definitely faulty, loses responsiveness ~once a day... I really can't believe this.... Sucks too because the radios have been perfect... I really don't want my other option, but might take it just to avoid this crap any longer...


----------



## blackhat

Get another and take the radio off and put in the new one bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

Might try that, saw your posts on it above, I'm up in arms with what to do at this point...


----------



## DoManOfFuture

I just keep taking my replacements, and every time ask to talk to a manager about a GS3. I'd be happy with a Razr Max at this point, but they won't offer anything beyond the og razr. I've been told so many different bs excuses on that matter.

I had one "supervisor" tell me that the phones were considered comparable based on the OS and nothing else. She also told me I could switch phones under Samsungs warranty but would only offer the moto as an alt. I've basically been offered every phone in the book except a GS3, Razr Max and an iPhone.

My advice, start asking for an early upgrade. They are probably more likely to give you an early upgrade over giving you a GS3. Best Buy will give you over $200 on a store credit card for the Nexus right now, so if you get the upgrade go in to best buy and leave with a brand new GS3.


----------



## Eli

I received my 2nd replacement earlier today, and I've already had numerous of data drops. Out of no where, the signal icon goes completely gray with no bars, but it has a little "x" on there.

My first replacement was a Korean one, which had a faded screen look and also had data drops. The 2nd is from China. I really don't want to keep calling again, and again for replacements. It gets old, fast!


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Eli said:


> I received my 2nd replacement earlier today, and I've already had numerous of data drops. Out of no where, the signal icon goes completely gray with no bars, but it has a little "x" on there.
> 
> My first replacement was a Korean one, which had a faded screen look and also had data drops. The 2nd is from China. I really don't want to keep calling again, and again for replacements. It gets old, fast!


I've called them probably 10x more than you think lol. You'll get used to it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I've called them probably 10x more than you think lol. You'll get used to it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Great, I guess that's what I have to look forward to! Haha!

I wish I could keep my original. I had very few data drops, and I'm talking about maybe 5 since I got it back in December. But, the screen has a lot of banding and looks awful when watch videos, or certain backgrounds.

Has any reps been pissed or said anything because any of you have had so many replacements?


----------



## GoBigRed

3rd replacement arrived. Same signal drop problems as my 1st replacement except a little more frequent. Looks like I'll be on to number 4. This is brutal. I would definitely be interested in an SGS3 if I was offered. I don't see the end in sight.


----------



## otis_bartleh

Just went to the store to play more with my alternative to see if I could actually own it, and noticed my GPS won't lock either. I thought before it was just because I was in my office, but it wouldn't lock at the store either... The other phone got a near instant gps lock, so I off gps and restarted the phone, then turned on gps, and went to maps, still near instant... I think I'm going to have to switch... Apparently not _all_ the radios in my phone are working properly like I thought...

edit: Weird thing though, on my Gnex, I can zoom WAY in on the map, showing the street name of even the smallest street, but the alternative only zooms in so far, leaving you clueless as to the name of the small street next to the one you are on...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Damn VzW is all over the place with what phones they will swap. My wife went through 3 TBolts then got her Rezound. Now the Rezound is a POS post ICS update and they offered her an LG Spectrum or another Rezound and that was it. No iPhone, GNex or Razr she was told. I should have her call back and ask for a SGS3 then lol.


----------



## GoBigRed

Verizon hasn't received either of my first 2 returns so I'm stuck in the mud here until they receive at least one of them. This is such a mess. The last CSR I talked to was not very helpful. Blamed the issue on my SIM card, even though the card works on my previous GN with a red screen. The rep (tier 1) was not sympathetic at all, never even apologized for all the issues. How long does it take them to receive returns into inventory?


----------



## thejron

Replacement phone is worse with 4g than my original. They wouldn't send me another gnex only a razr. They basically said I'm fucked until Samsung releases an update. FML

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

thejron said:


> Replacement phone is worse with 4g than my original. They wouldn't send me another gnex only a razr. They basically said I'm fucked until Samsung releases an update. FML
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You should have told them no they are screwed for not releasing the update called jelly bean.


----------



## DHO

Samsung said will repair the phone, but takes up to 3 weeks and they do not provide a replacement.


----------



## otis_bartleh

DHO said:


> Samsung said will repair the phone, but takes up to 3 weeks and they do not provide a replacement.


Exactly why I haven't gone to Samsung for warranty assistance... Verizon should provide a loaner in these scenarios, but they don't....


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

I got my 7th CLNR and the screen is good, no purple; except for the 4G. So I switched the main board from my galaxy nexus with the working 4g and put it in the my new replacement. It went well, and it was pretty easy. But now, wifi is not working on it. What do I do??


----------



## moosc

Switch devices you clearly aren't able to live with a nexus.


BrUhNiGGs said:


> I got my 7th CLNR and the screen is good, no purple; except for the 4G. So I switched the main board from my galaxy nexus with the working 4g and put it in the my new replacement. It went well, and it was pretty easy. But now, wifi is not working on it. What do I do??


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

moosc said:


> Switch devices you clearly aren't able to live with a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Thats very helpful man.


----------



## moosc

What's to b helpful your on number 7 its time to get another device. We all know the gnex is a buggy device.


BrUhNiGGs said:


> Thats very helpful man.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat

I've talked to three supervisors. And they will not give you a s3 unless you have an upgrade available to use. I'm on phone 7 now and they are getting tired of me so they want me to go into the store to prove my issues to the tech support. This is getting ridiculous. If I didn't care so much about unlimited data I would of canceled already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opensourceordie

of course its worth it lmao.


----------



## otis_bartleh

blackhat said:


> I've talked to three supervisors. And they will not give you a s3 unless you have an upgrade available to use. I'm on phone 7 now and they are getting tired of me so they want me to go into the store to prove my issues to the tech support. This is getting ridiculous. If I didn't care so much about unlimited data I would of canceled already.


You must not be speaking to them right... I have the offer on the table, open ended, for a GS3, but I'm trying to stay with a Gnex...


----------



## thejron

How did you pull that offer off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otis_bartleh

thejron said:


> How did you pull that offer off?


Honestly, I don't really know... I could go on and on about exactly what I said, but really, I think it was the way I handled the call with the supervisor that made the difference. I also think the rep I was talking to went to bat for me. I never asked for that offer, was trying for a new Gnex, which I had a feeling would be impossible. The main thing, to quote Trains, Planes, and Automobiles: "... And by the way, you know, when you're telling these little stories? Here's a good idea - have a POINT." 

If you are just upset and ranting, without valid clear points, and asking for another device, I doubt one would get this offer. Oh yeah, last factor, luck....


----------



## DHO

I have been offered multiple GS3s

I will take one if this phone does not work (Finally got a Korean one in the mail today).


----------



## Eli

Well, replacement number 3 is on the way. I'm not holding my breath.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Can we start taking down names of service reps/ supervisors that have offered a GS3? It would be nice to know what time the person was working, so we can possibly know if we are talking to a person that has offered them before.

I've given up on getting a solid nexus, I'm on my 7th replacement.


----------



## blackhat

I'd take a s3 over a nex any day because of the amount of issues the nexus has. However I'm better off selling my nexus and getting a s3 for the difference. Verizon hates me. And I hate them. Its nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Yeah just got off the phone and for some reason why cant they ever offer me another device? Tier 1 always says that she will talk to her supervisor about getting a comparable device because I have went through so much replacements but once he gets on the phone, he tries so hard to troubleshoot my problem. Now he is going to overnight me a new SIM card to fix the 4G issues im having with my SEVENTH replacement which obviously wont work (I tried to tell him) and now he is going to call back tomorrow to see how it works with my new SIM.
So tell me this, how is this going to fix my 4G issues if my original SIM card worked with the last nexus I had? Im tired of these people and they better offer me something good *cough* SGS3.

Seriously, this galaxy nexus #7 that I have right now would have been a winner but I fucked up the wifi radio when switching the main board from another gnex to this one. I would have had a perfect screen with perfect 4G.


----------



## moosc

Sim cards can go bad. And did u tell them you took the nexi apart and kanged parts to fix what ever u have wrong? Like u said u messed up the WiFi maybe something else is messed up that's just enough to mess the devices up. I learned along time once you open stuff up to try to out engineer the engineer it will never be the same.


BrUhNiGGs said:


> Yeah just got off the phone and for some reason why cant they ever offer me another device? Tier 1 always says that she will talk to her supervisor about getting a comparable device because I have went through so much replacements but once he gets on the phone, he tries so hard to troubleshoot my problem. Now he is going to overnight me a new SIM card to fix the 4G issues im having with my SEVENTH replacement which obviously wont work (I tried to tell him) and now he is going to call back tomorrow to see how it works with my new SIM.
> So tell me this, how is this going to fix my 4G issues if my original SIM card worked with the last nexus I had? Im tired of these people and they better offer me something good *cough* SGS3.
> 
> Seriously, this galaxy nexus #7 that I have right now would have been a winner but I fucked up the wifi radio when switching the main board from another gnex to this one. I would have had a perfect screen with perfect 4G.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO

5th Nexus works. It's from Korea. Other 4 replacements where from china. I told the last person I wanted to try 1 Korean Gnex before swapping out for GS3, and he said would put in a request for a Korean... and he must have followed through. * I would recommend asking for Korean replacements only*.

My only reservation is the Chinese screen is a bit more vivid.... I am tempted to try to swap them, but utterly paranoid I will leave a scratch or worse.

Oddly enough, I am running the identical ROMS (that I built) and 4th + 5th phones have different fonts + font size in the status bar clock. I cannot reconcile this abberency.


----------



## otis_bartleh

I hope you guys get a good outcome. And regarding the SIM card, no need to question it, it's simple and quick enough to do, and they can go bad. How many times have you pulled it in and out of a phone recently? They usually get put in and left for _long_ periods of time, which is why they don't go bad often. Once you've taken that step, you _can _then say you have tried all their options. But if you don't try the SIM swap, then they can still question if that might be the current problem, even if it is highly unlikely. I didn't think it was my SIM, but went to the store and swapped it anyway. It's free.

For me, I'm still tracing screen issues, but think it may have been a combination of things. They were even happening stock (but with all my apps). Late last night, I did a clean flash of BAKED w/ faux kernel (which I never used to use, just never performed up to par before), but have tried every other combo I've used that know works, so trying this kernel now. I also did a minimal install of apps. To my surprise, things seem to actually be better, and I'm again thinking I found my keeper. I don't understand why it was happening stock though, and hope it isn't a sign of something bad around the corner. (GPS is still slow to lock sometimes, but I usually use my Xoom for nav anyway)

Its a frustrating road, that's for sure, especially since some reps don't seem to care, but some really do, and hopefully you can get one like I did, and soon get what you paid for, a non-defective device.


----------



## DHO

otis_bartleh said:


> Its a frustrating road, that's for sure, especially since some reps don't seem to care, but some really do, and hopefully you can get one like I did, and soon get what you paid for, a non-defective device.


That is a very true statement. My first time with 4G problems. The rep called me 3-4 times after the initial call to try to keep tweaking things. Others I was a struggling to get them to listen to send another.


----------



## txyaloo

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Yeah just got off the phone and for some reason why cant they ever offer me another device? Tier 1 always says that she will talk to her supervisor about getting a comparable device because I have went through so much replacements but once he gets on the phone, he tries so hard to troubleshoot my problem.


I've been having a terrible time getting a Nexus to connect to a Network Extender. Within 2 minutes yesterday the tech recommended a replacement Razr. I told him a Razr, Charge, or any other replacement along those lines is not "comparable". I ended up screwing around on the line with him for over an hour before he finally escalated it to some other group. That makes 8+ hours on the phone with VZW in the last month.


----------



## dpaine88

Just got #3 from a supervisor.

Great radios but the screen is incredibly dark with a very red and purple tint (even before I flashed trinity).

There is seriously no greys at all, just a dark blue instead

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Today was a disaster for me. This nexus was completely useless...Every time that I needed an urgent text or call the signal would drop every god damn time. The sim better work for me tomorrow but at the same time I want to switch to an S3 now..I'm getting sick of the battery life I get on this, how the screen gets boiling hot, and the screen sensitivity issue that no one seems to notice except me, and the overall performance doesn't seem so fluid to me anymore.

- This is me making decision when I'm very frustrated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716

Well its been a week since I made the S3 switch and I'm really loving this phone. I also sent my G-Nex to Samsung to hopefully get fixed. I'll keep you guys posted on how it is when they send it back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## phooky

currently on my 7th replacement.
i was offered an s3, but was told it would extend my contract, so i asked if that means i would need to leave my unlimited plan fora tiered data plan. was told yes and declined.
now this phone has data drop issues, again. great.


----------



## amac1222

I've now spent 5 days with my S3 that I got as a replacement for my GNex. For all the GNex fanboys out there, the S3 is really a great device. I rooted, rom'd, customized, and kernel'd the hell outta my GNex and I was constantly charging and the thing would get boiling hot. This S3, I haven't put on a charger from 7am-10pm ONCE. I'm getting easily 4hrs of screen on time with stock everything (yes, I'm using TouchWiz and not rooted).

My opinion, if you're offered an S3, take it. I didn't have to extend my contract or anything. It's truly a beast of a phone.


----------



## ezcats

amac1222 said:


> I've now spent 5 days with my S3 that I got as a replacement for my GNex. For all the GNex fanboys out there, the S3 is really a great device. I rooted, rom'd, customized, and kernel'd the hell outta my GNex and I was constantly charging and the thing would get boiling hot. This S3, I haven't put on a charger from 7am-10pm ONCE. I'm getting easily 4hrs of screen on time with stock everything (yes, I'm using TouchWiz and not rooted).
> 
> My opinion, if you're offered an S3, take it. I didn't have to extend my contract or anything. It's truly a beast of a phone.


i wanted to do that...but no matter how much i yell/ask nicely, they will NOT give me a gs3...always a droid 4...WHY THE #$#@ would i want a droid 4


----------



## aiccucs

I had 5 replacements from Asurion and they told me they couldn't send me any more refurbished phones due to some policy. They had me buy a phone from a VZW retail store for $650 and now they are sending me a check to cover the cost of the phone.

Has anyone ever heard of Asurion doing this before?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

aiccucs said:


> I had 5 replacements from Asurion and they told me they couldn't send me any more refurbished phones due to some policy. They had me buy a phone from a VZW retail store for $650 and now they are sending me a check to cover the cost of the phone.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of Asurion doing this before?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That sounds outrageous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aiccucs

blaineevans said:


> That sounds outrageous.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well I bought the phone and I'm now waiting for the check. I will have to return the device if I don't receive the check within 14 days as I'm not going to stuck paying $700 for this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron

So what's the trick to get an S3? Are you all requesting a supervisor?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Eli

I received my 3rd replacement earlier today and it's another one made in China. About 5 minutes after setting it up, this happens. Here I go again...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackhat

Request for a Korean one. You won't regret it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txyaloo

blackhat said:


> Request for a Korean one. You won't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They have the exact same problems. My first phone, straight out of the box in January was a Korean one that had data drops like crazy. My second brand new one (from Korea) has worked perfectly other than not connecting to my network extender. It isn't a Korea vs China thing.


----------



## thejron

My SGS3 will be here tomorrow, hope i don't regret the switch!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GoBigRed

Has anyone tried their luck with a manager in a store? I got a call from my local store manager recently regarding a survey I filled out after a visit to the store. I mentioned my issues to her and she said I should come in to the store sometime and she would help me.


----------



## blackhat

thejron said:


> My SGS3 will be here tomorrow, hope i don't regret the switch!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


sg3 is better then the nexus. Or equivalent. All depends on what kind of person you are. I'd take one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron

The biggest thing that bugs me is the buttons. I love the customization of the Nexus and I love how clean it looks without a tumor on the front. I guess the SGS3 will hold me over til the next Nexus phone comes out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amac1222

thejron said:


> The biggest thing that bugs me is the buttons. I love the customization of the Nexus and I love how clean it looks without a tumor on the front. I guess the SGS3 will hold me over til the next Nexus phone comes out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The physical home button isn't that big of a deal. I haven't used it nor needed to use it very often. I mostly use my back button. I also haven't felt the need to root it cause it's just so dang fast and my battery life is so good without rooting. Maybe someday soon but for now, I'm good.


----------



## GoBigRed

I've sent 3 phones back over the past week. They have only received one of them. So I'm stuck with a phone that drops connection every 15 minutes. And they keep telling me to call back tomorrow. So I have to go through the process every day...


----------



## thejron

I love me some AOKP and touchwhiz makes me nuts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackhat

If anyone got a s3 and still really wants a nexus I have one with a good radio and mint screen and grays are actually gray not purple haha. I'll trade

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222

thejron said:


> I love me some AOKP and touchwhiz makes me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So root, unlock the BL, and load up some AOKP on your S3. Problem solved.


----------



## otis_bartleh

GoBigRed said:


> ...And they keep telling me to call back tomorrow. So I have to go through the process every day...


That's your fault. The return label has a tracking number stub for you to keep and track your package. That way you don't have to call every day...


----------



## jr313

thejron said:


> The biggest thing that bugs me is the buttons. I love the customization of the Nexus and I love how clean it looks without a tumor on the front. I guess the SGS3 will hold me over til the next Nexus phone comes out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It doesn't even bother me like thought ibwas when I first seen it. I'm use to it plus it sits flush so it doesn't feel like it's there. To me it's better without the nav bars cuz you have all that screen to enjoy. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

I just got off the phone with the tech agent and man, was she helpful. At first she said getting me an S3 would not be possible and she could only get a RAZR or a MAXX. I said no to both of those and just decided to get another replacement gnex. She put me on hold and after she said that she could send me an S3 but I will only be charged for the battery and cover - its doesnt extend my contract or lose my unlimited. The only thing is that I will not be able to switch models if my S3 has a problem meaning I can never get a galaxy nexus back if I dont like the S3. For those who got an S3, did it come with a 16gb sd? Im getting my white S3 on Monday.


----------



## GoBigRed

otis_bartleh said:


> That's your fault. The return label has a tracking number stub for you to keep and track your package. That way you don't have to call every day...


Not entirely my fault. I have been tracking them. 2 of them have arrived as of Tuesday but Verizon keeps telling me they haven't been processed.


----------



## da_knowledge

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I just got off the phone with the tech agent and man, was she helpful. At first she said getting me an S3 would not be possible and she could only get a RAZR or a MAXX. I said no to both of those and just decided to get another replacement gnex. She put me on hold and after she said that she could send me an S3 but I will only be charged for the battery and cover - its doesnt extend my contract or lose my unlimited. The only thing is that I will not be able to switch models if my S3 has a problem meaning I can never get a galaxy nexus back if I dont like the S3. For those who got an S3, did it come with a 16gb sd? Im getting my white S3 on Monday.


I'm supposed to be getting an S3 as a replacement as well by Monday. I called on Tuesday to tell them about my CLNR having the same issue. They put in a service ticket to have a network technician check the area, so I humored them. The network guy called and told me my area was good and that it's known that the Nexus has an issue. I called this morning to follow up, and when I talked to Tech support, he just asked me if I knew what model I wanted to switch too. I told him I though the S3 was comparable, so once he confirmed he had inventory, he told me I should have it by Monday! He didn't mention anything about being charged about the battery though, but I might have been too excited about not having to bargin with him to notice!


----------



## nypd_punches

da_knowledge said:


> I'm supposed to be getting an S3 as a replacement as well by Monday. I called on Tuesday to tell them about my CLNR having the same issue. They put in a service ticket to have a network technician check the area, so I humored them. The network guy called and told me my area was good and that it's known that the Nexus has an issue. I called this morning to follow up, and when I talked to Tech support, he just asked me if I knew what model I wanted to switch too. I told him I though the S3 was comparable, so once he confirmed he had inventory, he told me I should have it by Monday! He didn't mention anything about being charged about the battery though, but I might have been too excited about not having to bargin with him to notice!


How long did it take for you to hear back from the network technician? After getting 2 CLNRs with the broken 4G and 'humoring' them for 2 hours in a store yesterday getting a new SIM card, they decided to open a trouble ticket and now I'm stuck waiting for that. I tried calling them again last night to just get another replacement but the rep insisted I wait for their network tech to check my area. Now thanks to their incompetence I know I'm going to be stuck with my broken phone for yet another weekend







I don't understand why Verizon doesn't communicate internally about these things.

I still haven't talked to a rep who is technically inclined enough to realize that there might actually be a problem with their batch of phones. Has anyone tried just pointing a rep to this thread in order to get a quicker resolution? I'm not a fan of the phyiscal buttons or touchwiz, but I'd much rather get an S3 than go through a dozen more CLNRs.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

da_knowledge said:


> I'm supposed to be getting an S3 as a replacement as well by Monday. I called on Tuesday to tell them about my CLNR having the same issue. They put in a service ticket to have a network technician check the area, so I humored them. The network guy called and told me my area was good and that it's known that the Nexus has an issue. I called this morning to follow up, and when I talked to Tech support, he just asked me if I knew what model I wanted to switch too. I told him I though the S3 was comparable, so once he confirmed he had inventory, he told me I should have it by Monday! He didn't mention anything about being charged about the battery though, but I might have been too excited about not having to bargin with him to notice!


I was very excited that I was able to get an S3. I am getting my white S3 on Monday which is when school starts for me







this was fun ride using billions of galaxy nexuses this whole summer!


----------



## DoManOfFuture

Wow, well I think they are finally starting to come around. I just got off the phone with tech support and will have my S3 around Monday or Tuesday. I'm starting to think the high number of replacements is the magic key. BrUhNiGGs, you had 7 replacements just like I did and I finally spoke with someone who was able to get me an S3. I just got my 7th on Tuesday and am excited that I will finally end this madness.


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I just got off the phone with the tech agent and man, was she helpful. At first she said getting me an S3 would not be possible and she could only get a RAZR or a MAXX. I said no to both of those and just decided to get another replacement gnex. She put me on hold and after she said that she could send me an S3 but I will only be charged for the battery and cover - its doesnt extend my contract or lose my unlimited. The only thing is that I will not be able to switch models if my S3 has a problem meaning I can never get a galaxy nexus back if I dont like the S3. For those who got an S3, did it come with a 16gb sd? Im getting my white S3 on Monday.


So glad to hear you finally got an S3 to make you happy. Just so you know, this sounds exactly like mine. Paid for the battery and cover and was clean sailing. No you don't get an sdcard but they are pretty cheap on Amazon. I got a 32gb for like $15 like 6 mos ago.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> So glad to hear you finally got an S3 to make you happy. Just so you know, this sounds exactly like mine. Paid for the battery and cover and was clean sailing. No you don't get an sdcard but they are pretty cheap on Amazon. I got a 32gb for like $15 like 6 mos ago.


Yeah, but i dont understand why she two-day shipped it to me. Did the VZW Rep overnight it to you? Was planning on having it by tomorrow but i guess I have to wait till Monday. Oh, I dont think I can deal with this nexus for 3 more days. Its so useless I cant text or call when I need to. And yeah I looked on amazon at the 32gb class 10 card. Right now Im just going to use my 16gb class 4 from my OG Droid and buy a Cimo Gloss case for my S3


----------



## amac1222

Yeah the phone was over nighted but the door and battery were 2 day. I bought the flip cover cause it's a door and then the battery so I didn't have to wait for it to come. So now I have 2 doors and 2 batteries which I don't need but one. I'm at 14 hrs and 4hrs screen on time and I'm just now needing to charge it. Look at Spigen's stuff. Great stuff and quality.


----------



## eman3316

They will not budge on an S3! This is Very frustrating.


----------



## amac1222

eman3316 said:


> They will not budge on an S3! This is Very frustrating.


Keep trying til you get the right person. It'll come.


----------



## havi007

i got my 1st replacement on aug 3. Yesterday I started to experience mic and headset audio going out have no idea why. It goes and come back. I flashed bugless beast. Went back to stock and unrooted relocked everything nothing. Its like it lags when it happens then reboots on its own. I called in and now my second replacement should be tomorrow or friday.


----------



## eman3316

amac1222 said:


> Keep trying til you get the right person. It'll come.


6 people and all of them say they are not allowed. Number 4 GNEX coming Monday. Will probably send it back for number 5 the next day. Tech support even said Samsung acknowledges the issue and is working on a fix. I told him I will just keep returning them until the fix then.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> Yeah the phone was over nighted but the door and battery were 2 day. I bought the flip cover cause it's a door and then the battery so I didn't have to wait for it to come. So now I have 2 doors and 2 batteries which I don't need but one. I'm at 14 hrs and 4hrs screen on time and I'm just now needing to charge it. Look at Spigen's stuff. Great stuff and quality.


Oh I remember what she did. She shipped the phone with the battery and door so it can arrive at the same day. But damn I really need that battery life. Mine: 3 hours and 40 min of screen time and its at 58% it can't even last a night in idle mode when it was at stock 4.0.4. 
I always look at spigen they got nice stuff but I like cases that protect but not bulky. That ultra thin air case is nice if it covered the bottom and top. I'm just going to get a clear $5 TPU case from amazon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316

Here is a great line I heard from a supervisor in tech support. The Galaxy Nexus has the same size screen as the Droid Razr at 4.3" and the same pixels with the exception of it being able to expand to 4.6". WTF! Then he insisted the RAZR was a better phone because it was newer then the GNEX.

Then when I told him he was crazy and has no idea what he was talking about, his reply to me was he is not there to argue about phones. Well, if you are offering me another phone to swap out for my GNEX and you are telling me lies of why it is better, you should be able to defend you reason why the phone you are offering is of equal quality!


----------



## moosc

In reality the RAZR is a better phone. The only thing the nexus has over RAZR is hack ability and jelly bean.


eman3316 said:


> Here is a great line I heard from a supervisor in tech support. The Galaxy Nexus has the same size screen as the Droid Razr at 4.3" and the same pixels with the exception of it being able to expand to 4.6". WTF! Then he insisted the RAZR was a better phone because it was newer then the GNEX.
> 
> Then when I told him he was crazy and has no idea what he was talking about, his reply to me was he is not there to argue about phones. Well, if you are offering me another phone to swap out for my GNEX and you are telling me lies of why it is better, you should be able to defend you reason why the phone you are offering is of equal quality!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## txyaloo

moosc said:


> In reality the RAZR is a better phone. The only thing the nexus has over RAZR is hack ability and jelly bean.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Along with the Nexus having NFC, a better screen, and a removable battery. Being a "better" phone is subjective. If people bought their phones based on those features, then the RAZR isn't a "better" phone..


----------



## eman3316

moosc said:


> In reality the RAZR is a better phone. The only thing the nexus has over RAZR is hack ability and jelly bean.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Please share what makes the RAZR a better phone. I am not settling for a lower quality much smaller screen. I also use NFC features that are not present on the RAZR. Now, please share with me what I will be gaining with the RAZR.

At this point I would not even buy a phone with a 4.5" screen anymore.


----------



## amac1222

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Oh I remember what she did. She shipped the phone with the battery and door so it can arrive at the same day. But damn I really need that battery life. Mine: 3 hours and 40 min of screen time and its at 58% it can't even last a night in idle mode when it was at stock 4.0.4.
> I always look at spigen they got nice stuff but I like cases that protect but not bulky. That ultra thin air case is nice if it covered the bottom and top. I'm just going to get a clear $5 TPU case from amazon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My bad on that, I meant 14hrs of on time and over 4 of that is screen on time, not 14hrs and 4 min. The thin air case is pretty awesome. Even if it doesn't cover the whole phone it's probably worth it to go along with that curved crystal screen protector. Right now I'm running it naked and love it.


----------



## amac1222

eman3316 said:


> Here is a great line I heard from a supervisor in tech support. The Galaxy Nexus has the same size screen as the Droid Razr at 4.3" and the same pixels with the exception of it being able to expand to 4.6". WTF! Then he insisted the RAZR was a better phone because it was newer then the GNEX.
> 
> Then when I told him he was crazy and has no idea what he was talking about, his reply to me was he is not there to argue about phones. Well, if you are offering me another phone to swap out for my GNEX and you are telling me lies of why it is better, you should be able to defend you reason why the phone you are offering is of equal quality!


I had the guy in tech support tell me the S3 had a quad core exynos processor. I was like, "Wait!! When did you guys get the quad core version!? I thought Vzw was the S4 dual core?!" And he corrected himself.... smh. At least he somewhat knew what he was talking about but he still tried throwin me a crock o $h!t


----------



## blackhat

Wish you all the best of luck. Getting s3 today and selling my nexus. If anyone wants lemme know. Hah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

amac1222 said:


> My bad on that, I meant 14hrs of on time and over 4 of that is screen on time, not 14hrs and 4 min. The thin air case is pretty awesome. Even if it doesn't cover the whole phone it's probably worth it to go along with that curved crystal screen protector. Right now I'm running it naked and love it.


Yeah and for me 3 hours on time and 40 min screen time. Battery is at half way. How terrible is that? The VZW Rep said that the S3 has 1gb of RAM...These people need to get there facts straight lol. God damn, I can't wait till I get my S3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoBigRed

I just got off the phone with Tech Support and have an SGSIII on the way. I went into the store yesterday and the rep mentioned she would order me a different phone as soon a they received my returns back into stock. She said she couldn't do the SGSIII because it was on backorder (probably BS). I called Tech Support again today and told the rep what I had been told and he ordered me an SGSIII, no questions asked. He was the nicest CSR I've had, yet. He was really sorry for the issues I have been having with replacement devices and said he was going to call me next week to make sure the SGSIII was working out for me.

Be persistent. I called every day this week. I hate being annoying but I really can't afford to be without a working cell phone as I use my phone for personal use and business.


----------



## moosc

And just think all u scamming vzw for a gs3. At least you'll have jelly bean 4.1.1 before the VZW Nexus. Glad u all got a gs3 and hope u realize the reception isn't much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoBigRed

moosc said:


> And just think all u scamming vzw for a gs3. At least you'll have jelly bean 4.1.1 before the VZW Nexus. Glad u all got a gs3 and hope u realize the reception isn't much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Galaxy S3 just came in  but its completely useless since I have no battery or cover until Monday


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

moosc said:


> And just think all u scamming vzw for a gs3. At least you'll have jelly bean 4.1.1 before the VZW Nexus. Glad u all got a gs3 and hope u realize the reception isn't much better.
> 
> I hate to be a troll but your right about this. But its like the law! You just have to play it right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc

Serious no trolling.


GoBigRed said:


>


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoBigRed

moosc said:


> Serious no trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I really don't feel like I am scamming Verizon or Samsung. I paid $300+ for a GN that didn't even last a year before crapping out. I've been without a working phone now for 2 weeks and wasted a lot of time on the phone trying to resolve the issue to no avail. I would have been more than content with a working GN replacement but who knows how much longer it would have taken before I received a working device. Verizon offered to make it right with an SGSIII and I accepted.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

I had a non working gnex for 1 month and a half! Yes, I deserve a GS3.


----------



## amac1222

moosc said:


> And just think all u scamming vzw for a gs3. At least you'll have jelly bean 4.1.1 before the VZW Nexus. Glad u all got a gs3 and hope u realize the reception isn't much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


You're wrong about the reception. My reception is 10x better than what my Gnex got.


----------



## eman3316

For you guys speaking to tech support, do you just ask for them directly. Every time I call I have to deal with first level customer service before I finally get to tech support a half hour later.

I just want to know what the best route will be after I receive my 4th non working GNEX on Monday to get me off the phone with them as quick as possible. Even if they want to send me a 5th GNEX, at least maybe they can do it within a reasonable amount of time. I will continue to exchange this phone after every single drop I get.

To me that is a manufacturer defect and if they could not fix it even up until know then they should recall this device on Verizon. It is dangerous for us users to be using a phone that at often times have a phone in our pocket that has radio's that are fully disabled until we reboot the thing.


----------



## gtswimmer101

I joined just so I could comment on this. I thought I was crazy and that I must be doing something that is causing each of my replacement phones to drop signal. My original Nexus that I still have, I got the day after they came out and it hadn't had any issues. I noticed the charge port was loose and they sent me a replacement. The first one had a decent screen but dropped signal every 30 seconds almost like clock work. So I go back to the store and they swap the SIM which did nothing and the techs at the store noticed it dropping signal. (They were really nice and worked hard to try to get it to work for me) So they ordered me another phone and shipped the "replacement" back. The next one I got had a terrible screen where all the grey's are purple and it dropped signal every couple minutes. So I go to a different store because it was closer and they were rude and didn't really want to help. But they ordered replacement #3 and the screen wasn't great but it wasn't horrible but today anytime I tried to call or use data it would drop signal and I would have to reboot it. I plan on going to the VZ store tomorrow and asking for a new nexus or if they offer a S3. Does anyone have a custom ROM installed and uses the nandroid back up to restore to the phone? I can't imagine manually having to restore each replacement. But I will say besides having finicky charging my original nexus is almost perfect.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

gtswimmer101 said:


> I joined just so I could comment on this. I thought I was crazy and that I must be doing something that is causing each of my replacement phones to drop signal. My original Nexus that I still have, I got the day after they came out and it hadn't had any issues. I noticed the charge port was loose and they sent me a replacement. The first one had a decent screen but dropped signal every 30 seconds almost like clock work. So I go back to the store and they swap the SIM which did nothing and the techs at the store noticed it dropping signal. (They were really nice and worked hard to try to get it to work for me) So they ordered me another phone and shipped the "replacement" back. The next one I got had a terrible screen where all the grey's are purple and it dropped signal every couple minutes. So I go to a different store because it was closer and they were rude and didn't really want to help. But they ordered replacement #3 and the screen wasn't great but it wasn't horrible but today anytime I tried to call or use data it would drop signal and I would have to reboot it. I plan on going to the VZ store tomorrow and asking for a new nexus or if they offer a S3. Does anyone have a custom ROM installed and uses the nandroid back up to restore to the phone? I can't imagine manually having to restore each replacement. But I will say besides having finicky charging my original nexus is almost perfect.


If I were I would just call them rather than having to go to the store.


----------



## gtswimmer101

BrUhNiGGs said:


> If I were I would just call them rather than having to go to the store.


 I would but I have the techs from the store put a note on the account each time so when I call tech support they know I am not making it up. Plus the people at the one store were really nice and I believe will go to bat for me on the phone if I call from there. I probably will call this time though because of my schedule.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Question? When you guys are going through this process do you guys root your phones? And if so when you send them back and unroot can verizon see if the software has been changed? I may sound like a hypocrite but I just found out I have had 4g in my area and my phone does not pick it up at all. So long story short i called verizon and second time around the guy was really nice and is sending me a replacement phone but while they go through the rules he mentions they can charge you 250$ for software being tampered. Has anybody gone through this? I'm sure there is! I'm just trying to get clarification. Thanx for the info

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Question? When you guys are going through this process do you guys root your phones? And if so when you send them back and unroot can verizon see if the software has been changed? I may sound like a hypocrite but I just found out I have had 4g in my area and my phone does not pick it up at all. So long story short i called verizon and second time around the guy was really nice and is sending me a replacement phone but while they go through the rules he mentions they can charge you 250$ for software being tampered. Has anybody gone through this? I'm sure there is! I'm just trying to get clarification. Thanx for the info
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have rooted 6/7 replacements galaxy nexus's that I had. No they wont trace it. I have unrooted all back to stock 4.0.4 with Wug's toolkit never got charged.


----------



## gtswimmer101

So after talking with tech support for about 45 Min they agreed to send me an SIII. The odd part is they didn't want to send me a new (Not refurbished they tried that) Nexus. It's like they know there is a problem and are trying to switch people over. It is a white one which I am not a huge fan but whatever it is a working phone hopefully, plus someone at the Verizon store said people have been saying signal has been hit or miss on the blue one because of the finish or something. Either way it sucks a little because I love my nexus but the the work/doesn't work was getting old.


----------



## havi007

Does anyone deal with concessions at all (this is geared toward indirect agents with galaxy nexus problems)


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Ughh my S3 is just sitting in its FedEx box under its wrap. You don't know how bad I want to use it!!! I can't wait till Monday. I am so tired of this weak signal and weak WiFi range.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inelastic

I tried calling Verizon Support, but the automated phone system tells me to call from another phone. Problem is, I don't have another phone. Is there some way past this?


----------



## Snow02

Inelastic said:


> I tried calling Verizon Support, but the automated phone system tells me to call from another phone. Problem is, I don't have another phone. Is there some way past this?


Call with Google voice.


----------



## lbiniusc

gtswimmer101 said:


> So after talking with tech support for about 45 Min they agreed to send me an SIII. The odd part is they didn't want to send me a new (Not refurbished they tried that) Nexus. It's like they know there is a problem and are trying to switch people over. It is a white one which I am not a huge fan but whatever it is a working phone hopefully, plus someone at the Verizon store said people have been saying signal has been hit or miss on the blue one because of the finish or something. Either way it sucks a little because I love my nexus but the the work/doesn't work was getting old.


How did you get them to send you an s3 ? I was told 3 times that's not an option
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gtswimmer101

lbiniusc said:


> How did you get them to send you an s3 ? I was told 3 times that's not an option
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well I initially didn't talk to tech support and there was nothing they could do. I believe it was customer service that I spoke with. Once they transferred me to tech support I explained my situation in lengthy detail sounding polite but very annoyed. I pointed out that I essentially had a glorified Mp3 player and I paid for cell service and my phone wasn't working as a phone. I said I have had three defective replacements and I didn't have time for a fourth and that I can't receive another refurbished replacement. I said I need either a brand new nexus or a different device that is comparable. So he gave me the rezound and the razr. Which I told him the display on the razr was not the same quality and that I want something with similar quality and the rezound's screen was smaller and the phone seemed slower. Then he said the razr maxx and I said the screen quality was an issue. I said I am fine with a new nexus and I like the phone but I want one that works. So he said well that is what we can do. I told him I have been with Verizon for a while and that they have been great to me but I need a decent working phone that has comprable specs and that It needs to work. I said either the s3 or a new nexus would work for me. I was nice to the rep the whole time and thanked them for their time and asked if there was someone else who might be able to work it out. He put me on hold and whoever he spoke with approved the s3. I again thanked him for working with me and it is just frustrating not having a working phone and that I have spent so much time replacing them. So see if that works. I have noticed a different attitude depending which call center I get sent to. The ones in the south seem more helpful.


----------



## da_knowledge

nypd_punches said:


> How long did it take for you to hear back from the network technician? After getting 2 CLNRs with the broken 4G and 'humoring' them for 2 hours in a store yesterday getting a new SIM card, they decided to open a trouble ticket and now I'm stuck waiting for that. I tried calling them again last night to just get another replacement but the rep insisted I wait for their network tech to check my area. Now thanks to their incompetence I know I'm going to be stuck with my broken phone for yet another weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Verizon doesn't communicate internally about these things.
> 
> I still haven't talked to a rep who is technically inclined enough to realize that there might actually be a problem with their batch of phones. Has anyone tried just pointing a rep to this thread in order to get a quicker resolution? I'm not a fan of the phyiscal buttons or touchwiz, but I'd much rather get an S3 than go through a dozen more CLNRs.


They put in the service ticket last Tuesday, and I got the call from the technician Wednesday evening. Some people at Verizon definitely know there's an issue because the network tech and one of the tech support guys told me without me mentioning it. I'd much rather have the nexus, but I didn't want to possibly go through 6 replacements before I got a good one.


----------



## jwis

Not to thread jack but I had to file a claim with Asurion for a broken screen. My replacement should be here tomorrow and was wondering if anyone who had to file with Asurion was receiving defective phones


----------



## DHO

Maybe going through Asurion is the way to go,...


----------



## havi007

I just got my 2nd CLNR hopefully this one the sound doesnt go out like my 1st CLNR did after 3 weeks. Everything so far looks good I am bout to drive home from work in a hour I will see how the change off from 3g to 4g goes soon. Last one was better than my original gnex but not great. Hopefully this one is as good or even better. I just want to be done with this game of having a good nexus. Rooting and unrooting and rooting is fun at least .


----------



## aiccucs

jwis said:


> Not to thread jack but I had to file a claim with Asurion for a broken screen. My replacement should be here tomorrow and was wondering if anyone who had to file with Asurion was receiving defective phones


YES, YES AND MORE YES!!!

Worst experience of my life and its still ongoing. Received 5 defective units and then they told me they couldn't send me anymore.

They said I could pay full retail for a device ($700 after tax) and then be reimbursed. I am currently waiting for my check.

Check the color of the screen at a low brightness and also watch for complete signal loss when you are on 4G.

This brand new device is pretty good but I still lose service every now and again. Still debating on returning this one back to my local Verizon store.

Good luck...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sn1p3r6992

I CANNOT talk myself into actually going through with getting a gs3 as a replacement. I am on my 5th Gnex. I suffer through the data drops EVERY day and horrible battery life. The gs3 is amazing( I rooted and currently keep my friends at&t Gs3 updated on aokp). The camera works so well, battery life is stellar, and screen looks great (unlike the 2 gnex replacements I received and refused to accept because of the horrible color offset). Everything about the Gs3 is so enticing and makes me want to just get it for the time being and sell it for a newer nexus. I know I can make more money selling a white gs3 than a damn nexus that no one knows anything about. .......BUTTT I cannot bring myself to do it. I have broken down three times now and gotten adb pulled up to flash back to stock and cannot do it. Anyone in the same boat? Something about it being a Nexus that I have always dreamed of owning makes up for the subpar camera, terrible battery life, and so-so signal....


----------



## otis_bartleh

sn1p3r6992 said:


> I CANNOT talk myself into actually going through with getting a gs3 as a replacement. I am on my 5th Gnex. I suffer through the data drops EVERY day and horrible battery life. The gs3 is amazing( I rooted and currently keep my friends at&t Gs3 updated on aokp). The camera works so well, battery life is stellar, and screen looks great (unlike the 2 gnex replacements I received and refused to accept because of the horrible color offset). Everything about the Gs3 is so enticing and makes me want to just get it for the time being and sell it for a newer nexus. I know I can make more money selling a white gs3 than a damn nexus that no one knows anything about. .......BUTTT I cannot bring myself to do it. I have broken down three times now and gotten adb pulled up to flash back to stock and cannot do it. Anyone in the same boat? Something about it being a Nexus that I have always dreamed of owning makes up for the subpar camera, terrible battery life, and so-so signal....


Yup, I went through 5 before I found the right one. Was offered a gs3 but couldn't bring myself to take it, even though it was a good offer as a replacement, and I appreciate that they did... I love my gnex...


----------



## sn1p3r6992

otis_bartleh said:


> Yup, I went through 5 before I found the right one. Was offered a gs3 but couldn't bring myself to take it, even though it was a good offer as a replacement, and I appreciate that they did... I love my gnex...


I am the same way.... Technically it is a far better phone.....but I love my nexus too......
I think its just my inner phone geek wanting the latest and greatest that is wanting the s3 XD


----------



## blackhat

Idk I said fuck it and bought an s3 and I'm selling my gnex refurbished with good screen and radio. Gnex has far too many issues. The first one ever sold in the world was defective. Should of saw the issues I was gonna have from there. The s3 is so much better. Yeah cool its not a Google device. But hey its got jelly bean too. And look verizon gnex users. You are still waiting for an official ota of jelly bean...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## da_knowledge

I never got an email with my tracking information, so I called customer service to see what was going on. The rep I talked to today said that the rep I spoke too Thursday made a note about the issues I was having with the current phone, but there wasn't anything about another replacement on order. So now the rep I spoke to today said that the S3 is too new and that it isn't available yet as a replacement. I don't even feel like fighting this anymore, and I may just go for the Rezound or Incredible 4G. I really just want a phone that works as intended, but I want to be satisfied for the remainder of my contract.


----------



## blackhat

da_knowledge said:


> I never got an email with my tracking information, so I called customer service to see what was going on. The rep I talked to today said that the rep I spoke too Thursday made a note about the issues I was having with the current phone, but there wasn't anything about another replacement on order. So now the rep I spoke to today said that the S3 is too new and that it isn't available yet as a replacement. I don't even feel like fighting this anymore, and I may just go for the Rezound or Incredible 4G. I really just want a phone that works as intended, but I want to be satisfied for the remainder of my contract.


Do not downgrade for a functional device. Fight for the working nexus or trade it back into verizon for 180 credit and get a s3. Verizon sucks. Stick it to the man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316

blackhat said:


> Idk I said fuck it and bought an s3 and I'm selling my gnex refurbished with good screen and radio. Gnex has far too many issues. The first one ever sold in the world was defective. Should of saw the issues I was gonna have from there. The s3 is so much better. Yeah cool its not a Google device. But hey its got jelly bean too. And look verizon gnex users. You are still waiting for an official ota of jelly bean...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


LOL, I just said the same thing last night and purchased a new S3 on eBay. Verizon won't swap out my GNEX for an S3 and only offered me other crappy phones. Can you believe they even offered me a Droid Charge like they were doing me a favor.

After I sell my GNEX the cost will ony be a few hundred, not so bad......


----------



## chadderwick

I have had 3 Nexus (nexi?) due to signal issues and at least daily reboots. This one has been fairly solid (only rebooting every other day) and signal has been mostly ok.

However, my mobile hotspot is horrible on all of them. It will show full bars, but I can get no pings through until I restart wireless on my laptop or the mobile hotspot. I am using the built in tethering (I'm on share everything) and have also tried Foxfi (which was even worse).

I was offered the rezound and razr before and I turned them down, but I'm wondering if I should push for a g3. Anybody use the mobile hotspot with either phone? What are your results?


----------



## blackhat

No matter how hard you push they will laugh at you and tell you it's just not an option at this time.

Your options the first time of bitching is a razr or Rezound. Then after more bitching maybe a charge LOL.

Btw I went through 7 refurbs and 4 supervisors. And it's just a waste of time. Do yourself the favor and get off the refurbished bus and get on the new device.

I opened a new line. 9.99 for the next two years. 240$, upgraded the line to a s3. Activated and switched Sims and esn to primary line (gnex phone). Then pulled off the 2gb data off the line and attach a basic device to the new line. So your paying price for upgrade for me I talked them to 150$ for the phone, then 240 for total over the next two years because you can't cancel the line but only 10$ a month more on the bill. Then sell gnex and it'll almost cover all of it. Hahahahaha win.

This is the only way to keep unlimited data as well for us oldies.

If this post helps you. Please like/thanks whatever it. And good luck fellas

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316

After giving up the battle to swap for an S3 and just going out and purchasing one, I decided to at least get them to swap for a Razr Maxx. After doing some searching it seems to have a much higher resale value then the Nexus and can be sold for almost $100 more it seems so at least I can get more money back in my pocket.

I might even decide to keep the device and give it to the wife and just sell her Rezound although resale on that would probably suck.

Even for the Razr Maxx it took quite a bit of hassling but I got a pretty decent rep this time and he actually kept telling me to hold on and he was really trying to battle for me. The last time and 45 minutes later from the start of the call he finally came back and said he got is manager to approve the Maxx. He said the only problem is he won't have a charger to send me. lol.

The Maxx should be here today.........

For anyone interested in just purchasing an S3, they can be had new for about $500 on eBay from top rated sellers. Yesterday a top rated seller had a few on sale for $504 delivered. I actually paid a little more then that : (


----------



## Dr. Hax

amac1222 said:


> Ok, here's my question because I've never done this... I bought my gnex from some kid for like $200, awesome deal and the best deal on a phone I've ever gotten, I'm close to in love... Problem is, like most of you, I'm getting terrible data drops. I'd say probably 1-2X/hr sometimes 3X/hr. Am I still able to get refurbs even though I'm not the original owner of the device?


As long as it's under a year old and activated under your account, it gets replaced.


----------



## DHO

A small tribute 
https://plus.google.com/photos/101092632466020314232/albums/5782181813494518417


----------



## _base2

DHO said:


> A small tribute
> https://plus.google.com/photos/101092632466020314232/albums/5782181813494518417


Story of clnr #2 for me lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO

_base2 said:


> Story of clnr #2 for me lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know has been mentioned in other threads, new JB radios seem to fix 4G issues. I have confirmed on both a kornea and chinese replacement.


----------



## amm5890

DHO said:


> I know has been mentioned in other threads, new JB radios seem to fix 4G issues. I have confirmed on both a kornea and chinese replacement.


+1

i was pushing real hard to get an s3 because of data issues but the new radios help A LOT.


----------



## sn1p3r6992

Now the problem I face is getting a good screen.....


----------



## thesoldier

Ughhhhh I think I might take the plunge here soon and try to get a new phone. I've had my gnex since early January and it has been great, except for one thing...4G drops. I thought I could put up with it, but it gets extremely annoying. The newest radios seemed to have helped a ton, but I guess it was only wishful thinking.

Basically, whenever I do anything data Intensive, 4G goes bye bye. It drops, then comes back with 3G and I am in a strong 4G area everytime this happens. As you can imagine, tethering on 4G only works for a few minutes until data speeds take a shit. 4G won't come back until I leave the phone alone for a couple minutes, if I'm doing ANYTHING on the phone, it will stay on 3G.

Well.....shit, this will be fun









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

thesoldier said:


> Ughhhhh I think I might take the plunge here soon and try to get a new phone. I've had my gnex since early January and it has been great, except for one thing...4G drops. I thought I could put up with it, but it gets extremely annoying. The newest radios seemed to have helped a ton, but I guess it was only wishful thinking.
> 
> Basically, whenever I do anything data Intensive, 4G goes bye bye. It drops, then comes back with 3G and I am in a strong 4G area everytime this happens. As you can imagine, tethering on 4G only works for a few minutes until data speeds take a shit. 4G won't come back until I leave the phone alone for a couple minutes, if I'm doing ANYTHING on the phone, it will stay on 3G.
> 
> Well.....shit, this will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Might not be all that bad. My buddy got a perfect one after only one bad replacement. So maybe you'll be as lucky


----------



## thesoldier

JRJ442 said:


> Might not be all that bad. My buddy got a perfect one after only one bad replacement. So maybe you'll be as lucky


Well thanks for the confidence lol I needed it...here's hoping that is what happens. Gonna call tomorrow and ask for replacement number one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli

I just wanted to update this on my situation. I had 3 replacements sent to me, all lost signal all the time, and finally, the 4th works great!

The only problem is that the screen on this one has a warm hue to it. Even with Trinity kernel and colors, whites look pinkish. But, I just decided to keep this one since I know how many of you have had multiple with no luck.

How are you guys liking your S3s?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eman3316

Eli said:


> I just wanted to update this on my situation. I had 3 replacements sent to me, all lost signal all the time, and finally, the 4th works great!
> 
> The only problem is that the screen on this one has a warm hue to it. Even with Trinity kernel and colors, whites look pinkish. But, I just decided to keep this one since I know how many of you have had multiple with no luck.
> 
> How are you guys liking your S3s?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I did not get Verizon to send me an S3 so I just bought one the other new on eBay. I did get Verizon to send me a Razr Maxx though and they look to be selling for much more then the GNEX. Hoping to get arounf $350 for it but some people have manufactured refurbs posted for over $400 so we will see....

Lets just say on Verizon, the battery life is just WOW on the S3. I have been unplugged for 4.5 hours now and strictly on 4G. My screen on time just hit 1 hour and I am currently at 79%. I have northing turned off and run the brightness on auto.

As far as the device, I do love it. I have had it since last Thursday and have not even felt the need to root it yet. Everything just feels great with the device and the screen looks pretty amazing as well.

I must also say I am such a fan of the buttons not being on the screen as well. I get to enjoy all 4.8 inches of it! If you can afford the jump, I actually saw an S3 on sale from a top seller on eBay the other day for $504 new I say go for it. Right now they are a little more then that. I payed $530. Depending on what I get for the Maxx it actually will not be that bad out of pocket.

What I think, the next Nexus device will be the Nexus to get. They will adress all the short comings that the current GNEX has seen.


----------



## Eli

eman3316 said:


> I did not get Verizon to send me an S3 so I just bought one the other new on eBay. I did get Verizon to send me a Razr Maxx though and they look to be selling for much more then the GNEX. Hoping to get arounf $350 for it but some people have manufactured refurbs posted for over $400 so we will see....
> 
> Lets just say on Verizon, the battery life is just WOW on the S3. I have been unplugged for 4.5 hours now and strictly on 4G. My screen on time just hit 1 hour and I am currently at 79%. I have northing turned off and run the brightness on auto.
> 
> As far as the device, I do love it. I have had it since last Thursday and have not even felt the need to root it yet. Everything just feels great with the device and the screen looks pretty amazing as well.
> 
> I must also say I am such a fan of the buttons not being on the screen as well. I get to enjoy all 4.8 inches of it! If you can afford the jump, I actually saw an S3 on sale from a top seller on eBay the other day for $504 new I say go for it. Right now they are a little more then that. I payed $530. Depending on what I get for the Maxx it actually will not be that bad out of pocket.
> 
> What I think, the next Nexus device will be the Nexus to get. They will adress all the short comings that the current GNEX has seen.


I hear good things about the S3, battery being one of them. It's a beautiful phone, especially the white version.

I really didn't think too much of it upon release, but after seeing some reviews, it seems like an awesome phone! I really can't say whether I would've taken that option over another GNex. But, it sure is tempting!

Glad to hear it's working out for you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eman3316

Eli said:


> I hear good things about the S3, battery being one of them. It's a beautiful phone, especially the white version.
> 
> I really didn't think too much of it upon release, but after seeing some reviews, it seems like an awesome phone! I really can't say whether I would've taken that option over another GNex. But, it sure is tempting!
> 
> Glad to hear it's working out for you!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, I am loving the white. I think it looks even more sleek then the GNEX even with the center button that so many GNEX fans have voiced their opinion about.


----------



## otis_bartleh

I'm still having GPS issues with mine, but since I don't use it too much on my phone, I'm trying to live with it. Problem comes in when I needed it and it wouldn't lock... I'm still not sure I want to call for another replacement, this is already my 5th, and running great sans GPS... Still don't really want the S3 I've been offered though...


----------



## ucsdsig

Eli said:


> I just wanted to update this on my situation. I had 3 replacements sent to me, all lost signal all the time, and finally, the 4th works great!
> 
> The only problem is that the screen on this one has a warm hue to it. Even with Trinity kernel and colors, whites look pinkish. But, I just decided to keep this one since I know how many of you have had multiple with no luck.
> 
> How are you guys liking your S3s?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I purchased my Nexus on launch day and truly enjoyed the phone (crack flasher, frequently switched between AOKP and Bugless Beast), except for the subpar reception and short battery life. Last month my power button started to become non-responsive, so VZW sent me CLN Nexus. However, when on 4g, the radio kept dropping signal. This was never an issue with my original device. Unfortunately, the next two CLN devices VZW sent me also exhibited the same 4g problems.

After numerous calls with tech support, VZW offered to exchange my device with a RAZR, which I politely declined. Eventually, they offered a RAZR Maxx. However, I really didn't like the qHD display on the Razr series when compared to the Nexus display. When I inquired about the S3 as a possible replacement, I was quickly shot down. This happened numerous times with Tier 2 techs and supervisors. I was all set to accept the Maxx offer, but decided to request the S3 one last time. Surprisingly, the tech I spoke to said no problem, and sent me a 16gb blue S3 along with a free battery and battery cover.

I can honestly say that the S3 is a fantastic device. My reception problems are a thing of the past and the battery life is so much better than the Nexus. I ve already rooted and unlocked the bootloader on the S3 and am deciding on which ROM to flash. I'm definitely thrilled with the S3.


----------



## eman3316

ucsdsig said:


> I purchased my Nexus on launch day and truly enjoyed the phone (crack flasher, frequently switched between AOKP and Bugless Beast), except for the subpar reception and short battery life. Last month my power button started to become non-responsive, so VZW sent me CLN Nexus. However, when on 4g, the radio kept dropping signal. This was never an issue with my original device. Unfortunately, the next two CLN devices VZW sent me also exhibited the same 4g problems.
> 
> After numerous calls with tech support, VZW offered to exchange my device with a RAZR, which I politely declined. Eventually, they offered a RAZR Maxx. However, I really didn't like the qHD display on the Razr series when compared to the Nexus display. When I inquired about the S3 as a possible replacement, I was quickly shot down. This happened numerous times with Tier 2 techs and supervisors. I was all set to accept the Maxx offer, but decided to request the S3 one last time. Surprisingly, the tech I spoke to said no problem, and sent me a 16gb blue S3 along with a free battery and battery cover.
> 
> I can honestly say that the S3 is a fantastic device. My reception problems are a thing of the past and the battery life is so much better than the Nexus. I ve already rooted and unlocked the bootloader on the S3 and am deciding on which ROM to flash. I'm definitely thrilled with the S3.


Consider yourself one of the lucky ones that Verizon did this for.

I really didn't believe all the battery threads I was reading about with the S3 being so great but after today of being out of my house all day and on 4G I am just amazed. 13 hours unplugged all on 4G with 2 hours on screen time and I am at 50%.

I have no idea how they did it but they did. Battery issues and chargers now seem like a thing of the past for a normal days use!!!

Also, the signal is better in the S3. Reception at my house is terrible with all carriers but Verizon is the best of the bunch. I actually see 4G outside my door at times with the S3 and 3G is better around my house as well.....Travel a few blocks away and signal is no issue. It is solid 4G for any phone : )


----------



## aiccucs

Just wanted to let everyone know that Asurion actually came through with the check for the brand new Gnex.

I went through 5 replacements when Asurion offered me a new deal. They had me purchase a Gnex from VZW at the retail cost of $700 (after tax). Then I sent back the defective replacement(s) and faxed a copy of my receipt to Asurion. 10 days later I had a check for $700 sitting in my mailbox.

I didn't feel all warm and fuzzy waiting for the check, but I now have a brand new Nexus that has a perfect screen and doesn't disconnect from the network.

I was having disconnects maybe 3 times a day but the new JB radios have solved that issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghostRdr

Just went through my 5th replacement and the proximity sensor wasn't working correctly. Couldn't even listen to voicemail because i couldn't use the screen during calls. Had to pull the battery to hang up. They offered me a RAZR because it was the equivalent phone when the Nexus came out. They told me they couldn't give me a S3 because it wasn't out when the Nexus was released... onto Nexus #6!... Hopefully this next one won't have issues but odds are it will.


----------



## Exodus

VZW Tech support sucks balls, I hated the tech dude, he was saying the droid razr came after the nexus, I was saying get your facts straight (he was offering a razr for my nexus). I told him that the only positive thing the razr had over the nexus (although I don't count it as a plus) is the 8mp camera (it sucks). He was like the razr would be an upgrade lol. I told him a s3 or a new nexus because all the replacement nexus suck (most of them do, or all the good replacements are gone). He was like the s3 was not an option. I told him that I wanted a s3 or a new nexus and he said no (he kept on saying what is your decision). I wanted to say something really bad that would make me lick a lot of brand named soap bars.


----------



## da_knowledge

I just wanted to drop in with an update on my situation. Like I said, the rep that I was working with told me the S3 wasn't an option, but was pretty much letting me have my pick of any other phone. When the leaked jelly bean rom and radios surfaced, I flashed the radios, and I have had far less drops than before. I used to drop about every 30 minutes or so, but after trying the new radios I may go a full work day before my first drop. I would say try the new radios if you haven't already if signal drops are your only issue. I'm happy now because I get to keep the Gnex for it's advantages and get decent 4G service.


----------



## thesoldier

So I FINALLY got around to getting a replacement from VZW because of 4g drops, and the new device has a much different screen. It appears that my old one (on the left) has a green tint that I never even knew about. You can also see a faint burn in from the statusbar. Here's a pic in TWRP.

Now I also have a question, does anybody experience the touch sensitivity bug? On my old device, it would only happen while browsing tapatalk (weird) and never happened anywhere else. On the new device, it seems to happen every few minutes no matter what I'm doing. I'm thinking I should send it back, but I like this screen a lot more than my old device. Guess I have a couple days to think about it and see if that bug keeps happening.


----------



## xfighter1188

May I ask how you managed to get an s3 I called and to no avail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

I believe you just have to get lucky with the rep you get. I asked if I could get a different phone and the lady said no I have to send you the exact model that you have. At this point I think I would take an s3 because the chance of me getting a gnex with a good screen, no data drops, etc is slim.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

That's the exact reply I got. I also talked to Samsung employee but the woman didn't know anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T1.8matt

to answer the original question of the thread, no, verizon cnl devices are almost all complete crap. i'd have to say 90% of the cnl devices i've received from verizon had one thing or another wrong with them. i almost got to the point with my gnex being replaced 3 times that i was going to suck it up and pay my early termination fee. i hope i never have to get a cnl device again. horrid quality control.


----------



## thesoldier

T1.8matt said:


> to answer the original question of the thread, no, verizon cnl devices are almost all complete crap. i'd have to say 90% of the cnl devices i've received from verizon had one thing or another wrong with them. i almost got to the point with my gnex being replaced 3 times that i was going to suck it up and pay my early termination fee. i hope i never have to get a cnl device again. horrid quality control.


Agreed, I cannot believe these devices actually go through a 100 point inspection, or whatever the lady told me. They probably just make sure the device turns on and say it's good.

I decided to send the last one back, I also noticed the vibrator was extremely strong compared to my current phone. I can't believe how green my current screen is, no way I can go back after seeing a good one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T1.8matt

it's crazy that they get away with it. "oh, you're having a problem with your replacement phone? well, we'll just send you out another one so you can keep repeating this cycle every 2 months. thank you for choosing verizon and have a nice day"







What a joke this company is, i'm sooo tempted to switch to t-mobile since that seems to be the only way to keep my unlimited 4g since sprint doesn't have lte in my area yet. just a shame and shows how big business can get away with screwing the consumer.


----------



## xfighter1188

I have been told by technical support that they fix the 1 problems that is reported and if there is another problem GG customer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T1.8matt

yeah, and then someone like us puts the phone through it's paces with roms and mods and every day usage and we're the ones who find out what else is wrong with it. i think us as a modding community would make better quality control technicians than these bums.


----------



## xfighter1188

Half the phones wouldnt even be sent out if they tested the phone for 5 seconds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

When I spoke to the last lady when I called for a second replacement, she even mentioned that they barely get any returns for the gnex. I had to physically contain myself from laughing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RjsShadows

Can someone explain to me how to convince these stubborn customer service reps to replace my gnex with the S3 for free? I've had it for a year now, or just about, and it literally dies in 1 hour screen on time! it's totally ridiculous, my gps is completely off sometimes, and the phone slows down ridiculously randomly. They told me they can switch it for another Gnex and I told them it's just going to be the same crap, should I tell them I'm thinking about switching to sprint? Would they care? haha. I really am, I also really hate when they give me the option of upgrading because my contract is over, and i tell them i NEED my unlimited data (I can't afford paying full retail right now) and they just sit there quietly. So stupid! I'm sorry, I just can't stand how they won't help me when I have seen multiple people on this thread successfully get an s3


----------



## Mustang302LX

RjsShadows said:


> Can someone explain to me how to convince these stubborn customer service reps to replace my gnex with the S3 for free? I've had it for a year now, or just about, and it literally dies in 1 hour screen on time! it's totally ridiculous, my gps is completely off sometimes, and the phone slows down ridiculously randomly. They told me they can switch it for another Gnex and I told them it's just going to be the same crap, should I tell them I'm thinking about switching to sprint? Would they care? haha. I really am, I also really hate when they give me the option of upgrading because my contract is over, and i tell them i NEED my unlimited data (I can't afford paying full retail right now) and they just sit there quietly. So stupid! I'm sorry, I just can't stand how they won't help me when I have seen multiple people on this thread successfully get an s3


I have the same issue with my GNex from launch day. No matter what battery I use if I use my phone the battery drains really bad. I can't stand it. I got VzW to allow me to upgrade now if I want instead of in February but they will only authorize early upgrade for certain devices apparently. The ones they told me I could get I wouldn't want so I'm waiting till February 7th and then I'm done with the phone. Good luck in your situation though. Just got to get the right rep on the phone is all. Also remember to be nice to them or you won't get crap.

As far as unlimited data goes it won't happen. Unless you pay full retail as soon as you upgrade you will not have unlimited.


----------



## thesoldier

I doubt they will replace it if your only gripe is battery life and you don't have a "real" problem. Battery life sucks ass on this phone, and there's not much we can do about it. Although 1 hour screen on time is pretty horrible, I think your only choice is to go for a replacement gnex (which will probably have its own problems) and then convince them to swap you to an s3 once you've gone through multiple replacements...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

thesoldier said:


> I doubt they will replace it if your only gripe is battery life and you don't have a "real" problem. Battery life sucks ass on this phone, and there's not much we can do about it. Although 1 hour screen on time is pretty horrible, I think your only choice is to go for a replacement gnex (which will probably have its own problems) and then convince them to swap you to an s3 once you've gone through multiple replacements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


mind telling me how you convinced them? i couldn't convince them for my life


----------



## thesoldier

xfighter1188 said:


> mind telling me how you convinced them? i couldn't convince them for my life


I sort of took a stern but polite approach, but it may have been that I finally got a good rep. He was the only one that mentioned that I could switch to another device as long as I paid for the battery.

I basically just said that I was extremely frustrated with the quality control of the gnexes (nexii?), and that if I can't get one not riddled with problems, I want an S3. He still has to call me back tomorrow once they receive an old clnr in the mail (it takes forever to get back to them) but he pretty much confirmed I could switch.

If you've been through 6 of these just say you're extremely frustrated and you want a comparable device (S3). If the rep says absolutely no way, just hang up and call back in a bit. You'll get someone who can help eventually. (Don't just hang up on them lol, just say forget it have a good day)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc Cause

If you buy your phone from let's say best buy or radio shack will Verizon give you the warranty replacements or do you have to go through the store you bought it from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

thesoldier said:


> I sort of took a stern but polite approach, but it may have been that I finally got a good rep. He was the only one that mentioned that I could switch to another device as long as I paid for the battery.
> 
> I basically just said that I was extremely frustrated with the quality control of the gnexes (nexii?), and that if I can't get one not riddled with problems, I want an S3. He still has to call me back tomorrow once they receive an old clnr in the mail (it takes forever to get back to them) but he pretty much confirmed I could switch.
> 
> If you've been through 6 of these just say you're extremely frustrated and you want a comparable device (S3). If the rep says absolutely no way, just hang up and call back in a bit. You'll get someone who can help eventually. (Don't just hang up on them lol, just say forget it have a good day)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm on number 8 and it its a decent replacement, but its still flawed and I can't talk those crappy reps to give me anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

xfighter1188 said:


> I'm on number 8 and it its a decent replacement, but its still flawed and I can't talk those crappy reps to give me anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Once again, I think it depends on the rep you get. Also make sure they transfer you to tier 2 or tech support or whatever because I don't think regular reps can help. I even spoke to a supervisor and he told me they couldn't switch me to another phone, instead he insisted I call Samsung and they will give me a different model.







That was the end of that.

8 is pretty bad, but if the rep says they can't do anything but send you another clnr, say no thanks and hang up. You really have to get lucky and get a rep who's willing to help.

It's 4:30 and this guy hasn't called me back yet.







I checked this morning and they received at least one clnr I sent back, so I better get a call.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556

Been having sheeeeet battery life and the phone almost burns me. Getting a replacement nexus and a new battery. She said that any battery I put in this one will get toasted lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

